# Gillard/Rudd: The End-Game



## Garpal Gumnut (19 February 2012)

I really do feel for the ALP true believers. The grassroot Labor supporters are a good lot, badly served by the Unions, Factions and Rich Leftoids in power.

Having to chose between Gillard and Rudd is akin to being left with two pieces of bait at the end of a hot days fishing, both limp, wet and coming apart, an eskie empty of grog and catch, and an ominous storm brewing between your anchorage and harbour.

Let us hope for the sake of a good opposition during the inevitable Coalition government to come, that the ALP chose a good compromise candidate.

gg


----------



## noco (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I really do feel for the ALP true believers. The grassroot Labor supporters are a good lot, badly served by the Unions, Factions and Rich Leftoids in power.
> 
> Having to chose between Gillard and Rudd is akin to being left with two pieces of bait at the end of a hot days fishing, both limp, wet and coming apart, an eskie empty of grog and catch, and an ominous storm brewing between your anchorage and harbour.
> 
> ...




GG, I don't know about you or other ASF members think but I have a gut feeling Gillard may resign within the next couple of weeks.
This will probably leave Rudd to fight it out with Stephen Smith.
If Gillard does resgn, I cannot see her sitting on the back bench which will most likely see her exit politics altogether.
If Rudd does succeed, he may have a battle on his hands with the Indies.
Also if Rudd should succeed, can one imagine the reshuffle of cabinet. Swan will be the first to go.
I could visualize several resigantions from the ALP which surely must bring on an  election sooner rather than later.
Only if one could believe in the crystal ball.


----------



## dutchie (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

The end game it certainly is.

What can the Labor party salvage from this debacle they have created from the day Rudd emerged as their leader.

Gillard - does not have the political savy to be a prime minister - should have stayed in the education portfolio. Only chosen because Rudd was so bad and because of her gender ( I am sure the factions thought they could control her but they badly miscalculated her abilities).
Rudd - an egotistical lightweight who does not have the psychological capacity to be a leader.
Crean - had potential but is now not seen to fit the Labor bill as a PM
Combet - a union man through and through - would not be able to separate this from his more varied duties as a prime minister.
Shorten - similar to Combet. Has street smarts but is too smart in his own mind for his own good. Could have some potential as a short term fill in as the leader of the opposition (which Labor will be soon).
Stephen Smith - quietly spoken man who considers what he says before saying it. The most promising candidate for the position of leader of the opposition for the next decade or so. May not have the smarts to be a Prime Minister but is the only hope at the moment the Labor party has of slowly coming back as a force in the political arena.


----------



## Julia (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Dutchie, that's a very good summary of each of those people.  Agree entirely.
Imo Stephen Smith is their only slight hope of avoiding complete annihilation.


----------



## pixel (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Julia said:


> Dutchie, that's a very good summary of each of those people.  Agree entirely.
> Imo Stephen Smith is their only slight hope of avoiding complete annihilation.



 +1

That's probably a reason why they keep him away from the limelight, just so they can trot him out as a credible Savior when the search for an opposition leader becomes inevitable.

Then, if - in about ten years' time - a new opportunity comes around, maybe Tanya Plibersek has matured in the eyes of the electorate? Leaves the question though, Will Labor have matured by then to promote an articulate, intelligent Non-Briton to the top job?


----------



## noco (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



pixel said:


> +1
> 
> That's probably a reason why they keep him away from the limelight, just so they can trot him out as a credible Savior when the search for an opposition leader becomes inevitable.
> 
> Then, if - in about ten years' time - a new opportunity comes around, maybe Tanya Plibersek has matured in the eyes of the electorate? Leaves the question though, Will Labor have matured by then to promote an articulate, intelligent Non-Briton to the top job?




Maybe a more jovial senario, Bob Brown as Prime Minister with Labor as their coalition partner IN A MINORITY GOVERNMENT. 

My gawd, could you imagine it????? 

I can hear Tony Abbott saying,"NO,NO, NO"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sails (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

If ALP are going to trot out Stephen Smith, they will have to get a move on because Rudd is challenging!  Surely ALP can do better than either Gillard or Rudd.  They both seem very self serving.

Kevin Rudd declares his hand, formalising his campaign to reclaim the prime ministership


----------



## Calliope (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Usually when you have a restoration somebody loses their head. Gillard's reptilian head and long neck look very inviting.

However, the Labor caucus would have to stoop to new depths to ask Rudd back. They have little choice but to stick with the blundering Gillard or go with the obnoxious Rudd.


----------



## Julia (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



sails said:


> If ALP are going to trot out Stephen Smith, they will have to get a move on because Rudd is challenging!  Surely ALP can do better than either Gillard or Rudd.  They both seem very self serving.



Agree absolutely about both Gillard and Rudd being self serving, as are most politicians.
Thanks for the link to Denis Shanahan's article, sails.   He must be confident of getting the numbers now so presumably many of the 'undecided' in the caucus have shifted their affections to him.
I just can't see it working, however.  Almost all his colleagues loathed him when he was PM and I'm damned if I can see any evidence of change.


----------



## So_Cynical (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

The video in question...almost certainly a leak from Julia's camp as its edited to remove anything that could possibly resemble context.

Language warning!!!
~


----------



## wayneL (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

NZ TV news is reporting a Rudd challenge is imminent. corn:


----------



## trainspotter (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

*EXTRA EXTRA READ ALL ABOUT IT*

PM Julia Gillard told to quit as bitter caucus feud breaks out 

JULIA Gillard faced a revolt last night by marginal seat MPs who publicly called for her to resign as Prime Minister. 
For the first time, marginal seat MPs including Victoria's Darren Cheeseman went public with a demand she quit to save the party.

"There's no doubt about it: Julia Gillard can't take the party forward. The community has made its mind up on her," he told the Sunday Herald Sun.

"Certainly, it would be in the interests of the party for Julia to stand down and allow (the) Government to select a strong candidate."

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...-feud-breaks-out/story-fn7x8me2-1226274755100


----------



## Glen48 (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

They have been doing so much scraping they have gone through the bottom of the barrel looking for a leader.


----------



## Knobby22 (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Never seen the media in such a frenzy, they missed the Gillard takeover and are overcompensating. 

What a mess for the Labor party though.


----------



## drsmith (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Parasite (cough) independents Oakshott and Wilkie are worried about their bread and butter, Wilkie inparticular.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-02-19/questions-over-leaked-rudd-video/3838358
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...s-labor-mps-warn/story-fn7x8me2-1226271290087

Which one of them said their contract was with Julia Gillard, not the Labor Party ?

Tony Windsor I suspect doesn't give a rats. He in his mind has made his contribution to saving Australia and the world from that nasty trace gas, Carbon Dioxide.


----------



## Julia (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I don't see the swearing video as doing Rudd any harm.  We all know he swears.
I'd probably be pretty much the same if I were trying to translate some flowery Chinese wording.


----------



## McLovin (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Julia said:


> I don't see the swearing video as doing Rudd any harm.  We all know he swears.
> I'd probably be pretty much the same if I were trying to translate some flowery Chinese wording.




I agree. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Camp Rudd leaked the video to try and blame Gillard.


----------



## sails (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



drsmith said:


> ...Tony Windsor I suspect doesn't give a rats. He in his mind has made his contribution to saving Australia and the world from that nasty trace gas, Carbon Dioxide.





And he's got NBN happening - I wonder if he's got himself a computer yet...


----------



## pixel (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Julia said:


> I don't see the swearing video as doing Rudd any harm.  We all know he swears.
> I'd probably be pretty much the same if I were trying to translate some flowery Chinese wording.



 exactly, Julia;
it might quite easily lift his ratings: "Hey, he's normal; he's one of us; not as stuck-up as that red-head..."
Remember what a single televised tear did for Bob Hawke?


----------



## noco (19 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



McLovin said:


> I agree.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Camp Rudd leaked the video to try and blame Gillard.




Both of them are as grubby as the other. It could have come from either of them after observing the underhanded tactics of the past.


----------



## Logique (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Michael Kroger probably had it right on the Bolt Report. No great cause for celebration here. How will the policy settings change?  

Scarey to think that given Rudd's popularity with voters, only some minor tinkering would be needed to bring voters back in droves - eg, scale back the carbon price or defer the carbon tax altogether, reinvention of the govt as 'fiscal conservatives', some genuine intent to reduce borrowings and debt, revisit the issue of private health insurance rebate etc.

I'm telling you, recent Labor-Greens-Indeps policy settings have been so amateurish, so leftist dogma driven, that a relief bounce from voters for a (step to the Right) Rudd Govt may be strong and sustained.


----------



## Logique (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I see Bolt today has presented a fine 'How to' policy list for Kevin Rudd. Not bad at all, although lacking reinstatement of the health rebate. Would see Rudd skate to victory imho.

http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/...ts/column_my_how_to_win_guide_for_kevin_rudd/
_So here is my offer to Rudd””a plan for a truce that could actually deliver him victory [in the next election]. 

And it’s not unrealistic. Here are things he could do as prime minister that should not much bother Labor moderates, yet would placate worried conservatives. _


----------



## Knobby22 (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

He missed "reinstate the deal with Murdoch to give him the Australia Channel in exchange for good press".


----------



## sptrawler (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Logique said:


> I see Bolt today has presented a fine 'How to' policy list for Kevin Rudd. Not bad at all, although lacking reinstatement of the health rebate. Would see Rudd skate to victory imho.
> 
> http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/...ts/column_my_how_to_win_guide_for_kevin_rudd/
> _So here is my offer to Rudd””a plan for a truce that could actually deliver him victory [in the next election].
> ...




I love Bolts sugestion list, basically rescind everything they have done.LOL
Bob would have a heart attack and Abbott would have a field day. 
If Rudd does get the leadership, which I doubt, there is no way he will do any of Bolts suggestions.IMO
No I think there will be an election mid year after the Queensland election, Wilkie will jump ship and the back bench will revolt.


----------



## moXJO (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I just can't see how Rudd could become PM again; he is just too hated by key members in the labor party. And if he did manage to get the top job we still have the situation of a divided labor party and a minority government. Gillard was just starting to get traction and delivering imo till the whole tent embassy situation blew up in her face. Surely there is someone else. I'd ditch both and elect someone boring but with the capability of running the government smoothly then too have drama clowns seeking headlines on both sides.


----------



## Julia (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Logique said:


> I see Bolt today has presented a fine 'How to' policy list for Kevin Rudd. Not bad at all, although lacking reinstatement of the health rebate. Would see Rudd skate to victory imho.
> 
> http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/...ts/column_my_how_to_win_guide_for_kevin_rudd/
> _So here is my offer to Rudd””a plan for a truce that could actually deliver him victory [in the next election].
> ...



That's a great list.  Goodness, if Mr Rudd were to do all that, I might even vote for him myself!


----------



## Calliope (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Knobby22 said:


> He missed "reinstate the deal with Murdoch to give him the Australia Channel in exchange for good press".




Or better still...kick chief News Media hater Stephen Conroy out, along with his NBN.

However anything that would wipe the smug grin off Bob Brown's face would be good.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

My contacts in Baja California Sur tell me that ole Kevin Rudd has the unanimous support of all the Foreign Ministers at the G20 delegates meeting, to be PM of Australia.

He is considered "couth".

They do stick together, these frequent flyers.

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Logique said:


> Michael Kroger probably had it right on the Bolt Report. No great cause for celebration here. How will the policy settings change?
> 
> Scarey to think that given Rudd's popularity with voters, only some minor tinkering would be needed to bring voters back in droves - *eg, scale back the carbon price or defer the carbon tax altogether*




LOL that's what cost him the leadership in the first place.


----------



## Eager (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Can I ask, why are people so fascinated with the whole Rudd/Gillard saga?

Isn't it just a he said/she said sopa opera that Libs are lapping up, just like their fascination with blacks, boat people and gays???????

Rudd doesn't have the numbers. At the end of the day, Gillard is PM and her party is governing. Another bunch of bills were passed last week. The country is still functioning, and no-one living here would prefer to be anywhere else.


----------



## Logique (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> LOL that's what cost him the leadership in the first place.



Yes some irony in that So C.


----------



## So_Cynical (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Eager said:


> Can I ask, why are people so fascinated with the whole Rudd/Gillard saga?




Because its the grown ups equivalent of a school yard fight...no one really gets hurt and everyone one gets to watch and see the tears and emotion (though i doubt we will ever see tears from Tony when its his turn to go) remember Hawk after Keating's first  challenge (unsuccessful) ~ Hawky walking down that corridor, giving a sideways glance to the reporter and saying "i win"

Its all very personal.


----------



## Julia (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> Its all very personal.



 And with this short sentence you have hit on the absolute essence of what is happening.  It is totally personal by Rudd who will not rest without revenge for his earlier humiliation.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Let us hope for the sake of a good opposition during the inevitable Coalition government to come,




Just like Newt Gingrich was going to become the next president of USA?


----------



## drsmith (20 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Some interesting insights in the following,

http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/content/2012/s3435302.htm

First, Andrew Wilkie,



> ANDREW WILKIE, INDEPENDENT MP (On Sky News, yesterday): In last November I had a long meeting with Kevin Rudd in his office in Canberra at which we talked about a range of things, including the possibility of him coming back to the prime ministership.
> 
> SKY NEWS HOST: Did he seek your support?
> 
> ANDREW WILKIE: Um, it was left unsaid.




A slight over-reach followed today by the furious backpedal.



> ANDREW WILKIE: We spoke in generalities. At no stage did Kevin Rudd specifically request my support in the event there would be a change of prime ministership. Um, and nor did he at any stage criticise Julia Gillard. And I felt a need to just make sure everyone understands that today.




Tony Windsor,



> TONY WINDSOR: Kevin Rudd wasn't a contender when that arrangement was made, so obviously if there is a change of leadership, all bets in my view would be off and a whole range of options suddenly unfold.




What kind of options is Tony Windsor considering if there is a change of leadership ? 

He gave this away in a comment earlier in the above segment.



> TONY WINDSOR, INDEPENDENT MP: It looks as though it might be coming to a head. Hopefully it will come to a head in one shape or other, and - so that we can get on with the Parliament.




So, he's also happy to get on with the Parliament, one shape or the other.


----------



## pixel (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Now they fill an entire QandA session with this crap. 
At least until I switched off in disgust.

I would like to blast the whole ruddy lot of self-serving mongrels and bitches in Canberra, giving them one tirade in the style of KRudd's Happy Little Vegemite video. I hope Joe will indulge me:



> For what purpose do you f**king lot think you've been sent to that madhouse you call Parliament?
> Do you think we stupid barstuds voted you in to feed your ego and carry on like juvenile sh!ts, earbashing each other with personal point-scoring and f**king ambitions? Whether the petticoat brigade should rule or the biggest dick?
> Wrong! We've elected you to manage the affairs of this country in a fair way that benefits current and future generations.
> We don't want you to bankroll minorities so they vote you back in at the next election.
> ...



OK, there's much more I'd like to say, but I'm too f**king tired to tell you how to do your job!


----------



## drsmith (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Logique said:


> I see Bolt today has presented a fine 'How to' policy list for Kevin Rudd. Not bad at all, although lacking reinstatement of the health rebate. Would see Rudd skate to victory imho.
> 
> http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/...ts/column_my_how_to_win_guide_for_kevin_rudd/
> _So here is my offer to Rudd—a plan for a truce that could actually deliver him victory [in the next election].
> ...



That would represent a much deeper transformation for Kev than any of the new Julia's relative to the old.

Andrew Bolt was having a little day-dream with that blog post.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Julia Gillard is now getting some leadership advice, from, guess who..........

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/voters-have-had-a-gutful-greens/story-e6frg6n6-1226276755108


----------



## dutchie (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



pixel said:


> Now they fill an entire QandA session with this crap.
> At least until I switched off in disgust.
> 
> I would like to blast the whole ruddy lot of self-serving mongrels and bitches in Canberra, giving them one tirade in the style of KRudd's Happy Little Vegemite video. I hope Joe will indulge me:
> ...




Great post pixel.

Tell us the rest when your not so tired.


----------



## Julia (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Is it possible this whole thing will just fizzle out?  Rudd does not seem to have the numbers so surely would be unlikely to make himself look silly by challenging.
Gillard knows he doesn't have the numbers so there's no incentive for her  to call a spill.

Will they all settle down if Rudd comes back next week, declares himself loyal and a team player (?!), for the umpteenth time repeats that he is very happy being Foreign Minister?


----------



## sptrawler (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Julia said:


> Is it possible this whole thing will just fizzle out?  Rudd does not seem to have the numbers so surely would be unlikely to make himself look silly by challenging.
> Gillard knows he doesn't have the numbers so there's no incentive for her  to call a spill.
> 
> Will they all settle down if Rudd comes back next week, declares himself loyal and a team player (?!), for the umpteenth time repeats that he is very happy being Foreign Minister?




In a word, yes, IMO it will fizzle out untill after the Queensland election.
Then the fun begins again, if labor are wiped out.


----------



## DB008 (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



sptrawler said:


> In a word, yes, IMO it will fizzle out untill after the Queensland election.
> Then the fun begins again, if labor are wiped out.




What if Labor do another $900 stimulus bonus and 'buy' voters back, and get into power once again????


----------



## juiceman (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



DB008 said:


> What if Labor do another $900 stimulus bonus and 'buy' voters back, and get into power once again????




That won't happen as they have already spent any money that they had, that was left to them by the previous  Gov


----------



## joea (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Julia said:


> Is it possible this whole thing will just fizzle out?  Rudd does not seem to have the numbers so surely would be unlikely to make himself look silly by challenging.




Julia
I have a answer to that question, and its a question.
Is it not a fact when Labor want to hide something they have a diversion?
So what is the diversion?
1 We have had the Education Revolution, and now we need $5 Bullion to keep pace with Asia.
2 We have Labor say we have unemployment at 5.1%. Every person on this Forum knows that's c**p.
We have Roy Morgan with figures like 10.3%. We have emails going around our area confirmed by Federal MP's that it is 12.2 %.(in our area)
Well they have multiple diversions, and its now getting to the extent of diversion, hiding diversion.

So Pixel has partially exploded, because he is a logical person. What is happening in Federal Politics is not logical. It makes no sense.
The only thing that is happening now is Labor are attempting to stay in office in any way they can until  they are removed.
Well I can say that the GG will not remove them, so it will be up to the people.
In the meantime the people of Australia will follow the Rudd - Gillard debacle without ever thinking or understanding the real concerns for Australia. (and you can blame that on the media.)

Why are the voters doing this? Because it's entertainment at it's best. ( Free to air TV is a joke).
Pay TV is now a system you pay to watch commercials.
This circus must be the laughing stock of the world.
Politics has become our entertainment.!!!

Read my post on Government Theory in The Gillard Government Thread. Its true.
joea


----------



## Logique (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

It's a perfect storm for the Govt. The only thing I'm convinced of is that they will not take Julia Gillard to the election. They will come to their senses, it's only a matter of when.


----------



## Eager (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I also expect it to fizzle out. Like I have said elsewhere previously, Gillard is being smart by playing a straight bat. I just can't see Rudd challenging, knowing that he doesn't have the numbers.

But, here is an interesting hypothetical situation: If Gillard is dumped and Rudd assumes the leadership, and one adds the A Woman Scorned thingy - could Gillard be more damaging to Rudd in the future than what he is currently to her?


----------



## pixel (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Eager said:


> I also expect it to fizzle out. Like I have said elsewhere previously, Gillard is being smart by playing a straight bat. I just can't see Rudd challenging, knowing that he doesn't have the numbers.
> 
> But, here is an interesting hypothetical situation: If Gillard is dumped and Rudd assumes the leadership, and one adds the A Woman Scorned thingy - could Gillard be more damaging to Rudd in the future than what he is currently to her?



 Could it be possible that neither would be reelected?
Remember what happened to Howard: people became disenchanted that he tried to exceed hie use-by date, instead of an orderly hand-over to Costello.


----------



## Eager (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



pixel said:


> Now they fill an entire QandA session with this crap.
> At least until I switched off in disgust.



I saw the whole show out.

I'm glad I did, because Shorten (who complained that the first half hour had been taken up by the leadership speculation crap; a timely swipe at the media) finally came into his own. When replying to Bishop, who rolled out the old 'flexibility in the workplace' chestnut, I could relate exactly to what he was talking about when he said how much flexibility the Alcoa workers had already given over the years (my workplace had similar arrangements), to no avail now it seems. He was absolutely forthright, absolutely expert, and absolutely correct in his reply. Bishop had no room to move; silly woman.

He did look out of depth on other matters though.


----------



## drsmith (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Julia Gillard would not recognise a straight bat if she was belted in the head with one.

The fizzle will end when the fuse reaches the dynamite.


----------



## Julia (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Logique said:


> It's a perfect storm for the Govt. The only thing I'm convinced of is that they will not take Julia Gillard to the election. They will come to their senses, it's only a matter of when.



So what do you think will be the result of them "coming to their senses?"
Putting Rudd back?  Surely not.



Eager said:


> I also expect it to fizzle out. Like I have said elsewhere previously, Gillard is being smart by playing a straight bat. I just can't see Rudd challenging, knowing that he doesn't have the numbers.
> 
> But, here is an interesting hypothetical situation: If Gillard is dumped and Rudd assumes the leadership, and one adds the A Woman Scorned thingy - could Gillard be more damaging to Rudd in the future than what he is currently to her?



Yes.   But it depends on how much a product of the Labor Party Gillard actually is, i.e. would she go to the back bench, or would she be sufficiently P*****d off to resign and cause a by-election?

She made a fundamental mistake in making Rudd Foreign Minister, therefore giving him a high profile platform on which to strut his stuff.  She should have sent him to the back bench.  Her kindness has come back and smacked her right in the face.


----------



## drsmith (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Julia said:


> She should have sent him to the back bench.  Her kindness has come back and smacked her right in the face.



It had nothing to do with kindness. She betrayed him by taking his job and then decided her best chance of retaining office was with him on the front bench.

It was a cold, ruthless and lacked any sort of principal whatsoever. The latter is now the millstone around her neck.

Same with the Greens/indi's with her betrayal of the electorate over the carbon tax and Wilkie with his pokie reforms.


----------



## StumpyPhantom (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

She had no choice but to make Rudd the Foreign Minister after the election.  It's not well remembered now that her Cabinet/Ministry expanded by quite a few because they threatened by-elections if they didn't get what they wanted.  so Rudd did the same thing in a hung parliament where Gillard had a majority by 1.

Rudd should do just that now.  Cross the floor and then resign.  That would force not just a by-election but a general election of the House of Representatives.  That's the least he could do to compensate for Gillard's broken compact with the people: "There will be NO carbon tax under the Government I lead".


----------



## drsmith (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

She had a choice, just not a pleasant one. That's the position her treachery put her in.

Fat chance of Kev crossing the floor on the carbon tax. This was essentially his policy position as PM and both have little regard for the electorate.

Crossing the floor and resigning as a matter of spite if he doesn't get the leadership ?
That's another matter.


----------



## sptrawler (21 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

The whole minority government is becoming a bit like 'Lord of the flies'.
Who owes who what and when are they going to pay, if they can't pay who are they going to align themselves with?
Nasty government, nasty policy, limited loyalty. IMO

The only one worth a toss is Martin Ferguson, at least he stands up to Bob and tells him he's a wa#ker.


----------



## Calliope (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Rudd and Gillard are a comedy duo.

[video]http://video.theaustralian.com.au/2199568444/Parodies-of-Rudd-video-take-off[/video]


----------



## noco (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

According to Andrew Bolt, Rudd is not really Gillard main worry.

She is her own worst enemy.

http://blogs.news.com.au/couriermai...ments/column_rudd_isnt_gillards_real_problem/


----------



## Calliope (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

The end game will be played next Tuesday when Rudd will be seething on the back bench and avoided like the plague that he is.



> JULIA Gillard is prepared to sack Kevin Rudd as Foreign Minister and reshuffle her cabinet next week after calling a leadership spill in the party room on Tuesday.
> 
> The Prime Minister's supporters are now so confident they will have the numbers to fend off a leadership challenge that she is preparing to remove Mr Rudd from the ministry for “disloyalty”.
> 
> ...




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...ge-is-inevitable/story-fnccyr6m-1226278167364


----------



## Julia (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

What will she do if she calls the position of leader open and Rudd does not put himself forward?

How will she 'prove' his disloyalty?   Given how popular Rudd is with the electorate, compared to her, she's going to bring about even more hatred for herself than exists already if she sacks him as Foreign Minister.


----------



## Calliope (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Julia said:


> What will she do if she calls the position of leader open and Rudd does not put himself forward?
> 
> How will she 'prove' his disloyalty?   Given how popular Rudd is with the electorate, compared to her, she's going to bring about even more hatred for herself than exists already if she sacks him as Foreign Minister.




The SMH says;



> Another senior Gillard backer said Ms Gillard and Mr Rudd could no longer work together ''in any capacity''.
> ''The facts are that Kevin can't stay in cabinet and Julia needs to take him on in front of the caucus,'' the source said. *''If he doesn't throw his hat in, then he will be dumped anyway.''*
> The Gillard camp is confident that it retains the numbers to win convincingly over Mr Rudd in a ballot, with the Foreign Minister estimated to have about 30 votes in the 103-strong caucus.




Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...ard-backers-20120222-1tn8j.html#ixzz1n5ISzVZE


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Julia said:


> What will she do if she calls the position of leader open and Rudd does not put himself forward?
> 
> How will she 'prove' his disloyalty?   Given how popular Rudd is with the electorate, compared to her, she's going to bring about even more hatred for herself than exists already if she sacks him as Foreign Minister.




Yes Julia - Gillard is standing at the crossroads at the moment. The trouble being regardless of which road she takes, none of them appear to lead to clear skys for her. 

I agree with you - she is hardly likely to get a "jump in the polls" by sacking Rudd. Particularly if he plays it with a straight bat. It might take the heat out of the immediate leadership concerns, but at some point in time the caucus will look at the underlying problem again - the very poor polls with Gillard in charge.

What is becoming so very obvious is that regardless of how unworkable the Labour/Greens/Independent alliance becomes, they are galvanised by one common principle - staying in power regardless of the costs. Nothing else matters to the point that they will walk all over their party's beliefs and ideals. 

Tanya Plibersik was on Insiders last Sunday and she said not once, not twice, but three times what her worst fear was. Can you guess what it was? Perhaps Greek bankruptcy and blowup of the EU? No.  Maybe huge falling out with China/Australia relations? No. Increased interest rates, spirially inflation or unemployments here at home? No. 

Tanya's biggest fear is ......... a Tony Abbott Prime Ministership. And they call the Coalition *Negative*!

Duckman


----------



## Calliope (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

*Rudd Quits as Foreign Minister*

KEVIN Rudd has resigned as foreign minister.



> Mr Rudd made the dramatic announcement at a media conference in Washington DC, as Julia Gillard prepared to sack the Foreign Minister amid claims by her supporters he has been disloyal.
> 
> Mr Rudd says he'll return to Brisbane on Friday and will make a full statement on his future before parliament resumes on Monday after consulting with family and colleagues.
> 
> “While I am sad to leave this office I am sadder still that it has come to this,” Mr Rudd said.




Read more,
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...foreign-minister/story-fnccyr6m-1226278546981


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

My contacts at the resignation speech in the Douglas Room of the Willard Intercontinental in Washington tell me that Rudd was genuinely affected after his resignation speech.

Poor bugger, 2 resignations in 2 years, where will it all end for Kevin?

gg


----------



## dutchie (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

This pathetic circus of clowns continues to make Australia suffer.


----------



## banco (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

He would have been so much better off legacy wise leaving parliament after Gillard knifed him.  He could be playing the role of the elder statesmen while watching Gillard flail with record low approval ratings.


----------



## IFocus (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Duckman#72 said:


> Tanya Plibersik was on Insiders last Sunday and she said not once, not twice, but three times what her worst fear was. Can you guess what it was? Perhaps Greek bankruptcy and blowup of the EU? No.  Maybe huge falling out with China/Australia relations? No. Increased interest rates, spirially inflation or unemployments here at home? No.
> 
> Tanya's biggest fear is ......... a Tony Abbott Prime Ministership. And they call the Coalition *Negative*!
> 
> Duckman






What is it Abbott stands for again.....................besides photo opportunities?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Wayne Swan rips in to Kevin Rudd.

The gloves are off.



> "The party has given Kevin Rudd all the opportunities in the world and he wasted them with his dysfunctional decision making and his deeply demeaning attitude towards other people including our caucus colleagues," the fellow Queenslander said.
> "He sought to tear down the 2010 campaign, deliberately risking an Abbott prime ministership, and now he undermines the government at every turn.
> "He was the party's biggest beneficiary then its biggest critic, but never a loyal or selfless example of its values and objectives."
> The former schoolmate of Mr Rudd said there was too much at stake in the economy and in the political debate for the interests of the Labor movement "to be damaged by somebody who does not hold any Labor values".
> ...




gg


----------



## Calliope (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I thought the 7.30 Report was live, If so it's amazing that nobody bothered to ring Chris Uhlmann and inform him that Gillard was going to call a spill on Monday and hold a ballot for PM. Even Bruce Hawker, Rudd's chief adviser and plotter didn't seem to know. :shake:

Gillard has since denied this Channel 7 report.


----------



## sptrawler (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



IFocus said:


> What is it Abbott stands for again.....................besides photo opportunities?




I suppose that beggs the question what does labor stand for?
Wastage, increase taxes, shut down manufacturing, increase retirement age, relax restrictions on overseas ownership of Australian land, increase illegal assylum seekers in detention from 4 to what is it now 10,000? fair work debacle, pandering to minority ideology to maintain office and for Bob and Penny hopefully gay marriage.

The only thing I can comend them for is shoving through unpopular nation changing policy, without allowing the electorate to vote on or have any say in it, Putin would be impressed.

At the end of the day people will have their say, only hope Kev and a few more walk. But that would take principles, the only one in Canberra that seem to have them is Bob. He may be a fruit cake but he has achieved more by getting labor to prostitute themselves, than even he would thought possible.


----------



## DB008 (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I remember all those years ago, the day after election (07), waiting in Sydney airport to fly to Perth, and all those 'Ken '07' T-Shirt wearing fans. Where are they now?


----------



## moXJO (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Ballsy move by Rudd and one that could turn the tables for him.


> Rudd resigns as foreign minister. It’s a soap opera, he says. Has lost Gillard’s support. She did not rebuke Crean and “faceless men” for their attacks on his character. Her silence means she endorses them. He cannot serve in those circumstances, and the “honorable” thing is to resign.
> Rudd says won’t be part of a “stealth attack” on a sitting Prime Minister elected by the people. That was done before and was wrong. The reign of the “faceless men” must end.



Lol they pushed a little too hard and shot themselves in the foot. He has made Labor look like a bunch of ****house rats.
They are damned if they do and damned if they don't. I honestly thought he would slink away for another 6 months. But now he has damaged the labor brand so much and set himself apart that Gillard will have a hard time staying as PM. Big power play didn't think it would play out like this, and he still is hated throughout the party. But do they risk annihilation if Rudd pulls the plug and walks away. Labor is stuffed.
Ahhh Ruddy always good for a laugh. I like the guy just not as PM or a politician.


----------



## BradK (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

GG, what are your sources telling you?


----------



## sptrawler (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



DB008 said:


> I remember all those years ago, the day after election (07), waiting in Sydney airport to fly to Perth, and all those 'Ken '07' T-Shirt wearing fans. Where are they now?




That's the whole thing Danny, the electorate had a belief and confidence that Kev could deliver a better outcome. It is a confidence thing.
Take for example Barnett, he has cranked up electricity prices through the roof in W.A, however the general public still have confidence he will deliver a better future for them.

Howard was the same, even though he took us to war, people still maintained confidence in his government.

Now looking at fedral labor, their time in office has been shambolic by any measure, the general public feel disenfranchised and powerless. Meanwhile the government career on their unpopular way completely disinterested in public opinion.
There is absolutely no confidence as can be seen in our stock market, treasury officials telling everyone to brighten up, the treasurer begging everyone to spend money.
The situation can only be resolved by allowing the electorate to have a vote of confidence and or no confidence.
Untill that happens the country is frozen into inaction. People wont spend untill they have confidence the government in power is represents the majority of people, be that labor or coalition.
The Dow has recovered to 80% of the pre 2008 crash we are still down at 60%, yet we are the chosen ones, we have a boom, we have the worlds greatest treasurer.
Labor need to get over the self interest and go to an election, they have the runs on the board, they have weak opposition. Why not go to an election?


----------



## Calliope (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Jessica Rudd's tweet:

"Effing proud of you, Dad. xxxx"

Potty mouths must run in the family.


----------



## Knobby22 (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Everybody who is anybody is tweeting - Rupert even does it.

RUPERT Murdoch has taken to taunting the former Prime Minister Kevin Rudd over his ongoing involvement in leadership speculation. 
His latest barb on social media site Twitter, posted late last night, read: “KRudd been promising imminent knifing for months. Believe it when we see it.”

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/med...-rudd-on-twitter/story-e6frg996-1226267485694

My question is promising who?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



BradK said:


> GG, what are your sources telling you?




Kevin's plan is to force an election, which he will fight as ALP Leader.

It is possible he may have to wait and get the leadership after an election is called or forced with Julia still as PM.

That is his plan, my sources at the Willard told me tonight. 

I have a robust bet with a local bookie on this occurring.

In summary Kevin wants Julia to remain as leader until an election is called, and then he plans to take the leadership prior to election day.

gg


----------



## noco (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I have a gut feeling that if Gillard calls for a leadership challenge, Rudd will not throw his hat in the ring.
I mentioned sometime ago if Rudd did not succeed with his bid for the UN Secretary General job and missed out on becoming PM again, he will resign from parliament and he and Terise will move to London to be closer to her business activities.
If he does resign he may take one or two Labor MP's with him and the rest will be history.
I also believe he beat Gillard to punch of being sacked as Foreign Minister.There is no doubt the writing was on the wall.


----------



## Glen48 (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

New car sticker out called GROG :

Get Rid of Gillllard.


----------



## Julia (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



banco said:


> He would have been so much better off legacy wise leaving parliament after Gillard knifed him.  He could be playing the role of the elder statesmen while watching Gillard flail with record low approval ratings.



Agree, banco.  



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Wayne Swan rips in to Kevin Rudd.



Good heavens, that was really vicious from Swan.  Surely after that, plus Tony Burke's comments on 7.30, there's just no way Rudd could even exist on the back bench.   



moXJO said:


> Ballsy move by Rudd and one that could turn the tables for him.



Wasn't it though!  I can't help rather admiring his tactical skills by usurping Gillard's chance of sacking him.  And, although he's completely disingenuous through and through, his speech did come across very well, as though he was being noble and doing the only honourable thing for the country.
Just unbelievable how filthy this whole fiasco is all round.



> Lol they pushed a little too hard and shot themselves in the foot. He has made Labor look like a bunch of ****house rats.
> They are damned if they do and damned if they don't. I honestly thought he would slink away for another 6 months. But now he has damaged the labor brand so much and set himself apart that Gillard will have a hard time staying as PM. Big power play didn't think it would play out like this, and he still is hated throughout the party. But do they risk annihilation if Rudd pulls the plug and walks away. Labor is stuffed.



Yep, agree.  
They are totally gone after this.




sptrawler said:


> Howard was the same, even though he took us to war, people still maintained confidence in his government.



Perhaps because John Howard was a clear conviction politician.  This is in total contrast to the present bunch, on both sides of the house imo.



> Now looking at fedral labor, their time in office has been shambolic by any measure, the general public feel disenfranchised and powerless. Meanwhile the government career on their unpopular way completely disinterested in public opinion.
> There is absolutely no confidence as can be seen in our stock market, treasury officials telling everyone to brighten up, the treasurer begging everyone to spend money.
> The situation can only be resolved by allowing the electorate to have a vote of confidence and or no confidence.
> Untill that happens the country is frozen into inaction. People wont spend until they have confidence the government in power is represents the majority of people, be that labor or coalition.
> ...



Because they know they would lose horribly.  It is absolutely not in their interests to go to an election.  We can only hope it will be forced on them.


----------



## sptrawler (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I think Wayne knows his ar$e is in a sling if Kev gets back in. Good old 'save your skin' Wayne, the worlds greatest non event IMO.

http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/political-news/labor-colleagues-sick-of-rudd-swan-20120222-1to9i.html

Apparently Rudd never called Julia about the resignation, Oh DUH, like why would he?

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...foreign-minister/story-e6freoof-1226278547607


----------



## Logique (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Go Kevin, the people's champion (by 2 to 1). Quite the flair for the dramatic, and a good understanding of the 24 hours news cycle. Senator Doug Cameron on Lateline tonight is saying openly that PM Gillard can't beat Tony Abbott.

Progress score: 
Kevin Rudd: 1 
2007 Election voters: 1
Faceless men (and women): 0
Unions: 0
QLD Labor: 0

How many votes will Rudd get? Well it's a good chance that 'Ruddy' has Hughesy and Charles' vote on _The Project_.


----------



## sptrawler (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Logique said:


> Go Kevin, the people's champion (by 2 to 1). Quite the flair for the dramatic, and a good understanding of the 24 hours news cycle. Senator Doug Cameron on Lateline tonight is saying openly that PM Gillard can't beat Tony Abbott.
> 
> Progress score:
> Kevin Rudd: 1
> ...




Doug Cameron is no idiot, he has been around long enough to know he needs 3 terms in office.

He also knows his best chance is Kev. LOL What a terrific bunch of people we have running our country.


----------



## Julia (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Bruce Hawker, who seems to be Mr Rudd's unofficial campaign adviser, stated this evening that Mr Rudd will definitely not be resigning his seat.

Could he be so disenchanted with his colleagues, and the hatred on both sides so visceral, that he will switch to stand as an Independent?  Can he do this?
He would then be completely free to snipe and undermine at will.

He could use the same theme as in his resignation speech earlier, i.e. that he has so lost the confidence of the Prime Minister and of his colleagues that he feels he has no alternative but to continue representing his electorate as an Independent.
Add a bit of a choke in the voice and a wipe away of a tear or two and the electorate would be at his feet, full of admiration for him for doing the oh so honourable thing.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (22 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



sptrawler said:


> Apparently Rudd never called Julia about the resignation, Oh DUH, like why would he?




When a minister resigns, it is pretty self-explanatory to let the leader of the party know beforehand.


----------



## Calliope (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I have no doubt that it will be a weekend "of the long knives." Whoever is left standing will be the winner. The odious Bruce Hawker thinks he is on a winner, but Gillard will win the first round and Rudd will have to plot from the back bench.

Of one thing we can be certain. Rudd won't rest until he is PM again. Being leader of the opposition has no appeal for a megalomaniac. 

It will be great to sit on the sidelines and watch the performance of these two nasty characters beating the brains out of each other. 

And the winner will be... Tony Abbott by default.


----------



## Miss Hale (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Since Rudd resigned as foreign minister while overseas I hope he is paying for his own aifare home and not expecting the taxpayer to pay it.


----------



## dutchie (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

What Australia needs is a three act play.

Act 1 : Rudd resigns
Act 2 : Gillard resigns
Act 3 : Labor resigns

The country would clap for encore after encore.


----------



## Whiskers (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I really do feel for the ALP true believers. The grassroot Labor supporters are a good lot, badly served by the Unions, Factions and Rich Leftoids in power.
> 
> Having to chose between Gillard and Rudd is akin to being left with two pieces of bait at the end of a hot days fishing, both limp, wet and coming apart, an eskie empty of grog and catch, and an ominous storm brewing between your anchorage and harbour.
> 
> ...





My thoughts too gg. 




trainspotter said:


> PM Julia Gillard told to quit as bitter caucus feud breaks out
> 
> JULIA Gillard faced a revolt last night by marginal seat MPs who publicly called for her to resign as Prime Minister.
> For the first time, marginal seat MPs including Victoria's Darren Cheeseman went public with a demand she quit to save the party.
> ...




Tactically, spot on observation.



Julia said:


> I don't see the swearing video as doing Rudd any harm.  We all know he swears.
> I'd probably be pretty much the same if I were trying to translate some flowery Chinese wording.




Yeah, I think the edited leak, ironically depicts (through Rudd) how most voters feel about this government. It played right into Rudd supporters hands.



Julia said:


> So what do you think will be the result of them "coming to their senses?"
> Putting Rudd back?  Surely not.




Probably yes. 



> Yes.   But it depends on how much a product of the Labor Party Gillard actually
> is, i.e. would she go to the back bench, or would she be sufficiently P*****d
> off to resign and cause a by-election?




That is probably what Rudd is hoping for.



> She made a fundamental mistake in making Rudd Foreign Minister, therefore giving
> him a high profile platform on which to strut his stuff.  She should have sent
> him to the back bench.  Her kindness has come back and smacked her right in the
> face.




I don't think it was kindness so much as self preservation. She had to pander to him as well as the independants to hold government. 



Miss Hale said:


> Since Rudd resigned as foreign minister while overseas I hope he is paying for his own aifare home and not expecting the taxpayer to pay it.




Actually his resignation isn't effective until 48 hrs after he arrives back in Aus, ie Sunday morning I think.


Crystal ball gaze!

From a tactical position, I think Rudd is holding most of the aces atm. 

The gov needs him to retain government and avoid an early election. This is evidenced by Gillards praise of him as foreign minster after his quitting and lack of the sort of venom as in Swan, Crean and co. I would say if Gillard is toppled, Swan is goooonnne and maybe a couple other staunch Gillard supporters as well.

I think the attacks on Rudd recently were unintelligently designed to force him to retire quietly to the back benches which he was never going to do, or quit politics all together, which while it would delight a few in the party, is obviously short sighted self interest and not in the best interest of the Labor gov holding power. 

I think Gillard is smart enough to know she still needs him a whole lot more than he or the party needs her. 

My tip... one of three things will happen.  

1. Rudd retains leadership. Gillard, Swan, Crean and co religated to backbenchers. They will not quit politics because they are hard core Labor politicans. Major cabinet resuffle reflecting in a lift in support from Qld Labor voters, remembering that fed Labor can only win with improved performance in Qld... and a boost for the chances of Bligh to win the Qld election in a month.

2. A third leader will be appointed. Rudd quits politics. An early fed election after a devestating Labor loss in Qld election.

3. Gillard retains leadership. Rudd quits politics. Qld Labor defeated. Early fed election and the demise of Labor for another decade.


----------



## joea (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



noco said:


> I mentioned sometime ago if Rudd did not succeed with his bid for the UN Secretary General job and missed out on becoming PM again, he will resign from parliament and he and Terise will move to London to be closer to her business activities.




If the above plays out, I would have a huge bet that Terese would ensure that Kevin has no part in her business.
So how does she keep him entertained.? This would be the question.

Gillard and Rudd have been "shadow boxing"  for months. If one of them actually made contact, the other would be down and out for 10. They are both about exhausted from  prancing around the ring.
I think Rudd holds the upper hand with his seat, and with  the Thompson saga reports all  due in on the 5th March to be finalized. Oh! Hum!
joea


----------



## nulla nulla (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Whiskers said:


> My thoughts too gg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




An other option is for someone like Ferguson to throw his hat in the ring as an alternative to the feuding pair??


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Starcraftmazter said:


> When a minister resigns, it is pretty self-explanatory to let the leader of the party know beforehand.




What the leader who is holding the knife that is buried in your back.LOL
That's what this mob don't understand, loyaylty is a door that swings both ways.
Don't expect it if you don't give it.


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



nulla nulla said:


> An other option is for someone like Ferguson to throw his hat in the ring as an alternative to the feuding pair??





I agree nulla nulla, he and Smith are the only ones who seem to have any statesmanship about them. At least the seem to keep their personal likes and dislikes out of the public forum.
Nothing worse than someone like Swann airing the dirty washing in public.
There is a distinct lack of 'class' in this government. Their behavior may be o.k if they were running the local footy club. But it leaves a lot to be desired when they are meant to be running a country. The tent embassy riot and the Rudd video clip as examples of tack people running a tacky government.


----------



## joea (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Starcraftmazter said:


> When a minister resigns, it is pretty self-explanatory to let the leader of the party know beforehand.




Well if you are going to sack the Foreign Minister I would think you would contact him also.
Not leave a labor "lacky" to tell a couple of journalists so it goes to the media first.
But then why would we think Gillard would act with "integrity".?

Swan's heart beat will be going at 140bpm. Because if there is a reshuffle from this, Julie Bishop's question to Bill Shorten(Q&A)  on being offered the treasurer's job by Rudd, may be close to the mark, but offered by  Gillard.

joea


----------



## Calliope (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

The SMH has always supported Rudd. Their readership poll reflects this.



> Who would you prefer to lead the Australian Labor Party?
> 
> Julia Gillard
> 15%
> ...




Rudd will be telling anyone who listens this weekend that he is the only one who can beat Tony Abbott.


----------



## tinhat (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Well now the rest of Australia can appreciate what we put up with in NSW for all those years. Labor only got re-elected in 2007 because at that time the religious right had taken control of the Liberal party and had installed a weirdo as leader.

Slightly similar situation with the national libs in that they have a nutter for leader (God bless Jesuit education).


----------



## Whiskers (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



nulla nulla said:


> An other option is for someone like Ferguson to throw his hat in the ring as an alternative to the feuding pair??




Yeah, that's basically what I meant by option 2.

While it might appease the party as an option to have a chance at the next fed election in a year or so, the colateral damage of the head butting of two massive ego's of Rudd and Gillard in the short term must be resolved... one of them has to go or whimp back to the back benches.

Given that Rudd has got another step ahead of Gillard with his press conference this morning, and said the right things to stir up public support again, Gillard supporters and cacus are looking like the proverbial kamakize piliots willing to take the party down with them rather than return to Rudd.

He certainly stole the march off Gillard and upset her press conference plans.  

What can she do to steal the march back? 

What's the odds on a fed election in a couple of months? Rudd would certainly fancy his chances of winning a few seats back to have an outright majority. As mentioned earlier by trainspotter, I think a lot of margional labor members would also fancy improving their vote as opposed to loosing their seat with Gillard.

Gillard just announced she will quietly go to the backbench if she looses the ballot on monday. She expects Rudd to do announce the same intent. Fat chance of that!


----------



## Calliope (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Well, who'd have guessed it? The Gillard/Rudd stoush is all about...wait for it...Tony Abbott. 

They both claim they are to only ones who can deliver us from Tony Abbott.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



sptrawler said:


> What the leader who is holding the knife that is buried in your back.LOL
> That's what this mob don't understand, loyaylty is a door that swings both ways.
> Don't expect it if you don't give it.




Nothing to do with the current situation - I was merely outlining common practice because some people seem to lack it's knowledge.




Calliope said:


> The SMH has always supported Rudd. Their readership poll reflects this.
> 
> 
> 
> Rudd will be telling anyone who listens this weekend that he is the only one who can beat Tony Abbott.




I doubt there is any connection, Rudd is supported by far more than Gillard - and this is nothing new, nor is it something specific to SMH readers.


----------



## Miss Hale (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Calliope said:


> Well, who'd have guessed it? The Gillard/Rudd stoush is all about...wait for it...Tony Abbott.
> 
> They both claim they are to only ones who can deliver us from Tony Abbott.




I know! Can you believe they are trying that argument?  Pathetic...

I think Rudd has the upper hand tactically but does he have the numbers? I doubt it...


----------



## dutchie (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Calliope said:


> Well, who'd have guessed it? The Gillard/Rudd stoush is all about...wait for it...Tony Abbott.
> 
> They both claim they are to only ones who can deliver us from Tony Abbott.




Spot on Calliope

That is exactly what this is all about.

They are so afraid that Abbott will decimate them in the next election that they are trying to make it all about him.
They have good reason to be concerned because that is what will happen, no matter who the Labor leader is.

Other than die hard Labor followers the rest of Australia is just plain sick of them all.

Bring on an election now.


----------



## Logique (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Calliope said:


> Well, who'd have guessed it? The Gillard/Rudd stoush is all about...wait for it...Tony Abbott...



He he. Tony Abbott, freshly returned from the beach (doubtless having been the cause of all the shark attacks), now finds that in his absence, the ALP leadership turmoil has been his fault as well!  

An immensely influential Opposition Leader.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Calliope said:


> Rudd will be telling anyone who listens this weekend that he is the only one who can beat Tony Abbott.




True, and this shows he is deluded.
The guy is nuts believing what the right wing press say about the populace and him. Has he ever heard of divide and conquer. He will be slaughtered if he stands against Gillard. No one who knows him well wants him. His hatchet man is a hired gun, talk about faceless men.

After his destruction he will probably go independant and cry that he is being betrayed as he betrays.


----------



## drsmith (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

The current money is on Gillard.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=8424474

Martin Ferguson has called a press conference for 2:30pm AEDT in Sydney.


----------



## dutchie (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

off topic but...

I am probably showing my age but while I admire her supporting her father I personally would be disappointed if my daughter spoke to me like this:

''EFFING proud of you, Dad. xxxx,'' tweeted Jessica Rudd, the former foreign minister's daughter, just after the announcement.

Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/opinion/po...ittersphere-20120222-1tob2.html#ixzz1nAabvK94


----------



## notting (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*


----------



## iRod (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

How's this for a spanner in the works .... 

If the opposition really want's to get power sooner than later ... why not do a shifty & dump Abbott & put Turnbull in as leader ( or a drover's dog?). 

This would give the Independents (led by Tony Windsor) an excuse to jump ship & wipe their hands of the Labor govt's fiasco - in return for doing a deal to keep their seats. They could then be seen as savoir's instead of chumps for being part of the mess.

It's an opportunity just waiting to be taken? Can they do it without forcing an election? If so, why wait for 18 mths for the next election? who knows what could happen in that time.


Having said that..... it's not going to happen! is it!


----------



## Robbo (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



dutchie said:


> off topic but...
> 
> I am probably showing my age but while I admire her supporting her father I personally would be disappointed if my daughter spoke to me like this:
> 
> ...




After seeing Rein today, I can't help but think everything his family have done or will do over the next few days will be carefully planned political strategy. Maybe i'm too cynical, but its hard not to be.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



iRod said:


> If the opposition really want's to get power sooner than later ... why not do a shifty & dump Abbott & put Turnbull in as leader ( or a drover's dog?).




Because that would be obviously hypocritical of them? They will have to wait until they lose the next election to get Turnbull back in charge.


----------



## dutchie (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Some good cartoons here.
Last one is the best.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/photo-gallery/gallery-e6frf94x-1226278203272?page=1


----------



## wayneL (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



iRod said:


> How's this for a spanner in the works ....
> 
> If the opposition really want's to get power sooner than later ... why not do a shifty & dump Abbott & put Turnbull in as leader ( or a drover's dog?).




Then we'd have two Labor parties.

Bring back Pete!!!


----------



## notting (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

The liberal party will win even if they put Sir Les Patterson up as their leader.

It just shows how much of an egocentric blind m@r@n this dud is.
It would have been far smarter to take the leadership job once Abbot and Hockey have taken centre stage as Laurel and Hardy.  Unless he thought Julia had a chance, which just makes him even more of a rat.
Rudds just gonna look like an even bigger loser after the election, will then tearfully retire after making an election losing speach that lasts four weeks to an empty room.
They can bury him next to Gough "Woulda coulda shoulda Beens." Above that in big letters "B1" and on the other "B2"
I can hear Keating heckling from the back pew, "Told you it was a banana republic"
Finally ending with "We was robbed" 
Mark Latham can be the priest.

At least it's bringing down the Ausi $.


----------



## notting (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



dutchie said:


> I am probably showing my age but while I admire her supporting her father I personally would be disappointed if my daughter spoke to me like this:
> ''EFFING proud of you, Dad. xxxx,'' tweeted Jessica Rudd, the former foreign minister's daughter, just after the announcement.
> [/url]




Why? That's how he speaks to her!


----------



## DB008 (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

LOL


----------



## notting (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Opening scene: Landscape shot, - with a big green hill  which, as the camera closes in, is found to be Therese’s stomach the size of a mountain.  
There is a dainty looking figure in a frock who is swirling around on top of it.  As the camera moves in on the figure we find it is the hero of the story "Kevin in Heaven." 

He holds a basket and what looks like a fairy wand, however as we get even closer the wand is actually gold and glittery spike for picking up rubbish.  Every time his feet hit the ground as he frolic’s around money comes out of Thereis and he scoops it up and puts it in his basket.  He is randomly and joyfully putting his other hand in the basket and is tossing money at the clouds which are in the shape of naked females.

He is singing joyfully “Foreign affairs are alive with the sites of strippers”  etc.

Scene two. Cabinet ministers singing “How do you solve a problem like JulEEAA” It ends with a similtaneious epithany as they all chant out at once “Kevin from Heaven!” immediately form a above  a sound of a new song chimes up "Supercalifragilistic supasqueezisaucepus etc” and Kevin in fairy wings floats down the banister holding a big hand held mirror and looking at himself as he simultaneously slides into the cabinet room in a new pair of golden speedoes.  They are way to tight and he’s bulging all over them, he has lipstick marks all over his body.
Scene four: Julia singing alone in her room looking mournfully out the window. :”Suddenly, loyalty has some meaning to m.”


----------



## sails (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



wayneL said:


> Then we'd have two Labor parties.
> 
> Bring back Pete!!!




Yes, that's a concept that Turnbull loving lefties seem to miss.


----------



## DB008 (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Funnies doing the rounds on facebook.....


----------



## Starcraftmazter (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Considering I will finally be able to get a 100mb/s (or even 1gbps) internet connection - thereby not being ashamed of living in a 3rd world country - and especially without having to live in a big congested, polluted city, I'd say pretty damn good!


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



wayneL said:


> Then we'd have two Labor parties.
> 
> Bring back Pete!!!




I would like nothing more than to see Pete back, at least he had brains.
However after seeing this display by labor, I doubt Pete would have coped with this feral lot.
I think Tony is the boy to deal with this, it is a bit like Churchill was a great leader during the war years, struggled in peacefull times.LOL


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Starcraftmazter said:


> Considering I will finally be able to get a 100mb/s (or even 1gbps) internet connection - thereby not being ashamed of living in a 3rd world country - and especially without having to live in a big congested, polluted city, I'd say pretty damn good!




So on that example we can now decide the social, fiscal and living standards of a country on its internet speed.
Therefore in a country with no wellfare or undrinkable water coming through taps and no reliable sewage system, no reliable medical support is o.k as long as they have a 100mb/s or better still 1gbps, $hit that will make them first world. LOL,LOL,LOL 

Jeez SCM I like your posts, they have a different perspective, but don't lose the plot.
It is only the internet, the world managed before it and will manage after it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Therese has asked me to pop down to "Brissy" Airport in the morning and pick Kevin up in the Arnage.

I am "Brissy" bound and just past Mt. Larcom.

Please be respectful towards Kevin in your thoughts and prayers for the future, his, the ALP and our nation.

Scuse me, I need to throw up and must zip.

gg


----------



## DB008 (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

sptrawler, clear your inbox.....


----------



## Starcraftmazter (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



sptrawler said:


> Jeez SCM I like your posts, they have a different perspective, but don't lose the plot.
> It is only the internet, the world managed before it and will manage *after it*.




Just what are you implying there buddy


----------



## So_Cynical (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



DB008 said:


> Funnies doing the rounds on facebook.....





 NBN
 Price on Carbon
 1 Billion spent on Schools
 Super, Banking and insurance reform
 Low inflation
 Low Unemployment
 No recession
 Low deficits
 Low Govt, Corporate and Personal debt...and still falling
 House prices holding 

All this courtesy of the Australian Labor Party.


----------



## dutchie (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> NBN
> Price on Carbon
> 1 Billion spent on Schools
> Super, Banking and insurance reform
> ...




So_Cynical try not to be so cynical.

At least they tried. They are very trying.


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> NBN
> Price on Carbon
> 1 Billion spent on Schools
> Super, Banking and insurance reform
> ...




*NBN*  - yet to be payed for.
*Carbon tax *- yet to be payed for.
*$1billion spent on schools *- nobody seems to know how much was wasted. But lots
*Super reform*, you can put in less. 
*Banking and insurance reform*, probably a winner I missed it.
*Low inflation *- well that comes with a lack of confidence and no one spending money.
*Low unemployment *- ask people in Vic, N.S.W, S.A and Tassie. See what they say.
*No recession *- ask Harvey Norman, Myer, David Jones, Woolworths and people in N.S.W, S.A,Vic and Tassie.
*Low deficits *- increase taxes, lower rebates and introduce new taxes. Easy
*Lower Govmnt, Corporate and personal debt and still falling *- Huge increase in small business failing, retail sector hemorrhaging. But government can just up the taxes, corporate i.e miners are doing fine. Personal debt is falling because people are $hitting themselves.
*House prices holding *- That's bull$hit house prices are sliding in a controlled manner, thanks mainly due to a great job by the RBA. With no help from dick head swan

Mostly due to Bob Brown and kiss @rse labor

Actually after 5 years in office what have they done? What runs are on the board? Please explain.LOL,LOL

I mean, really apart from botched batts, r@@rted school buildings,. What have they achieved.
Yes they have brought in a carbon tax and every day we hear of carbon businesses that will think of closing after July.
Yes they have brought in a resource tax I think?
Yes gay marriage will be in by christmas according to Bob.
But with a massive resource boom' income' what have they done?


----------



## So_Cynical (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



sptrawler said:


> Actually after 5 years in office what have they done? What runs are on the board? Please explain.LOL,LOL




As usual trawler you seem to have missed the bleeding obvious "runs on the board" 


 NBN
 Price on Carbon
 1 Billion spent on Schools
 Super, Banking and insurance reform
 Low inflation
 Low Unemployment
 No recession
 Low deficits
 Low Govt, Corporate and Personal debt...and still falling
 House prices holding 

the Above is 6 years of Labor...the do nothing Coalition couldn't of delivered half of that in twice the time..you would have us believe that the above don't matter much and that its all a bit weak... strange considering that what you want out of a Govt is nothing?

Tell us trawler why is it so important to you that Govts do nothing? i cant figure out how and why people would be happy with do nothing governments. :dunno: enlighten us?


----------



## notting (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I thought the mining tax was a no brainer - good idea, however they couldn't implement it.  Ruddy told the miners, "Swallow it or change the government." With his diplomatic brilliance.  
They changed him.  - His self importance obscured him from that option.  
Julia’s first act of grace was to sell out that 2 speed balancing act to get a deal done with the miners and make her look capable.  Terrific for the rest of the economy - sell out.
Rudd in desperation bought Telstra to make it look like he could do a deal, no one else was buying it and we will all be paying more for it.  It's all about competition and the consumers rights Telstra's a big monster like all those solvent banks of ours - yeah that's labor for you sell candies to the children and abuse the liberals when they try to pay the bills.
What a legacy!


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> As usual trawler you seem to have missed the bleeding obvious "runs on the board"
> 
> 
> NBN
> ...




Well I suppose it may be boring spending less than you earn, So-Cynical.
But maybe that is why we are not in the same financial position as Greece.LOL
That is thanks to the position Howard/Costello left the economy in.
Now after 5 years, it is tax the crap out of everything to back fill the hole, labor have dug.
I would rather a government do nothing than spend to build $hit on a whim i.e Ireland the tiger economy of Europe 6 years ago.
Any dick head can spend big and big note themselves, then wonder why the person who plods along overtakes them. History is full of them, I'm surrounded by them.


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

(sigh) it's all very depressing. The country listens to the media who promote show-ponies, because it's all so very entertaining. Rudd was nominated as ALP leader because he was seen as sufficiently entertaining to win an election, and he did.

Possibly a capable minister (with caveats - needs mentoring) but worse than useless as a PM (the role is "chairman of the board", not CEO/President, much less prima donna).

Meanwhile the ALP cabinet proved themselves to be a bunch of gutless stooges: they couldn't rein Rudd in? Why not, pray tell? Anyway, they rolled Rudd because _everybody_ (except Rudd) had grown tired of his bull**** and put in Gillard, because she was female and therefore more entertaining than Abbott.

Gillard failed the leadership test within 24 hours. A real leader would have listed all those smart-alecs with the sharp knives? (never mind if she herself was one of them). "Out! Now!" In those first 24 hours Gillard was in charge, but not since.

Gillard's set-piece speeches are the worst I've ever heard. She has shown neither interest nor ability in the art of identifying and promoting talent, yet that is the critical faculty for a PM.

Abbott will be PM shortly. I'm not looking forward to that much, but it's now inevitable.
The bar is so low that he'll look good, for a while.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> As usual trawler you seem to have missed the bleeding obvious "runs on the board"
> 
> 
> NBN
> ...




The reason is simple mate,

People have to work, run businesses to pay for all this crap that the ALP have thought up, having spent Mr.Howard's surplus.

This is all winky wanky ALP stuff that should have been kept in a cone, smoked at uni by the layabouts who have never been anything other than union reps or lawyers.

Who pays, where are the incentives to work?

gg


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Purple XS2 said:


> (sigh) it's all very depressing. The country listens to the media who promote show-ponies, because it's all so very entertaining. Rudd was nominated as ALP leader because he was seen as sufficiently entertaining to win an election, and he did.
> 
> Possibly a capable minister (with caveats - needs mentoring) but worse than useless as a PM (the role is "chairman of the board", not CEO/President, much less prima donna).
> 
> ...




Great write up, has to come from someone with the last of the high compression 650's.LOL


----------



## DB008 (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

STOP

STOP

STOP

This is getting out of hand...


----------



## Julia (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> As usual trawler you seem to have missed the bleeding obvious "runs on the board"
> 
> he Above is 6 years of Labor...the do nothing Coalition couldn't of delivered half of that in twice the time..you would have us believe that the above don't matter much and that its all a bit weak... strange considering that what you want out of a Govt is nothing?
> 
> Tell us trawler why is it so important to you that Govts do nothing? i cant figure out how and why people would be happy with do nothing governments. :dunno: enlighten us?



There are times when the electorate is better served by having governments pull their head in and do less rather than implement dodgy policy which has negative ramifications in so many directions.   Ms Gillard rabbits on about 'getting things done'.
Australia would be better off had she got a bit less 'done', with specific reference to the carbon tax.  It hasn't even started yet and already the economy is looking shaky with business confidence at a quite remarkable low and about a company a day announcing laying off of staff.

Just silly, really, to put up a list of stuff as though all these things have been or will be unmitigated benefits for the country.  Largely they are not.

And this is not to even mention the diabolical shambles that is the government at present.   How can the electorate have any confidence in a government which is so intent on knifing one another in the most filthy and public way?  Do they really imagine when the leadership is (temporarily, probably) decided next week that we will all believe they will suddenly become a happy little troupe of campers, with no memory of the vicious blood letting in which they are presently indulging.

How utterly idiotic of them!  They are handing the Libs an unprecedented amount of potential advertising for the next election.  Just think of all those sound grabs about the psychopathic prime minister etc etc.  The Libs must be barely able to believe their luck.


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> The reason is simple mate,
> 
> People have to work, run businesses to pay for all this crap that the ALP have thought up, having spent Mr.Howard's surplus.
> 
> ...




Succinctly put GG.


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I can't wait untill someone like Bolt wakes up to the fact that the carbon tax compensation payment is a bribe.
I wouldn't be supprised if a proviso for the compensation, is not to blame the tax.
It is just amazing that all job losses announced on t.v, make reference to the fact it is not due to the imminent carbon tax.
Then in the next sentence they say a final decision will be made after July, maybe I'm too_cynical.


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



sptrawler said:


> Well I suppose it may be boring spending less than you earn, So-Cynical.
> But maybe that is why we are not in the same financial position as Greece.LOL
> That is thanks to the position Howard/Costello left the economy in.
> Now after 5 years, it is tax the crap out of everything to back fill the hole, labor have dug.
> ...




Also So_Cynical I suppose to back up my theory, is Julia and Wayne saying we have to get the budget in surplus no matter what.
Even they realise they were F**k wits blowing that much money for no productive increase. China didn't stop buying our raw materials, all we did was give them a lot of money back for plasmas.
Now they are taxing the s#it out of your electricity to pay for their stuff up. and keep the greens onside and their pensions running.LOL,LOL


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



> Heading back home to Brissie. Not exactly the visit I had planned to Washington! A big thank you for all the support. KRudd




The above from KRudd's twitter page.

What an absolute tosser.

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Thaving spent Mr.Howard's surplus.




LOL the do nothing surplus...brilliant do nothing, improve nothing, build nothing.

And don't you mean the Hawke/Keating surplus that came on the back of the Hawke/Keating economic and social reforms? remember?


Financial deregulation
Government-trade union Accord
Superannuation Guarantee
Float the Dollar
Native Title


----------



## sptrawler (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

O.K So_Cynical, I will play your game. 
I am so happy our economy is going well, I want to buy a house because my job is secure and there is low unemployment.
I really just want to check out the new seasons fashions, because I need new clothes.
Our economy is going so well I just want to fill my pants with excitement. It isn't happenig there is no confidence.


----------



## So_Cynical (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Ok so again your having a bet each way...with the below post you criticize them for spending money that didn't need to be spend (ain't hindsight wonderful)



sptrawler said:


> Also So_Cynical I suppose to back up my theory, is *Julia and Wayne saying we have to get the budget in surplus no matter what.
> Even they realise they were F**k wits blowing that much money for no productive increase. China didn't stop buying our raw materials, all we did was give them a lot of money back for plasmas.*
> Now they are taxing the s#it out of your electricity to pay for their stuff up. and keep the greens onside and their pensions running.LOL,LOL




And then below you Acknowledge that the worlds gone to hell in a hand basket.



sptrawler said:


> O.K So_Cynical, I will play your game.
> I am so happy our economy is going well, I want to buy a house because my job is secure and there is low unemployment.
> *I really just want to check out the new seasons fashions, because I need new clothes.
> Our economy is going so well I just want to fill my pants with excitement. It isn't happenig there is no confidence*.




So whats the deal? you want a govt to all ways be right yet be right by not doing anything. :dunno: or perhaps you like whining. :dunno:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> LOL the do nothing surplus...brilliant do nothing, improve nothing, build nothing.
> 
> And don't you mean the Hawke/Keating surplus that came on the back of the Hawke/Keating economic and social reforms? remember?
> 
> ...




Not one mention in there SC of "work", "workers", "business".

Money doesn't grow on trees mate.

All your mob has done is increase the bureaucracy, and the number of people living off the public purse, all these "public" servants in Canberra, running Departments with no workers, just to fiddle the numbers.

Fair Work Australia have taken 3 years to investigate the HSU and Thomson and still can't deliver a verdict. And the poor bloody workers are paying for it.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-02-15/fair-work-finds-dozens-of-union-breaches/3831030

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (23 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

LOL the ASF right can smell the blood in the water  bring on the spill that will make all the difference.

Abbott v Turnbull > lets see if one vote can make all the difference again!


----------



## drsmith (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

http://www.smh.com.au/polls/julia-gillard-v-kevin-rudd-20120223-1tpfz.html#poll

I thought Julia Gillard was more impressive, at least before scratching under the surface.

Why team Gillard keeps promoting a price on carbon dioxide as a reform without convincing the electorate is beyond me.

Both sides of this battle seem to be in a world of their own, devorced from reality.


----------



## sptrawler (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> LOL the do nothing surplus...brilliant do nothing, improve nothing, build nothing.
> 
> And don't you mean the Hawke/Keating surplus that came on the back of the Hawke/Keating economic and social reforms? remember?
> 
> ...




Jeez So_Cynical I am amazed with that post, I thought Hawke/Keating left a $90B deficit.
Financial deregulation was good for some but we went from $1.25 U.S  to $0.85 not everyone was happy.
The Government trade union accord was a classic, real wages went down 18%, labor pulled off a classic.
The superannution guarantee, what a chessnut, Australia was in the $hit because they had no savings. therefore the banks were exposed to overseas borrowing. So instead of payrises the government made employers put money into the banks (as super). Now they lose it rather than you pay it off your mortage.
Float the dollar is the same as deregulation.(don't double dip)
Native title, well that is a classic, no one knows when enough is enough.


----------



## DB008 (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> LOL the do nothing surplus...brilliant do nothing, improve nothing, build nothing.




Hold on...Howard and Co. saved the money for a rainy day. And who came out on top? Mr Swan, who so happened to 'guide' Australia through the *GFC*, with the surplus from the previous Government. Please, lets no forget that.
And he gets the 'World Best Treasurer" award, IMAO! What a joke! Spending money like water through a broken sieve. What is out national debt now?


----------



## BradK (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Kevin's plan is to force an election, which he will fight as ALP Leader.
> 
> It is possible he may have to wait and get the leadership after an election is called or forced with Julia still as PM.
> 
> ...




Now, that would be as unorthodox as Murali's bowling action. Wow


----------



## dutchie (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Bring back Mark Latham!     (all is forgiven)


----------



## moXJO (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> NBN
> Price on Carbon
> 1 Billion spent on Schools
> Super, Banking and insurance reform
> ...




Lot of BS on that list there So_C



So_Cynical said:


> NBN
> 1 Billion spent on Schools




Here is what they have done. All the rest was already there, and liberals saw the GFC coming while Swan just talked up $hit at the time.
I support NBN.
School Funding was wasted.(A lot to do with the big building companies)
What are those bookies odds on labor wining So_cyn seem to remember you liked to quote them


----------



## Logique (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> NBN
> Price on Carbon
> 1 Billion spent on Schools
> Super, Banking and insurance reform
> ...



A list designed to look good on the smoko room noticeboard as we listen the visiting union rep. But it doesn't survive any sort of critical analysis, and has been shot down time and again. 

For starters, in the past two years, ALP-Greens have delivered the two biggest budget deficits in Australian history - totalling $102.5 billion. They've never delivered a budget surplus. Net debt has blown out by more than $2.2 billion since the May budget to $84.6 billion. This financial year, interest payments alone on Labor’s debt will be $5.5 billion, the cost of five world-class hospitals.

The ALP spin about the Coalition govt surplus was that it was 'delivered by the mining boom'. Well the boom doesn't seem to have helped Labor-Greens.


----------



## drsmith (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Kev and Julia are now both engaged, bare knuckle.



> 8.10am: Mr Rudd revisits the night of the leadership coup.
> 
> He says Julia Gillard made an explicit commitment on that night to give him more time; not to challenge his leadership.
> 
> Then ten mintues later, she changed her mind.




http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...rs-leadership-crisis-live-20120224-1treo.html


----------



## drsmith (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

First there was Labor in Power.

Now the ABC have come up with the title and the DVD cover for the sequel.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-02-24/live-blog-labor-at-war/3849716


----------



## Knobby22 (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



drsmith said:


> Kev and Julia are now both engaged, bare knuckle.




If Gillard doesn't land a knockout blow this could go on for months.


----------



## drsmith (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Knobby22 said:


> If Gillard doesn't land a knockout blow this could go on for months.



That's clearly her aim.

Me thinks Kevin Rudd will be weighing up whether she has the numbers to do just that and if so, whether he would be better to duck.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

The mud is really getting hurled now. 

From the ABC,



> 10.12am: @annabelcrabb: "Cripes. Now Nicola Roxon goes on Sky, says in 2010 Mr Rudd told cabinet he wanted to take over the entire health system, with 4 days notice."


----------



## joea (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Hi.
At 10pm last night I would have said Gillard by a fair bit on Monday's ballot.
I now say Rudd by 1 or 2. If he challenges.
I have been wrong before.
I base this on the unknown(now known) facts about the challenge in 2010.
I now believe Gillard was behind the leaks (credited to Rudd), and Gillard was creating the mischief, directed by "the faceless men". Rudd wanted to disassociate  the government he lead, from the faceless men.
I am also basing this on "body language" displayed by Kevin Rudd and his wife in the last 24 hrs.
joea


----------



## Starcraftmazter (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Yeh, I don't really agree with anything on that list except for NBN. Trouble is for me, I know for a fact LNP would do an equally incompetent job, and not give us the NBN. So...


----------



## Logique (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Can't help but admire this young woman. What matter all the poisonous comments, in the face of this sort of commitment. Pic taken - not in 2007, nor in 2011 as the t-shirt implies, but today, in front of Parliament House.

_Source (via SMH): Daniel Flitton @danielflitton Out front of parliament house today pic.twitter.com/tJXtdvm1_
_You'd hardly call it people power - at least, not yet.
"More of my friends will be here later,'' says Katherine Wilson, a confirmed Kevin Rudd fan, in a Kevin11 t-shirt. Standing alone on the grass before the parliament on a bright Canberra morning, she holds a handmade sign. "Come on Ruddy lead your Party"_

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...crisis-live-20120224-1treo.html#ixzz1nFicrLk3


----------



## Knobby22 (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

News limited is keeping their promise to Rudd.

Big spread in today's Herald Sun of ordinary people in a pub and they all want Kevin!!

Actually reading the paper more thoroughly it shows Rudds being such a great guy. 
Surely this blatent falseness won't work on anyone, will it?

Anyone reading the Courier Mail? Is it similar?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Therese has asked me to pop down to "Brissy" Airport in the morning and pick Kevin up in the Arnage.
> 
> I am "Brissy" bound and just past Mt. Larcom.
> 
> ...




I have just picked the Vegemite up, from "Brissy" Airport. I was a bit late and received the usual spleen from Herr Rudd.

The ordinary Volk of Queensland were ecstatic in their welcome of the Great Leader.

Kevin had only two words to say as we left "Brissy" Airport environs.

" F**k Them "

It is so good to have His Excellency back home.

I must zip.

gg


----------



## Glen48 (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

GG I would take the back roads of NSW and stay of the main highway as much as possible, keep the bullet proof windows wound  up and have ear muff's handy in case you stop in truck stop,you can hand them out to customers who are still there  after you arrive and my find every thing suddenly becomes self serve.
 ASF will pass the hat around to cover expenses for both.


----------



## DB008 (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Copy and Paste from a comment from a random in one of the sections on "The Australia" (website).

Sums up how l feel...



> Judy M Posted at 12:17 PM Today
> 
> I am appalled that the "people power" would even consider either Julia or Kevin. Since 2007 neither have delivered on election promises, both have lied and cheated and neither are credible anymore. Those who have come out firing bullets are no better. As for the slimy independents one would hope that if we had a federal election as we should that at least two of them would lose their seats. There really should be a huge shake up in Federal politics and I for one would like to be treated with respect by these politicians who believe it is acceptable to stand in front of a microphone and lie all day to their constituents.




BINGO!


----------



## explod (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Glen48 said:


> GG I would take the back roads of NSW and stay of the main highway as much as possible, keep the bullet proof windows wound  up and have ear muff's handy in case you stop in truck stop,you can hand them out to customers who are still there  after you arrive and my find every thing suddenly becomes self serve.
> ASF will pass the hat around to cover expenses for both.




"dont' you worry about that" GG, they couldunneven throw a stone half way across the road.

Where's wayneL when you need em, 

bullets,,,, gee


----------



## Calliope (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



explod said:


> "dont' you worry about that" GG, they couldunneven throw a stone half way across the road.




I think Glen48 is confusing NSW with his country..the Philippines.


----------



## joea (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



DB008 said:


> Copy and Paste from a comment from a random in one of the sections on "The Australia" (website).
> 
> Sums up how l feel...
> 
> ...




This maybe correct in general.
However the vote on Monday is only about people power  influencing 103 Caucus members to choose between Julia Gillard and Kevin Rudd.
Regardless of who wins, I think you will see a reshuffle to take on Abbott in the next Federal Election.
And that election maybe sooner than most realize.
joea


----------



## Calliope (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

In today's rant Rudd left no doubt that his main strategy is that he is the only one (like St. George) that can slay the dragon, Abbott. He spent more energy in villifying Abbott than on the 'faceless men" or Gillard.

However both Labor sides have now kicked enough home goals that an opposition would have heaps of material at an election to destroy Labor leadership credibility for all time.  As Lenore Taylor says;



> If Rudd's ''people power'' campaign unexpectedly prevailed, the only problem for the Liberals' federal director, Brian Loughnane, would be choosing which clips to use.
> Would he start with Wayne Swan calling Rudd ''dysfunctional'', ''deeply flawed'' and ''erratic'', or go for Julia Gillard openly accusing the leader she served of ''sabotaging'' the 2010 election campaign, lacking the ''discipline'' to stay focused in the tough times, and of leading a government ''paralysed'' by Rudd's ''difficult and chaotic work patterns''? Truly an embarrassment of riches.
> But if Gillard wins, as seems most likely, Loughnane can still roll out Rudd explaining that the Labor Party organisation needed reform so it was ''no longer governed by the faceless men''.





Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...als-mad-men-20120223-1tqt6.html#ixzz1nGlAKOMC


----------



## Julia (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I had to laugh at Rob Oakeshott on Radio National this morning saying he'd 'be prepared to negotiate with the Coalition if they replaced Mr Abbott with Mr Turnbull".  He seemed to quite seriously be suggesting the Coalition would make this change in order to acquire the great esteem and benefit of his possible co-operation.

Clearly he longs for a repeat of his days of maximum focus while he was making up his mind between Abbott and Gillard, prior to the delivery of his 17 minute speech.

The players in the major parties are not the only ones with delusions.


----------



## drsmith (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Some interesting bits from Kevin Rudd's Labor Leadership launch,



> 2.04pm: Kevin Rudd finishes with a scathing attack on Julia Gillard's failures as prime minister, referring specifically to:
> 
> •the pre-election commitment on a carbon tax;
> •her promise of poker machine reform to Andrew Wilkie'
> •the East Timor and Malaysia solutions




He chose his words carefully on the carbon tax, but the meaning is clear.

He also confirmed Julia Gillard and Wayne Swan talked him out of his emissions trading scheme. He also revealed they suggested that the issue be put aside until their was bi-partisan support with Tony abbott (as their was with Malcolm Turnbull as Liberal Leader).

Another comment suggests he would quickly go to the polls in the event that he wins back the Labor leadership on Monday,



> 1.52pm: Now Mr Rudd has distanced himself from the Greens, which might be interesting in the prism of the current parliament. He
> 
> "Labor party doesn't need a Green party to tell it how to protect the environment."




http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...-labor-leadership-turmoil-20120224-1tre6.html


----------



## Calliope (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

I think it would be nice if Rudd and Gillard could agree to do what the people want.

Sun Herald Poll;

Who do you want as Prime Minister?
Julia Gillard
8.01% (2289 votes)
Kevin Rudd
39.38% (11256 votes)
*Neither. I want an election
52.62% (15040 votes*)
Total votes: 28585


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

It was very hot during Kevin's directions to the media today, perhaps contributing to his inability to gain traction. He holds the media in utter contempt, even though they do as he says.

My contacts tell me that the momentum will stay with Gillard over the weekend.

A prominent Media Person plans to dump on Rudd on Sunday, disclosing his behind the scenes " off the record " white-anting of Julia Gillard's government.

gg


----------



## DB008 (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

They'll make a movie out of this one day.....


----------



## Surly (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



DB008 said:


> They'll make a movie out of this one day.....




An Underbelly series?

cheers
Surly


----------



## Calliope (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



DB008 said:


> They'll make a movie out of this one day.....




It already has been. It's called "Night of the Long Knives."

[video]http://www.veoh.com/watch/v1638456By7cWQSD[/video]


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



DB008 said:


> They'll make a movie out of this one day.....




Downfall



gg


----------



## So_Cynical (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



drsmith said:


> Why team Gillard keeps promoting a price on carbon dioxide as a reform without convincing the electorate is beyond me.




You do understand that carbon based fuels are finite...you do understand the ramifications of that in a world with endless growth.

------------------------



DB008 said:


> What is out national debt now?




When compared to the other top 20 economy's our national debt is tiny..according to wiki we don't even make the top 20.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_debt#By_country

Dude its peanuts.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> A prominent Media Person plans to dump on Rudd on Sunday, disclosing his behind the scenes " off the record " white-anting of Julia Gillard's government.
> 
> gg




I have just received confirmation that the outing of KRudd is "on".

It will expose his white-anting of the ALP for the last 8 years.

gg


----------



## moXJO (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> When compared to the other top 20 economy's our national debt is tiny..according to wiki we don't even make the top 20.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_debt#By_country
> 
> Dude its peanuts.



 Yeah well it's the biggest it has ever been, just because everyone else has sent there economy to the $hithole doesn't mean we should do it as well. Going into debt over stupid ideas never ends well.


----------



## joea (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have just received confirmation that the outing of KRudd is "on".
> 
> It will expose his white-anting of the ALP for the last 8 years.
> 
> gg




Well the Labor party have got all barrels loaded, and fired off numerous broadsides.
Why would they be doing that if its a fore gone conclusion.
The Gillard supporters should be leaning back on their chairs with a good chardonnay.
So why are they almost busting "a blood vessel".
After listening to Gillard today I hear she is in demand by numerous companies around the world to "get things done".
joea


----------



## Logique (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

So how many votes on Monday people. I'll lead off with 37. This time.


----------



## joea (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Logique said:


> So how many votes on Monday people. I'll lead off with 37. This time.




Yeah. I think Gillard should get that if she is lucky.!!!
joea::


----------



## Glen48 (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Nine NSM has online poll its Gillard by a nose, so who knows with her nose it could be a handicap event to even it up then again maybe Kevvy is on the nose you know!.


----------



## Calliope (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

It's hard to account for the popularity of this unsavoury, manipulative man. I know Gillard is a liar and a schemer but she has never reached the gutter levels of Rudd. Why  people flock around him when he appears in public is a mystery, when he is such an obvious fraud. 

Most women in the Caucus can't stand him. I don't think he really likes women.

His family have to work hard to try to maintain the image of the devoted family man. It is all a facade.


----------



## sails (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



joea said:


> ...After listening to Gillard today I hear she is in demand by numerous companies around the world to "get things done".
> joea




lol - but would she get done what they require her to get done, or would she go off on her own tangent and do what she wants while thumbing her nose at the company?  That seems to be her style.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Calliope said:


> It's hard to account for the popularity of this unsavoury, manipulative man. I know Gillard is a liar and a schemer but she has never reached the gutter levels of Rudd. Why  people flock around him when he appears in public is a mystery, when he is such an obvious fraud.
> 
> Most women in the Caucus can't stand him. I don't think he really likes women.
> 
> His family have to work hard to try to maintain the image of the devoted family man. It is all a facade.




A very harsh critique of Herr Rudd, the saviour of the ALP Queensland, the ALP, Australia, The UN, Earth, The Universe, The World, Eternity.

gg


----------



## drsmith (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> You do understand that carbon based fuels are finite...you do understand the ramifications of that in a world with endless growth.



What was the message about a carbon tax from Gillard Labor during the 2010 election campaign ?


----------



## drsmith (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Whatever his personal failings, Kevin Rudd is absolutely correct when he says that Labor under Julia Gillard has lost the trust of the electorate



> 1.55pm: A lack of trust is haunting the government, Mr Rudd says, in response to a journalist's question.






> 2.21pm: Some of the notable quotes to come out of this afternoon's press conference:
> 
> On Julia Gillard:
> ‘‘Rightly or wrongly Julia has lost the trust of the Australian people and starting on Monday I want to start restoring that trust."




http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...-labor-leadership-turmoil-20120224-1tre6.html


----------



## sptrawler (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Calliope said:


> It's hard to account for the popularity of this unsavoury, manipulative man. I know Gillard is a liar and a schemer but she has never reached the gutter levels of Rudd. Why  people flock around him when he appears in public is a mystery, when he is such an obvious fraud.
> 
> Most women in the Caucus can't stand him. I don't think he really likes women.
> 
> His family have to work hard to try to maintain the image of the devoted family man. It is all a facade.




For the devoted family man, he seems to spend an awfull lot of time anywhere else than home.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



drsmith said:


> Whatever his personal failings, Kevin Rudd is absolutely correct when he says that Labor under Julia Gillard has lost the trust of the electorate.




I can agree doc, but I can also understand Gillard's frustration with KR. If he came anywhere near Casa Gumnut I would give him a dose of Mortein, and ask questions later.

He is a godbothering nuisance to rational people.

He has, though, an attraction for mr and mrs shoppingtrolley, as PKeating famously described the individuals who make up polling numbers 

gg


----------



## drsmith (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



> 3.30pm: Ms Gillard says big reforms can be politically costly. Says she has the courage and discipline to get big reforms done.
> 
> "I understand the political cost of those reforms. I also understand the benefit."
> 
> ...




http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...-labor-leadership-turmoil-20120224-1tre6.html

If she understands the benefit, she should enlighten the electorate during the election campaign and not do the opposite. 

This will ultimately be her undoing.


----------



## drsmith (24 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> I can agree doc, but I can also understand Gillard's frustration with KR. If he came anywhere near Casa Gumnut I would give him a dose of Mortein, and ask questions later.



I would give them both a dose of Mortein and not bother with any questions.

They've allready been answered.


----------



## sptrawler (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Yes doc, Julia should maybe listen to herself and have a reality check.
"I get things done"
Wether you want them or not, I don't listen, I don't care, I am in charge and you can all get stuffed.
Oh not you Bob, I didn't mean you Bob, sorry Bob, Bob, bob, boob, bboob honest I didn't mean yoooouuu. Pleeease Bob.


----------



## pixel (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Welcome your new Foreign Prime Minister *Kevliar "Non-Stick" Grudd*:


----------



## So_Cynical (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



drsmith said:


> What was the message about a carbon tax from Gillard Labor during the 2010 election campaign ?





Oh how silly of me...its about a politician back flipping, cos that's such a big deal right? 

------------------------

A carbon tax couldn't possibly be about positioning this country for the INEVITABLE transition from Finite fuels to renewable fuels...how dare a politician actually do something about the future, have a little vision and take the appropriate steps.

Because we all want our politicians to do nothing hey.


----------



## drsmith (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> Oh how silly of me...its about a politician back flipping, cos that's such a big deal right?




By that logic, they are all saints in comparison to Julia Gillard.

Again,



drsmith said:


> If she understands the benefit, she should enlighten the electorate during the election campaign and not do the opposite.
> 
> This will ultimately be her undoing.


----------



## Logique (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Voters back Rudd in Newspoll - Sat Feb 25 2012
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=8425382

According to the latest Newspoll published by News Limited on Saturday, voters were asked a series of questions over the past two days as to who, out of Prime Minister Julia Gillard, Opposition leader Tony Abbott or former PM Kevin Rudd would be their preferred leader.

Labor Leader: 53% Rudd, 30% Gillard
Australia's Leader: Rudd 48%, Abbott 40%
PM vs Oppos Leader: Abbott: 43% (+3% since Jan), Gillard 34% (-3% since Jan).


----------



## Calliope (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Logique said:


> Voters back Rudd in Newspoll - Sat Feb 25 2012
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=8425382
> 
> According to the latest Newspoll published by News Limited on Saturday, voters were asked a series of questions over the past two days as to who, out of Prime Minister Julia Gillard, Opposition leader Tony Abbott or former PM Kevin Rudd would be their preferred leader.
> ...




It seems odd that 2/3 of Coalition voters prefer Rudd to Gillard. Is it because they think he would be easier to beat.:shake:




> Mr Rudd's lead over Ms Gillard as preferred prime minister was even bigger - 53 per cent to 30 per cent, a slight narrowing since the last poll between the two last September. Crucially, Mr Rudd has a 17-point lead over Ms Gillard as preferred prime minister among Labor voters *and an almost two-to-one lead among Coalition voters.*


----------



## sptrawler (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Calliope said:


> It seems odd that 2/3 of Coalition voters prefer Rudd to Gillard. Is it because they think he would be easier to beat.:shake:




I think the issue that most reporters are missing is the overwhelming majority want a new election.
The polls reflecting this are approx 80/20, this is what the public percieve as Gillard not listening and talking over them.IMO


----------



## joea (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



sptrawler said:


> I think the issue that most reporters are missing is the overwhelming majority want a new election.
> The polls reflecting this are approx 80/20, this is what the public percieve as Gillard not listening and talking over them.IMO




sp.
I think the reporters are concentrating on one media event at a time. The media are going to have a ball.
The campaign on the weekend, then the ballot, then the reshuffle, then the vote of no confidence by Abbott, then,,,,!!!!! it goes on. It will be a  media Christmas.
Throw in the Independent's trying to gain more for their support. Rob has already started.
Finally a Federal Election.
Gillard does not like the Australian voter because of the polls, so she has said stuff the voter, I just need to work with the MP's to "get things done" my way. I believe her ego and socialist attitude was very much on display in her reply  to Rudd's afternoon media statement on Friday. ( with his Family in the background)
Today"s poll results says it all.
joea


----------



## sails (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> Oh how silly of me...its about a politician back flipping, cos that's such a big deal right? ...




SC - Major policy should be put to the people.  Gillard clearly deceived the people pre-election to get votes with her infamous promise.  It was akin to Howard's never, never GST.

At least Howard had the decency to take his backflip on major policy to the people.  Gillard is a coward to push this through against the will of the majority and shows she knows it would not have been approved by the people.

Shame on her for this massive insult to the Australian people.

IF the problem is as bad as you suggest, then I believe the people would have embraced a workable solution.  I don't believe the problem is anywhere near as bad as alarmist warmists want us to believe and, even if it was, carbon tax is clearly not the best solution.

So, on both counts, I believe Gillard has it badly wrong.


----------



## Logique (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Albanese consulted his electorate, and acted honourably, offering his resignation to the PM (she declined it), good on him for that. More honourable than some other Ministers who shall remain nameless, and deserve to.

_Anthony Albanese declares support for Rudd - Lanai Vasek From: The Australian February 25, 2012 12:09PM http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...support-for-rudd/story-fnccyr6m-1226281304905_

_SENIOR cabinet minister Anthony Albanese has confirmed he will be supporting Kevin Rudd in Monday's leadership ballot...."I make this decision with a heavy heart," Mr Albanese said. "However it this is a judgement call....."_


----------



## Calliope (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



sails said:


> SC - Major policy should be put to the people.  Gillard clearly deceived the people pre-election to get votes with her infamous promise.  It was akin to Howard's never, never GST.
> 
> At least Howard had the decency to take his backflip on major policy to the people.  Gillard is a coward to push this through against the will of the majority and shows she knows it would not have been approved by the people.
> 
> ...




I agree. However I can understand Cynic and Focus and the other usual suspects going off their rockers. They have lost their gloating rights. We are witnessing the destruction of the Labor party. :flush:


----------



## noco (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



sptrawler said:


> I think the issue that most reporters are missing is the overwhelming majority want a new election.
> The polls reflecting this are approx 80/20, this is what the public percieve as Gillard not listening and talking over them.IMO




I hope Gillard wins on Monday as the split in Labor ranks will continue unabated; the hatred  among Labor MPs will ultimately bring on an early election.

Or Perhaps the other senario may be if Rudd loses he may resign from parliament and take Ferguson with him which may also bring on an election. Rudd would love to bring down and humiliate Gillard!!!!


----------



## dutchie (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

good synopsis of Kevin by an insider here:

http://www.thepunch.com.au/articles/the-world-according-to-rudd-an-insiders-guide/

We can see Julia's shortcomings everyday.



The choice on Monday is:  *Will I jump out of the frying pan into the fire?*

Either way they are going to get fatally burnt!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



dutchie said:


> good synopsis of Kevin by an insider here:
> 
> http://www.thepunch.com.au/articles/the-world-according-to-rudd-an-insiders-guide/
> 
> ...






> There is a section on “the culture of blame and fear throughout the government”, claiming that Rudd’s angry treatment of staff and public servants was very calculated.
> 
> “We all knew of advisers being ‘put in the freezer’ for crossing their boss. It was childish to watch - he would refuse to look at them in meetings and simply ignore anything they said until they gave up and quit or made amends.
> 
> “In this way he ensured he got obedience, but at the cost, of course, of getting proper advice.”




Thanks dutchie,

That was pretty much our experience here in Queensland when he headed the Premier's Dept. as a Public Servant. His relationship with Ministers is the stuff of legend.

Rudd is an odd fellow to work with, indeed.

He is much easier to deal with when he is agin you, than on your side. Quite a piece of work all told.

gg


----------



## Calliope (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

The unanswered question is...why is Rudd so popular with the public? I think it was Latham who said that anybody who knew Rudd wouldn't like him. The public only know him as the genial, smiling, affable, glad-handing Rudd.

Most are ignorant of what lies behind the facade. The truth is that it conceals a ruthless, foul-mouthed, scheming, bullying, lying little sod.

Discerning people already knew this, but now his formerly gutless colleagues have decided to spill the beans and expose all his nastiness.

Happy Days


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Calliope said:


> The unanswered question is...why is Rudd so popular with the public? I think it was Latham who said that anybody who knew Rudd wouldn't like him. The public only know him as the genial, smiling, affable, glad-handing Rudd.
> 
> Most are ignorant of what lies behind the facade. The truth is that it conceals a ruthless, foul-mouthed, scheming, bullying, lying little sod.
> 
> ...




That is a rather harsh assessment of Herr Rudd.

In driving him about yesterday not once did he hit me on the head with his pace stick, I have no phlegm on my collar, and the Arnage's doors are still intact.

mr and mrs shoppingtrolley are correct. He is the new messiah.

gg


----------



## Miss Hale (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Uurrghh,   I have just had to listen to both Gillard and Rudd refer to Albanese as 'Albo', Rudd continously, I just about threw up   Yeah, they are all such good mates that they, you know, use nicknames  Is it just me or do both these people come across as incredibly fake?


----------



## notting (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> In driving him about yesterday not once did he hit me on the head with his pace stick, I have no phlegm on my collar, and the Arnage's doors are still intact.




Gosh, didn't realise it had come to that. But I suppose when you think about it, it makes sense - Rudd having to hail cabs at this point.


----------



## Miss Hale (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Calliope said:


> The unanswered question is...why is Rudd so popular with the public? I think it was Latham who said that anybody who knew Rudd wouldn't like him. The public only know him as the genial, smiling, affable, glad-handing Rudd.
> 
> Most are ignorant of what lies behind the facade. The truth is that it conceals a ruthless, foul-mouthed, scheming, bullying, lying little sod.
> 
> ...




I don't think he is actually that popular with the public.  I do think however that a lot of people feel, rightly or wrongly and regardless of what they actually think of him, that Rudd was badly done by when he was knifed by Gillard.  I suspect that if he is successful on Monday it will only be a short time before many people will be wanting to be rid of him as well (how many shakes of the sauce bottle can we take?).  At the moment he is the lesser of two evils.


----------



## dutchie (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Labor should refer the Leadership decision to Fair Work Australia - that would at least postpone this current self inflicted catastrophe (although its probably Tonys' fault) till after the next election!


----------



## bellenuit (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Calliope said:


> The unanswered question is...why is Rudd so popular with the public?




Remember, the poll questions are soliciting "relative popularity" only, so the results may be just an indication of who the public hates least. The results might be quite different if the question was something like: "Which would you prefer: Rudd as PM, Gillard as PM, or a new election?".


----------



## notting (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Rudd hits the campaign trail.


----------



## Julia (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Calliope said:


> It's hard to account for the popularity of this unsavoury, manipulative man. I know Gillard is a liar and a schemer but she has never reached the gutter levels of Rudd. Why  people flock around him when he appears in public is a mystery, when he is such an obvious fraud.
> 
> Most women in the Caucus can't stand him. I don't think he really likes women.
> 
> His family have to work hard to try to maintain the image of the devoted family man. It is all a facade.



+1.



drsmith said:


> Whatever his personal failings, Kevin Rudd is absolutely correct when he says that Labor under Julia Gillard has lost the trust of the electorate



Yes he is, but if the electorate really thinks it can trust Rudd it's hideously deluded.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> He has, though, an attraction for mr and mrs shoppingtrolley, as PKeating famously described the individuals who make up polling numbers
> gg



But why???  He was dreadful when Prime Minister.
The only reason I can think of is that it's less to do with Rudd as an individual, and more to do with the way he was removed from office, i.e. a sympathy vote.

Then add in the current total chaos of the Labor Party and their visceral tearing apart of one another at present, and the total picture perhaps adds up to the hard- done -by Rudd, victim of these dysfunctional people, who should be given another go.




Logique said:


> Voters back Rudd in Newspoll - Sat Feb 25 2012
> According to the latest Newspoll published by News Limited on Saturday, voters were asked a series of questions over the past two days as to who, out of Prime Minister Julia Gillard, Opposition leader Tony Abbott or former PM Kevin Rudd would be their preferred leader.
> 
> Labor Leader: 53% Rudd, 30% Gillard
> ...



The accompanying article did point out that it was a very small sample, 347 from memory.


----------



## notting (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*






You have to admire natural selection


----------



## moXJO (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

If Rudd wins I wonder if the public euphoria will crossover to benefit QLD state labor. If Gillard wins no doubt Qld labor will be decimated.


----------



## Miss Hale (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



drsmith said:


> Whatever his personal failings, Kevin Rudd is absolutely correct when he says that Labor under Julia Gillard has lost the trust of the electorate




This is true, but it's more or less the same reason they got rid of Rudd in the first place! (The government had lost it's way etc.).  At least Gillard has the exuse that she has had to accomodate Greens and Independents under a minority government.  I have to agree with Abbott, it's not the leader it's the policies.  Having said that I don't envy either Gillard or Rudd trying to govern under the current circumstances (minority government).  The best solution would be an election to achieve a clear majority one way or another.


----------



## notting (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Missing links


----------



## lindsayf (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Miss Hale said:


> I don't think he is actually that popular with the public.  I do think however that a lot of people feel, rightly or wrongly and regardless of what they actually think of him, that Rudd was badly done by when he was knifed by Gillard.  I suspect that if he is successful on Monday it will only be a short time before many people will be wanting to be rid of him as well (how many shakes of the sauce bottle can we take?).  At the moment he is the lesser of two evils.




I was listening to a radio interview on RN yesterday and it helped me to understand Rudd's popularity.  Leaders can be placed on a spectrum with transactional(get things done administrator focus) at one end and transformational( offers a new vision, charisma) at the other.  Transactional leaders like Howard and Gillard dont offer much in the way of national pride.  Transformational leaders like Hawke are embraced and national pride grows.  After Howard the populace were by and large screaming out for someone to help them feel glad to be Australian.  Rudd seemed to offer that.  It is very hard to feel proud about our leadership when you see Julia's public performances - she treats the public with distain by using short repetetive grabs, she is robotic and inarticulate.  But it may be that she is an excellent transactional leader.  

Rudd will always beat her in a public opinion poll because he seems to offer the possibility of pride in our leader again - the echos of Kevin 07 havent died and he is also seen as wrongly dethroned.  It may be that he is a crap transactional leader.


----------



## drsmith (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Julia said:


> Yes he is, but if the electorate really thinks it can trust Rudd it's hideously deluded.



Ulikely as it seems, I hope Kevin Rudd does her. 

Actually, I hope anything does her.

That to me is the best prospect of an early election.


----------



## tinhat (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



drsmith said:


> Ulikely as it seems, I hope Kevin Rudd does her.
> 
> Actually, I hope anything does her.
> 
> That to me is the best prospect of an early election.




I'm down to the dregs of a lovely bottle of Tahbilk red and at this point in the evening I reckon I could do Julia too (one good red deserves another right?).


----------



## sptrawler (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



drsmith said:


> Ulikely as it seems, I hope Kevin Rudd does her.
> 
> Actually, I hope anything does her.
> 
> That to me is the best prospect of an early election.




That is absolutely correct.

Don't think it will happen, but we can dream.
No matter what happens the opinion polls are crying out for a general election.
Therefore no matter what happens and whoever 'wins'. They will be under pressure to go to an election.
What do they say in the classics "the end is nigh"
Or something to that effect.LOL


----------



## Julia (25 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Well, I don't want to see Rudd do Gillard.  He is even more duplicitous and self serving than she is, if that's possible.

And he would be harder for Tony Abbott to beat, such is his inexplicable popularity, apparently, with the public.


----------



## drsmith (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



tinhat said:


> I'm down to the dregs of a lovely bottle of Tahbilk red and at this point in the evening I reckon I could do Julia too (one good red deserves another right?).



I'm trying to imagine the hangover potential. 

You might be better with something less toxic.



Julia said:


> Well, I don't want to see Rudd do Gillard.  He is even more duplicitous and self serving than she is, if that's possible.
> 
> And he would be harder for Tony Abbott to beat, such is his inexplicable popularity, apparently, with the public.



If Labor are foolish enough to re-elect Rudd as leader, they will be in a bigger mess than they are now.

After dumping on Rudd during the past week, can you imagine those senior ministers happily swallowing their own bile ?


----------



## notting (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Did you see what this idiot laid on the health minister, that they just fessed up to!!
I felt it was insane when they announced the 43 billion dollar broadband.  
It was as madly unconceived with no business plan, just fly by night unrestrained power drunk policy for some impatience with Telecommunications.
43 billion dollars!!!
Over the net fricken diagnosis and some improvement in educating desert people, oh and some benefits that we can't conceive of but they will manifest!!!
We can't be this stupid.
Julia’s a saint compared to this sandshoe.
She believed what she said about the bloody carbon tax at the time she said it.
She had to reverse on it to get power at the behest of her party.
No matter what happens this is not going to bring on a quicker election.
The only thing that will do that is an improvement in their polling - unlikely.


----------



## dutchie (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Its official - Rudd is mad

http://www.sunshinecoastdaily.com.au/story/2012/02/24/rudd-unfit-to-be-pm-ex-advisor-john-mendoza/


http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/breaking/13008160/rudd-removed-from-top-job-for-own-wellbeing/


----------



## Calliope (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Yes, the back stabbing argument has been demolished. *He had to be removed because he is crazy.* Gillard will be vindicated one day



> "The Australian public is now starting to understand that he (Mr Rudd) wasn't knifed in the back, in fact he was removed for his own wellbeing and the Government of the country had to function," Professor Mendoza said.


----------



## Logique (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

So by all reports Rudd as PM was, allegedly, some sort of unhinged tyrant. Yet tomorrow's poll may be a pyrric victory for Gillard. 

Rudd lifted the sheet of corrugated iron covering the ALP, and we saw what ran out. He has the moral victory. The ALP has taken a huge hit from all this.

If he was so difficult to work with, why didn't any of them resign at the time, instead of parroting  support, while years later trying to change their stories. Case in point a former Rudd Minister on the Insiders this morning.

And btw, could we have John Mendoza provide us with a mental health profile of Julia Gillard, Rob Oakeschott, Tony Windsor, Stephen Conroy...


----------



## Calliope (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Logique said:


> So by all reports Rudd as PM was, allegedly, some sort of unhinged tyrant. Yet tomorrow's poll may be a pyrric victory for Gillard.
> 
> Rudd lifted the sheet of corrugated iron covering the ALP, and we saw what ran out. He has the moral victory. The ALP has taken a huge hit from all this.
> 
> If he was so difficult to work with, why didn't any of them resign at the time, instead of parroting  support, while years later trying to change their stories. Case in point a former Rudd Minister on the Insiders this morning.




Yes, if they all knew he was such a nasty piece of work, Gillard's major error was to keep him on as Foreign Minister, a job where he could run amok, in an ideal base for white-anting the government.


----------



## dutchie (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

Gillard should win tomorrow 81 -22.

One of the questions that should be asked is that if these 81 or so members (including Juliar) are so vitriolic that Kevin was so bad/mad why on earth would you put him in the high position of Minister for Foreign Affairs.

So Julia thought it was good for the country to put a madman in a position where he would represent the people of Australia to the rest of the world, was in a position to hand out large sums of our money to further his own nest and waste our money big noting himself. Or was she just making sure she stayed in power at the expense of this country?

I hope that lady at the shopping mall is right - " I (we) am (are) not stupid!!!"


----------



## Calliope (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

So Rudd said Gillard is a "childless, atheist ex-communist." This apparently upset Kate Ellis. I thought everyone knew this.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



dutchie said:


> Gillard should win tomorrow 81 -22.
> 
> One of the questions that should be asked is that if these 81 or so members (including Juliar) are so vitriolic that Kevin was so bad/mad why on earth would you put him in the high position of Minister for Foreign Affairs.
> 
> So Julia thought it was good for the country to put a madman in a position where he would represent the people of Australia to the rest of the world, was in a position to hand out large sums of our money to further his own nest and waste our money big noting himself. Or was she just making sure she stayed in power at the expense of this country?




^^^Good point

------------------

So clearly KRudd is not a madman, its just that as a control freak he pissed a few people off in cabinet, keeping in mind all politicians have large egos (comes with the job) - the surprising thing for me is that the factional disease of NSW Labor seems to have spread to Federal Labor.

For Labor Kevin is clearly more popular in the electorate and for the Libs Turnbull would pull more votes in a federal election as leader than Tony would...and yet their party's don't want them...maybe NSW originally caught the "how not to win elections" disease from the Federal Coalition in the first place. :dunno:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



dutchie said:


> Gillard should win tomorrow 81 -22.
> 
> One of the questions that should be asked is that if these 81 or so members (including Juliar) are so vitriolic that Kevin was so bad/mad why on earth would you put him in the high position of Minister for Foreign Affairs.
> 
> ...






So_Cynical said:


> ^^^Good point
> 
> ------------------
> 
> ...




Just run that past me again SC.

I fail to see how you can come to those conclusions from dutchie's post.

gg


----------



## dutchie (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



So_Cynical said:


> ^^^Good point
> 
> ------------------
> 
> ...






So clearly Rudd *is* mad.

So clearly Julia has no common sense or intelligence and is way over her head as Prime Minister


----------



## StumpyPhantom (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*

This is a Labour tragedy of their own making.  My prediction is that Rudd will lose tomorrow with about a third of the votes.  Then when Julia and the rest of her cohorts realise that the polls aren't improving, there will be another ballot and Rudd will go up against a 3rd member and win narrowly.  Julia's incredible self-belief and denial that her lack of trustworthiness for knfing a sitting PM and breaching the carbon tax promise is the root of her problems is something she will maintain to her last day.  It's cringe-worthy.  She deserved a better run as the 1st female PM, but she needed to be patient and either let KR lose the 2010 election or take over as PM after if the problems were still festering.  This is where ego denies one the benefit of a longer-term perspective.


----------



## notting (26 February 2012)

According to the News Papers he was mobbed in QLD!!


----------



## Macquack (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



StumpyPhantom said:


> This is a Labour tragedy of their own making.  My prediction is that Rudd will lose tomorrow with about a third of the votes.  Then when Julia and the rest of her cohorts realise that the polls aren't improving, there will be another ballot and Rudd will go up against a 3rd member and win narrowly.  Julia's incredible self-belief and denial that her lack of trustworthiness for knfing a sitting PM and breaching the carbon tax promise is the root of her problems is something she will maintain to her last day.  It's cringe-worthy.  She deserved a better run as the 1st female PM, but she needed to be patient and either let KR lose the 2010 election or take over as PM after if the problems were still festering.  This is where ego denies one the benefit of a longer-term perspective.




A refreshingly fair and reasonable analysis unlike the usual biased tabloid style bull**** posts.


----------



## notting (26 February 2012)

*Re: Gillard - Rudd      The End - Game*



Macquack said:


> A refreshingly fair and reasonable analysis unlike the usual biased tabloid style bull**** posts.




Wow! way outside the box man.


> her lack of trustworthiness for knfing a sitting PM and breaching the carbon tax promise is the root of her problems is




It's not like the above was every written in the Murdoch Press:


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 February 2012)

notting said:


> According to the News Papers he was mobbed in QLD!!
> View attachment 46219




Post of the Year mate, Post of the Year.

gg


----------



## Gringotts Bank (26 February 2012)

I think what we need is a nominal head of government, a figurehead if you will.

Kermit the frog.  A likable character, I enjoyed his commentary during the Aus Open tennis and I see he is now back making movies.  Generally a good guy.  Who will second the motion?


----------



## Julia (26 February 2012)

Logique said:


> So by all reports Rudd as PM was, allegedly, some sort of unhinged tyrant.
> 
> If he was so difficult to work with, why didn't any of them resign at the time, instead of parroting  support, while years later trying to change their stories. Case in point a former Rudd Minister on the Insiders this morning.






Calliope said:


> Yes, if they all knew he was such a nasty piece of work, Gillard's major error was to keep him on as Foreign Minister, a job where he could run amok, in an ideal base for white-anting the government.



Yes, none of them can answer this.  Neither have any of them been able to explain why they did not, as a group or as individuals, just front up to Rudd and make it clear his behaviour was unacceptable.

I suppose it's possible that Rudd's monomaniacal self belief was so unshakeable he would simply refuse to have the discussion.  Much has been said about how he 'froze people out' if they failed to agree with him.

I recall John Mendoza's comments at the time of his resignation.  He then intimated much of what he has now publicly said about Mr Rudd.

Anyone who for even a millisecond imagines Rudd will have changed and all would be sweet if he were re-elected Prime Minister must be living in a different universe.


----------



## IFocus (26 February 2012)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I think what we need is a nominal head of government, a figurehead if you will.
> 
> Kermit the frog.  A likable character, I enjoyed his commentary during the Aus Open tennis and I see he is now back making movies.  Generally a good guy.  Who will second the motion?





LOL plenty of Kermit's in the LNP


----------



## Calliope (26 February 2012)

According to Therese there is a kindly side to Kevin that only she and the coppers know about.:shake: I think Bruce Hawker is advising her too.



> Ms Rein said accounts of Mr Rudd's rudeness and bad treatment of staff were not the Kevin she knew and she revealed his private acts of kindness as PM.
> 
> "Some of which I found out from the coppers. He would go to homeless shelter and sit down with the blokes. I know that kindness is a fundamental part of Kevin," she said.




http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...is-a-changed-man/story-fn7x8me2-1226281539118


----------



## Logique (26 February 2012)

Three winners really, the Coalition, the unions, and Bill Shorten, who has fast-tracked his path to leadership nicely. 

Imagine if he'd had to wait out two or more terms of Rudd, and after that a more experienced Gillard as the heir apparent. Now he could be there within 18 months or less. Retaining the unions iron grip.


----------



## Glen48 (26 February 2012)

Is Pauline Hanson un-employed and looking for a Job?


----------



## Knobby22 (26 February 2012)

Logique said:


> Three winners really, the Coalition, the unions, and Bill Shorten, who has fast-tracked his path to leadership nicely.
> 
> Imagine if he'd had to wait out two or more terms of Rudd, and after that a more experienced Gillard as the heir apparent. Now he could be there within 18 months or less. Retaining the unions iron grip.




I don't think Bill Shorten would consider it a win being opposition leader with only the rump of Labor left and at least 10 years to wait to get back in unless Abbott governs very badly.


----------



## Calliope (26 February 2012)

My prediction is that after Julia wins tomorrow they will kiss and make up and Rudd will pledge his support to fight the great Satan, Tony Abbott.

Their little honeymoon won't last. They both have too much baggage, both having been caught with their pants down.


----------



## Starcraftmazter (26 February 2012)

If Abbot was not so incompetent, I would fear for my fibre-optic cables.

That being said, between now and the next election I predict the Australian economy to get a whole lot worse - not good for the incumbent government....

...of course that would mean interest rates would drop and the slave hordes would pay less interest on their mortgages - very good for the incumbent government.


----------



## Miss Hale (26 February 2012)

Calliope said:


> According to Therese there is a kindly side to Kevin that only she and the coppers know about.:shake: I think Bruce Hawker is advising her too.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...is-a-changed-man/story-fn7x8me2-1226281539118





Not to detract from good works done by those who help the homeless and other worthy causes but I put more stead on how one treats those one has to work with on a daily basis.  It _is_ kind to help those who are more disadvantaged than you but it takes more effort to be respectful to those who you have to work closely with and who you might disagree with or who might aggravate you on a regular basis. I think highly of those who can control themselves in such situations and treat their fellow human beings with kindess and respect in such circumstances.  In other words it's easier to be kind to total strangers than to someone close to you that might aggravate you. From all accounts Rudd doesn't have these qualities so the fact that he visits the homeless doesn't score many points for me I'm afraid.  

I think Gillard will win fairly comfortably tomorrow.  The argument that Rudd has more chance of leading Labor to a win at the next election is a furphy IMO. He might be more popular than Gillard right now but I think if she has, for example, a 1% chance of winning the next election Rudd has 2%, in other words Buckleys and none.  Will the majority of the party room vote for someone they can't work with because he has such a slight chance of improving their chances of winning? I think not.

I think it's telling that no one else such as Shorten has thrown their hat into the ring, clearly in their heart of hearts most Labor MPs think they have little chance of winning the next election no matter who leads them regardless of what they are saying publicly.  Really surprised that Rudd has even challenged but I suppose it must be because he has an ego the size of Mt Everest.


----------



## Knobby22 (26 February 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> Really surprised that Rudd has even challenged but I suppuse it must be because he has an ego the size of Mt Everest.




:iagree:
Julia has managed to keep the alliance with the greens and independants going despite all the friction. Can anyone imagine Rudd being able to do the same? I can't.


----------



## Julia (26 February 2012)

Miss Hale, great post.   Agree completely.


Knobby22 said:


> :iagree:
> Julia has managed to keep the alliance with the greens and independants going despite all the friction. Can anyone imagine Rudd being able to do the same? I can't.



 I can't either.  Therefore it would be a wonderful idea.  Then we might have a general election.


----------



## noco (26 February 2012)

If these photos paint a thousand words, one would be the stress Julia is going through ATM. One can't help but think this ordeal is taking a heavy toll on her health even though she tries to show a brave face. 



http://blogs.news.com.au/couriermai.../comments/still_we_ask_who_is_the_real_julia/


----------



## Miss Hale (26 February 2012)

noco said:


> If these photos paint a thousand words, one would be the stress Julia is going through ATM. One can't help but think this ordeal is taking a heavy toll on her health even though she tries to show a brave face.
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.news.com.au/couriermai.../comments/still_we_ask_who_is_the_real_julia/




I've been struck by how much the press has been focussing on Rudd's popularity vis a vis Gillard's lack of popularity but there was some footage of Gillard at (I think) a party gathering where she received a warm welcome and seemed delighted with the reaction, smiling and laughing in appreciation (she actually looked quite natural and genuine for once).  I made me realise how skewed the press coverage can be. This is after all an internal party matter and the fact that she was welcomed warmly by party members is more telling to me than Rudd being surrounded by throngs of teenagers at a shopping centre. I wonder if we are seeing more photos of a stressed Gillard and a smiling Rudd to make the contest seem more even than it is?


----------



## bellenuit (27 February 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> I've been struck by how much the press has been focussing on Rudd's popularity vis a vis Gillard's lack of popularity but there was some footage of Gillard at (I think) a party gathering where she received a warm welcome and seemed delighted with the reaction, smiling and laughing in appreciation (she actually looked quite natural and genuine for once).  I made me realise how skewed the press coverage can be. This is after all an internal party matter and the fact that she was welcomed warmly by party members is more telling to me than Rudd being surrounded by throngs of teenagers at a shopping centre. I wonder if we are seeing more photos of a stressed Gillard and a smiling Rudd to make the contest seem more even than it is?




If you are referring to the party gathering where most were dressed in red t-shirts, that was a staged gathering. Sky News was in the room prior to Gillard's arrival and showed the crowd been coached on how to react when Gillard entered. It was a staged event and most of the crowd were simply cheerleaders.


----------



## iRod (27 February 2012)

bellenuit said:


> If you are referring to the party gathering where most were dressed in red t-shirts, that was a staged gathering. Sky News was in the room prior to Gillard's arrival and showed the crowd been coached on how to react when Gillard entered. It was a staged event and most of the crowd were simply cheerleaders.




Reminds me off the day I saw on tv  (a week or so ago - the day of KR's resignation? not sure exactly) when Gillard had a press confernence in a the bookshop - JG's PR people were seen beforehand, removing any books from view that had a negative tittle! unbelievable !.... I can't remeber the tittles... but I'm sure any with a picture or tittle of 'a knife' were the first to go! They had 'armfulls' of books!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 February 2012)

On the "Beltway" with Kevvie, on the way to Parliament in the Arnage.

Wish us luck.

gg


----------



## drsmith (27 February 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> On the "Beltway" with Kevvie, on the way to Parliament in the Arnage.



Labor's tearing itself apart and yet it's primary support has risen to 35% ??

http://resources.news.com.au/files/2012/02/27/1226282/158282-120227-newspoll.pdf

Interestingly though, Gillard's performance has crashed to 26%.

A relief rally in Labor's primary vote in the hope of change at the top ?


----------



## Logique (27 February 2012)

Gillard - 71
Rudd - 31

Not a complete rout, little will change internally.


----------



## notting (27 February 2012)

drsmith said:


> A relief rally in Labor's primary vote in the hope of change at the top ?



Hardly.
People are starting to understand why he was removed!
Not because an over ambitious knife weilding 'woman' ate the liver of a great leader, as the Murdoch press have done so well in convincing all the half witts is the case, in order swing things to the liberals, but because he was actually a power drunk dweeb destroying is own party and the country!


----------



## Miss Hale (27 February 2012)

Logique said:


> Gillard - 71
> Rudd - 31
> 
> Not a complete rout, little will change internally.




No surprises there then.  Just remains to be seen if Rudd will go to the back bench and remain there quietly


----------



## Julia (27 February 2012)

Courier Mail has it as 73  29


----------



## Calliope (27 February 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> No surprises there then.  Just remains to be seen if Rudd will go to the back bench and remain there quietly




I watched ABC 24's coverage of this morning's procedures. It was long and boring. There was nothing new to add. It was brightened only by the presence of Annabell Crabb. She brings a touch of class to the ABC..


----------



## Glen48 (27 February 2012)

IF Rudd gets a hammering it has to show what his fellow members think of him and gives the voting public an insight to how well thought of the person is.

GG will Rudd be at your place for dinner Friday night for celebratory drinkies?
 Having GG written the gold personalised  plates on the Roller will get you there in no time..


----------



## Miss Hale (27 February 2012)

Calliope said:


> I watched ABC 24's coverage of this morning's procedures. It was long and boring. There was nothing new to add. It was brightened only by the presence of Annabell Crabb. She brings a touch of class to the ABC..




She is wearing an absolutely gorgeous dress today!  (Albeit maybe a bit dressy for a discussion panel)

Rudd stirring up trouble already, saying he will support Gillard against any possible third candidate in the future  .


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 February 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> On the "Beltway" with Kevvie, on the way to Parliament in the Arnage.
> 
> Wish us luck.
> 
> gg




Just an update, after dropping Kevvie off at the caucus meeting I was reminded of Shakespeare. He was  “The whining schoolboy, with his satchel
                                And shining morning face, creeping like snail
                                Unwillingly to school.”
Even I felt for him.

While they were all in caucus and the press concentrated outside like drunks at a wake that has run out of grog, i wandered about Parliament and was delivered some interesting stories on our parliamentarians, all of which would be libellous to relate. 



Glen48 said:


> IF Rudd gets a hammering it has to show what his fellow members think of him and gives the voting public an insight to how well thought of the person is.
> 
> GG will Rudd be at your place for dinner Friday night for celebratory drinkies?
> Having GG written the gold personalised  plates on the Roller will get you there in no time..




Come Friday Kevvie Rudd will be at Casa Gumnut for a Thai takeaway and some VB. He has earned my respect and it's the least I can do. He is a gentleman and I will fight anyone who says otherwise. I will send Arbib out on my bicycle to get the Thai. 

They are all good mates again and the unpleasantness is forgotten. As Kevvie said today movingly, "Sticks and stones will break my bones but factions will never hurt me." I have planned some Hoy for the night and expect Kevvie and Therese to dance the Pride of Erin.

gg


----------



## notting (27 February 2012)

Apparently the producers of the Big Bang Theory have swooped in at this opportune moment and offered Rudd a staring part on the show.

It’s rumoured that Rudd will not be given a script, he will simply be directed to hang around and be himself - join in whenever the inspiration takes him.

Rudd has thanked the producers of the show, along with the rest of the world, with a gleeful speech and a beaming Therese by his side.  He stated that he is currently consulting the voices in his head and will make an announcement from the Lincoln memorial centre shortly as to his plans.  

His daughter is encouraging her fellow twits to order multiple 100” TVs and has begun writing a new book titled the “The Great Successor.”


----------



## captain black (27 February 2012)

notting said:


> It’s rumoured that Rudd will not be given a script, he will simply be directed to hang around and be himself - join in whenever the inspiration takes him.




" I'm not a psychopath.... my mother had me tested..."


----------



## Logique (27 February 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> No surprises there then.  Just remains to be seen if Rudd will go to the back bench and remain there quietly



Hi Miss Hale. Kevin has ensured that his every action will receive maximum press coverage.

So unkind some of the commentary today. Choice between a pyschopath and a sociopath.. Alert and bright-eyed both of them!


----------



## drsmith (27 February 2012)

notting said:


> Hardly.
> People are starting to understand why he was removed!
> Not because an over ambitious knife weilding 'woman' ate the liver of a great leader, as the Murdoch press have done so well in convincing all the half witts is the case, in order swing things to the liberals, but because he was actually a power drunk dweeb destroying is own party and the country!



The personal polling of Kevin Rudd and Julia Gillard over the weekend didn't reflect that.


----------



## Glen48 (27 February 2012)

GG
 Don't take it to heart your man lost you did every thing humanly possible to save the nation from QE 3, CFC, GW, WD40 and deserve a DSO.
My hat comes of to you for your statesman like manner and the chance you had to exploit the situation  and get a book/movie offering after Mad Max we could have had Krazy Kev but you resisted the strong desire.
 Gillard won by a long nose which is some thing in her Genetic makeup or makeup department supplied.
Enjoy you meal and swap a few war stories I would like to be a fly on the wall.

Maybe you should hide any sharp objects  and leave Kevvie being the only thing sharp.

 Australia will be poorer now we would have the FHOB being increased to high thirties, we are insulated from insulation for ever, school will in a bad state that's every state I might add  and we can still watch Lady GAGA at 100GB a second at the Birdsville races on our I phones
 By the way does your roller have a fox tail on the aerial?


----------



## drsmith (27 February 2012)

Glen48 said:


> I might add  and we can still watch Lady GAGA at 100GB a second at the Birdsville races on our I phones



How far away is the 1080p I phone ?


----------



## Julia (27 February 2012)

Logique said:


> Hi Miss Hale. Kevin has ensured that his every action will receive maximum press coverage.



This is actually a really relevant point.   If the media were now to ignore him (they won't of course) he would fade out.  But they are so wedded to creating controversy that they will constantly seek him out and ask him for his views about everything, thus cementing the notion in the minds of the electorate that he still really matters.
I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## notting (27 February 2012)

Glen48 said:


> I might add  and we can still watch Lady GAGA at 100GB a second at the Birdsville races on our I phones



This is Kevin Rudd here,  I am at Nottings house and have just disposed of him. 

I would like to remind all Austalians that whatching Lady Gaga on the internet was not what inspired me to come up with the superdooper high speed broadband network.  I was actually alone in my room and was finding it very frustrating waiting for an email from my mother who art in heaven.  That's the simple unflatable truth of it.
In a fit of, well, quite frankly, rage, I snatched Stephen out of his speach therapy lessons and called a press converence to announce the 43 billion dollar superdooper woopie doopie hells bells captian saucebottles giant leap forwad internetfaceoff.  It had nothing to do with Lady Gaga or the like.  I love my wife dearly and she pays me to do that.  
Now, if you will excuse me I have some important things to think about myself.


----------



## Glen48 (27 February 2012)

Glad to have you here and welcome  Kevvie to ASF and hope you will give us the chance to clear a few things up.
It was  reported on the BBC your driver told reporters you are so narrow minded you can look through a key hole with both eyes he also stated you need to borrow 50 C to make a phone call to one of your mates he offered to give you $1 so you could ring both.
Now are you running for the Raving Loonie Party in UK or not  or are you taking over from that other great Australasian Bakka Burke in the ambassadorial role at Holy  See Embassy after the warm reception you received on the 29 Sept..
It has been mentioned the crowd you spoke to were newly arrived boat people which may explain the cheering and waving 

I appreciate the work you created for us undertakers when you introduced the insulation policy, good luck to both of you and we all hope your time over seas is a long one..
Please come back for the AFL grand final and kick a few balls.


----------



## noco (28 February 2012)

Gillard, Swan, Conroy and Roxon all threw BRICK BATS  at K.Rudd last week.

ACOLADES AND PRAISE this week.

What a mob of HYPOCRITES.


----------



## notting (28 February 2012)

noco said:


> ACOLADES AND PRAISE this week.



 Yes they are now trying to pacify him with praise, take the steam out of his resentment. That way he may hot hatch another kamakazi attack.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 February 2012)

notting said:


> Yes they are now trying to pacify him with praise, take the steam out of his resentment. That way he may hot hatch another kamakazi attack.




I agree, and kamakazi is precisely the right word.


----------



## joea (28 February 2012)

Hi.
It was interesting to watch the arrivals prior to the ballot.
Gillard with the front line troops.
Rudd with "Dad's Army".
joea


----------



## noco (28 February 2012)

notting said:


> Yes they are now trying to pacify him with praise, take the steam out of his resentment. That way he may hot hatch another kamakazi attack.




If K.Rudd was such a bad minister last week and such a good minister this week, why hasn't Gillard invited him back into her cabinet.

Maybe she is terrified of more adverse leaks from K.Rudd.

But what about the other cabinet ministers who voted against her?

She will not be able to blame K.Rudd if there are more leaks!!!!!!!!


----------



## moXJO (28 February 2012)

Now Rudd is out of the running for the UN job and he is on the backbench. How will his ego cope without being in the spotlight


----------



## Logique (29 February 2012)

joea said:


> Hi.
> It was interesting to watch the arrivals prior to the ballot. Gillard with the front line troops. Rudd with "Dad's Army".
> joea



I think the more significant portrayal is safe seats vs marginals. The marginals now know the kitchen cabinet considers them expendable. 

'..Not a moment to lose..' says the PM. The unspoken intent: middle class Australia, they're coming after you. Cementing in as much green and socialist policy is the thing. The Greens controlled Senate is the rearguard to lock it all in.

More leadership turmoil to come. I would keep an eye on Bill Shorten over the next 18 months.

As for the Coalition leadership, Tony Abbott as a white male Christian heterosexual with children, quite naturally ought to be considered suspect, and besides, he goes around being the cause of everything. Unbelievably, he is known to wear speedos, and swim at the beach and participate in a volunteer bushfire brigade!

Quite right, Australia must be saved from having such a person as leader.


----------



## Miss Hale (29 February 2012)

Logique said:


> I think the more significant portrayal is safe seats vs marginals. The marginals now know the kitchen cabinet considers them expendable.
> 
> '..Not a moment to lose..' says the PM. The unspoken intent: middle class Australia, they're coming after you. Cementing in as much green and socialist policy is the thing. The Greens controlled Senate is the rearguard to lock it all in.
> 
> ...




You forgot that he spends a couple of weeks each year working voluntarily in remote Aboriginal communities and has done for many years.  Hmm, yep, definitely got to keep him from becoming PM


----------



## Calliope (29 February 2012)

GG.

To continue your chess analogy, I think you were premature, in your use of "End-Game" in your thread title. I think Kevin has been playing the *opening game* ever since he was ambushed.There are many different variants of the *opening game*.  "These vary widely in character from *quiet positional play *to wild *tactical play*. In addition to referring to specific move sequences, the *opening *is the first phase of a chess game, the other phases being the *middlegame* and the *endgame*."(Wiki.)

I think we are now watching the *middlegame *and the *endgame* is further down the track.

 You may not agree with me, but if you do, you may wish to reconsider your title.


----------



## IFocus (29 February 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> You forgot that he spends a couple of weeks each year working voluntarily in remote Aboriginal communities and has done for many years.  Hmm, yep, definitely got to keep him from becoming PM




So what has changed for Aboriginals as a result other than Tony photo opportunities?


----------



## sptrawler (29 February 2012)

IFocus said:


> So what has changed for Aboriginals as a result other than Tony photo opportunities?




Oh they are heaps better off now, Kev said "sorry". That was a big photo opportunity and the government has kicked on and realy improved things for them.
Maybe Tony could take one of the labor members with him on the next trip.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 February 2012)

Calliope said:


> GG.
> 
> To continue your chess analogy, I think you were premature, in your use of "End-Game" in your thread title. I think Kevin has been playing the *opening game* ever since he was ambushed.There are many different variants of the *opening game*.  "These vary widely in character from *quiet positional play *to wild *tactical play*. In addition to referring to specific move sequences, the *opening *is the first phase of a chess game, the other phases being the *middlegame* and the *endgame*."(Wiki.)
> 
> ...




It is the endgame.

Rudd to win in 3 more moves.

gg


----------



## Julia (29 February 2012)

IFocus said:


> So what has changed for Aboriginals as a result other than Tony photo opportunities?



Perhaps there has been a building of trust between the aboriginal people he took the time and trouble to sit down with.  That is a pretty decent first step, isn't it?
It's a damn sight more than the Labor government has done.

You can put Rudd's mealy mouthed Apology into the now huge file that is labelled "Stuff that sounds good but means absolutely nothing:  good for short term political advantage."

The much heralded Apology has made zero difference to the lives of aboriginal people.


----------



## drsmith (29 February 2012)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Rudd to win in 3 more moves.



He's going to need to make a pawn a queen somewhere.


----------



## StumpyPhantom (28 March 2012)

I'm not sure Rudd's into it anymore.

So many of the Caucus hate him that even if Gillard were to voluntarily stand aside, Rudd would be governing with a C-team (plus Kim and Bob Carr, Albanese, Bowen) with the rest of them on strike.

Better to follow the Bligh lead and abandon ship and leave the Titanic Labor to its own devices.  In order to make the election a referndum on the carbon tax, you have to go soon, Kevin.

That would be honorable, given the way Crean, Swan etc have spat at you.  Just go - no one could blame you for not wanting to be the only Federal member in Qld at the next election.

That would be lonely enough, but to have to catch the same plane to Canberra as Bob Katter would be unbearable!


----------



## Miss Hale (28 March 2012)

IFocus said:


> So what has changed for Aboriginals as a result other than Tony photo opportunities?




As I said, he has been doing this for years, long before the press decided to mention it so it's not a photo opportunity.  I use this as an example of why he is not the ogre people make him out to be. Sadly not much has changed for Aboriginals but that is hardly the fault of Abbott.  I believe he is doing what he can on a personal level, elect him for PM and see what he can do on a policy level


----------



## StumpyPhantom (13 April 2012)

Miss Hale said:


> As I said, he has been doing this for years, long before the press decided to mention it so it's not a photo opportunity.  I use this as an example of why he is not the ogre people make him out to be. Sadly not much has changed for Aboriginals but that is hardly the fault of Abbott.  I believe he is doing what he can on a personal level, elect him for PM and see what he can do on a policy level




Yep - Miss Hale - As a (former) Labor heartland voter, I'm going to give Abbott a go.  I suspected compassion and a good heart long before I heard the story about his sister being a lesbian etc.

The truth of the matter is, you don't know the true character of your Prime Minister until he or she becomes PM (the 'real Julia' jibe by the false Julia during the 2010 campaign aside).

Besides it has the added advantage of knocking out Gillard so I'm killing one bird with one stone!!:


----------



## drsmith (12 February 2013)

The end game has begun.



> Former prime minister Kevin Rudd has made a thinly-veiled criticism of Prime Minister Julia Gillard and Treasurer Wayne Swan over the mining tax, which he says has not raised ''any real revenue''.
> 
> When asked in a television interview if the new Labor leadership team had given away too much to the miners, Mr Rudd replied: ''History will be the judge of that.''




Read more: http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/opi...d-says-rudd-20130212-2e9xs.html#ixzz2Ke5qvwpF

He must be very close to having the numbers, and Wayne Swan has his own obvious problems.



> He said that Labor could win the election but did not specify that it would be under Ms Gillard.
> 
> ''Of course the Australian Labor Government can win and can win under the Prime Minister's leadership.''




What can Labor do now to cut Kev off at the pass ?


----------



## sails (12 February 2013)

I would be surprised if they take Gillard down as her retaliation would be fierce, imo.  For starters she could simply resign from the labor party and government would be handed to Abbott (I think) cutting labor MPs out of a few months on their higher pays.  The other issue is that she probably knows which ex-union MPs have had their hands in the till.  And maybe the dumping of Crossin was an example of what will happen to those who vote with Rudd.

Time will tell...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (12 February 2013)

drsmith said:


> The end game has begun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As of two hours ago, I am told he has the numbers.

And now for the end.

The factions will finish Gillard, Swan and Co. off, quite soon.

gg


----------



## sptrawler (12 February 2013)

Well they are a disfunctional family. GG

It was bound to end in tears.

I must admit I am more interested to see the swing against Wilkie, Oakeshott and the old bloke. I wonder if you can bet on their outcome?


----------



## drsmith (12 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As of two hours ago, I am told he has the numbers.
> 
> And now for the end.
> 
> ...



He hasn't quite managed to make a pawn out of a queen.

More a case of waiting for the queen to sacrifice herself.

It's now a question of how long the party as a whole can tolerate going over the edge with her.

Would she understand an increasing silence of her friends, or is she so far gone that that's beyond her ?


----------



## MrBurns (13 February 2013)

Sorry gg, change of plans -


----------



## noco (14 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As of two hours ago, I am told he has the numbers.
> 
> And now for the end.
> 
> ...




Is the Labor Party nearing their implosion?

I thought Rudd might have made his move today but it now looks like mid March. His numbers are increasing by the day. Perhaps Rudd is waiting for someone to tap dear Julia on the shoulder and say to her, it's time for a change of leadership.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...d-set-for-battle/story-fncyva0b-1226577365065


----------



## drsmith (14 February 2013)

noco said:


> Is the Labor Party nearing their implosion?
> 
> I thought Rudd might have made his move today but it now looks like mid March. His numbers are increasing by the day. Perhaps Rudd is waiting for someone to tap dear Julia on the shoulder and say to her, it's time for a change of leadership.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...d-set-for-battle/story-fncyva0b-1226577365065



When the inevitable leadership shakeup happens, it will be quick, very nasty and without media forewarning.

I don't think Julia Gillard will make it to the next session of parliament as PM. The next set of polls will be a disaster for Labor and I think will trigger a leadership implosion. Her replacement will likely then go to the polls quickly to salvage as much as they can from the wreckage.

Politically, the Gillard government has fallen apart this week. Wayne Swan has been left out to swing in the breeze and Julia looked very lonely today with her chocolate rose. For them both, it's all but over.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 February 2013)

noco said:


> Is the Labor Party nearing their implosion?
> 
> I thought Rudd might have made his move today but it now looks like mid March. His numbers are increasing by the day. Perhaps Rudd is waiting for someone to tap dear Julia on the shoulder and say to her, it's time for a change of leadership.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...d-set-for-battle/story-fncyva0b-1226577365065






drsmith said:


> When the inevitable leadership shakeup happens, it will be quick, very nasty and without media forewarning.
> 
> I don't think Julia Gillard will make it to the next session of parliament as PM. The next set of polls will be a disaster for Labor and I think will trigger a leadership implosion. Her replacement will likely then go to the polls quickly to salvage as much as they can from the wreckage.
> 
> Politically, the Gillard government has fallen apart this week. Wayne Swan has been left out to swing in the breeze and Julia looked very lonely today with her chocolate rose. For them both, it's all but over.




I am told it will be mid-March.

That is from the Rudd side by the way.

gg


----------



## sptrawler (14 February 2013)

I can't see anyone in Labor standing up to the plate. 
It would have to be something catastrophic, for them to throw Gillard out.

I would think most in Labor are huddled up in a corner, hoping something will save them. No IMO I can't see them rolling Julia.


----------



## drsmith (15 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I am told it will be mid-March.
> 
> That is from the Rudd side by the way.
> 
> gg



It will be interesting to see if that's the actual battle plan or the diversion.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 February 2013)

sptrawler said:


> I can't see anyone in Labor standing up to the plate.
> It would have to be something catastrophic, for them to throw Gillard out.
> 
> I would think most in Labor are huddled up in a corner, hoping something will save them. No IMO I can't see them rolling Julia.




spt, I would agree. They are huddled and **** scared. And hoping something other than the Little Emperor will save them.

But when it comes down to it, they are local members, and need re-election. 

Most politicians are like that. They live in the vacuum of importance. 

And out of office they are nothing, less than nothing.



drsmith said:


> It will be interesting to see if that's the actual battle plan or the diversion.




Time is in Rudd's favour. You may be correct.

Gillard made a huge mistake in telling the Little Emperor when the election date was to be. 

He is a slippery fellow. My contacts tell me it is March.

The silly bastard can't help himself also. He went early last year because he is a silly bastard.

He may go early this time, and win.

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 February 2013)

As an observer on the self destruction of a venerable party, the ALP, I am fascinated by the present dilemma facing MHR's and Senators in relation as to whether Rudd or Gillard should lead the ALP.

It may be useful to do a headcount to assess who may be a Rudd voter, and who a Gillard.

As we trawl through the litany of misery, we may end up with substantive number, to assist the factions understand, that when it comes to a choice between keeping your seat and ideology, keeping your seat wins out each time.

To start us off can we commence a ledger.

Please add to, and delete, as you wish, but with evidence or reasonable explained conjecture.

So to it.

Gillard :  2 Votes   Gillard. Swan.

Rudd   :   1 Vote     Rudd.

gg


----------



## drsmith (15 February 2013)

Julia Gillard looks very under the weather in the following image from Larry Pickering's site.

http://pickeringpost.com/article/gillard-govt-in-chaos/931

I don't know how recent it is.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> As an observer on the self destruction of a venerable party, the ALP, I am fascinated by the present dilemma facing MHR's and Senators in relation as to whether Rudd or Gillard should lead the ALP.
> 
> It may be useful to do a headcount to assess who may be a Rudd voter, and who a Gillard.
> 
> ...




I have been looking through the Labor caucus and have come up with 

Gillard : Gillard. Swan. Wong.

Rudd   : Rudd

It does not look all that good for Rudd on these figures, assuming all the others split 50/50

gg


----------



## drsmith (15 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I have been looking through the Labor caucus and have come up with
> 
> Gillard : Gillard. Swan. Wong.
> 
> ...



The key might be Shorten. He will be reluctant to back Rudd and he himself won't want the top prize now as it's currently little more than ashes.

What's needded is a third option. Some fool to temporarily act in the role and salvage as much of the burnt wreckage as possible during what will be Labor's darkest days.

Other   :  Anyone but Rudd or Gillard or the world's greatest treasurer.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 February 2013)

drsmith said:


> The key might be Shorten. He will be reluctant to back Rudd and he himself won't want the top prize now as it's currently little more than ashes.
> 
> What's needded is a third option. Some fool to temporarily act in the role and salvage as much of the burnt wreckage as possible during what will be Labor's darkest days.
> 
> Other   :  Anyone but Rudd or Gillard or the world's greatest treasurer.




Thanks doc,

So we have 

Gillard : Gillard. Swan. Wong. Shorten

Rudd : Rudd

It does not look all that good for Rudd on these figures, assuming all the others split 50/50

gg


----------



## tinhat (15 February 2013)

My tip - about as hot as my stock tips - Greg Combet will be the next leader of the ALP.

The next prime minister of Australia will be Tony Abbott. I give him a 40% chance of following through with real conviction to repeal the carbon tax.  If he really does follow through with conviction on that promise it will lead to a double dissolution of parliament within twelve months. In the double dissolution election there a good chance that he still will not win a senate majority and a further period of political turmoil will develop.

2014-15 will be the most chaotic period of federal politics since Whitlam. There will be people in the streets. That's my view.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 February 2013)

Ok , I'm going out on a limb here. 

I reckon the following who hang on to their seats by a smidgen, the first to go in a rout, will back Rudd.

They all need less than a 5% swing to be citizens again, sans Chairman's Lounge, suits, Samson luggage etc.etc.. I'll leave poor ole Swan out of this, he really needs help. So kicking him thus is akin to cruelty.



> Corangamite (Vic)	Darren Cheeseman	ALP	50.41
> Greenway (NSW)	Michelle Rowland	ALP	50.88
> La Trobe (Vic)	Laura Smyth	ALP	50.91
> Robertson (NSW)	Deborah O'Neill	ALP	51.00
> ...




So the voting is now.

Gillard : 2 Votes Gillard. Swan.

Rudd : 15 Votes Rudd. Cheeseman. Rowland. Smyth. O'Neill. Bradbury. Perret. Melham. Symon. D'Ath. Murphy. Gray. Livermore. Snowden. Saffin 

It doesn't look too good for Gillard, assuming the rest split 50/50.

gg


----------



## drsmith (15 February 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Ok , I'm going out on a limb here.
> 
> I reckon the following who hang on to their seats by a smidgen, the first to go in a rout, will back Rudd.
> 
> They all need less than a 5% swing to be citizens again, sans Chairman's Lounge, suits, Samson luggage etc.etc.. I'll leave poor ole Swan out of this, he really needs help. So kicking him thus is akin to cruelty.



Those up to 5% have probably already lost all hope.

How many are between 5% and 20% ?


----------



## sptrawler (16 February 2013)

tinhat said:


> My tip - about as hot as my stock tips - Greg Combet will be the next leader of the ALP.
> 
> The next prime minister of Australia will be Tony Abbott. I give him a 40% chance of following through with real conviction to repeal the carbon tax.  If he really does follow through with conviction on that promise it will lead to a double dissolution of parliament within twelve months. In the double dissolution election there a good chance that he still will not win a senate majority and a further period of political turmoil will develop.
> 
> 2014-15 will be the most chaotic period of federal politics since Whitlam. There will be people in the streets. That's my view.




That could be a close call.IMO
Combet could be a left field call, but I haven't seen him blubbering on t.v.
Whereas most of the other contenders have had a good weep over sod all, so he will probably get the tick.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (17 February 2013)

> An email from an ALP supporter to Mr Rudd on Wednesday was distributed widely among Labor MPs, reviving memories of the bitter personal campaign against the former prime minister's character last year.
> ''Mr Rudd, your disloyalty to your leader and party is shameful,'' wrote retired school teacher, Sue Martin, of Avalon Beach, New South Wales.
> ''It appears that childishly, you feel that if you can't be PM then no other Labor politician should be.''
> The 63 year-old said she had always supported Labor, and was tired of Mr Rudd's approach, which she characterised as delighting in ''half smiles and non-committal responses''.
> ...




Do any ASF members have the full text of Sue Martin's email to Kevin Rudd, telling him to stop snivelling, which was copied to other ALP Caucus members?

gg


----------



## drsmith (17 February 2013)

It's cryogenic storage now.



> KEVIN Rudd has declared he is "not interested" in a return to the Labor leadership, even if the position is made vacant and he is drafted by his colleagues.
> 
> Mr Rudd said he was a “creature of public policy” and would continue in political life for the long-term, but that the issue of leadership speculation should be “put in cryogenic storage”.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...ed-in-leadership/story-fn59niix-1226579638601

Perhaps he's finally come to his senses.

Who else will it be ?


----------



## Calliope (17 February 2013)

drsmith said:


> It's cryogenic storage now.
> 
> Perhaps he's finally come to his senses.
> 
> Who else will it be ?




If he disappeared from the radar screen he would be sadly missed on this Forum, judging by the number of threads with his name in the title in General Chat;

Rudd      58 mentions

Gillard    23         "

Abbott   12         "

So he is the one who draws the thread posters, in the same way as he continues to fascinate the public. No doubt he is fascinating to many in the same sense that somethings we find under rocks  are fascinating.

PS  Turnbull, 4 mentions


----------



## drsmith (17 February 2013)

Calliope said:


> If he disappeared from the radar screen he would be sadly missed on this Forum, judging by the number of threads with his name in the title in General Chat;



I don't know about sadly, but it would be a loss in terms of entertainment value.

I wonder what's happened.

Is it his health or is Labor perhaps looking elsewhere for the leadership ?


----------



## Calliope (17 February 2013)

drsmith said:


> I don't know about sadly, but it would be a loss in terms of entertainment value.
> 
> I wonder what's happened.
> 
> Is it his health or is Labor perhaps looking elsewhere for the leadership ?




It is certainly in the interests of the country that Gillard should remain PM until the election. She is the easy-beat. I think Rudd will be pragmatic (for a change) and after the election will accept a plum overseas role from the Coalition. The next Foreign Minister, Julie Bishop, has already dangled this carrot.


----------



## Miss Hale (17 February 2013)

drsmith said:


> It's cryogenic storage now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, but it's not dead, buried and cremated is it?  Cryogenic storage to me implies it's reasdy and waiting to be revived at any time. This doesn't lead me to think Rudd has given up but rather the opposite, he's just biding his time.


----------



## drsmith (17 February 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Yes, but it's not dead, buried and cremated is it?  Cryogenic storage to me implies it's reasdy and waiting to be revived at any time. This doesn't lead me to think Rudd has given up but rather the opposite, he's just biding his time.



I suppose it's dead, buried and and not quiet cremated (Team Gillard) and in cryogenic storage (Kevin Rudd).


----------



## Miss Hale (17 February 2013)

drsmith said:


> I suppose it's dead, buried and and not quiet cremated (Team Gillard) and in cryogenic storage (Kevin Rudd).




Exactly!   Rudd might be waiting to take the reins when it all implodes, why take over now when it seems a defeat is inevitable?


----------



## drsmith (17 February 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> Exactly!   Rudd might be waiting to take the reins when it all implodes, why take over now when it seems a defeat is inevitable?



I think the best that can be said for his prospects is that he wants the rest of the party on its knees begging him to return as leader, Oliver Twist style.

Please Sir, ......................................

That would fit his ego.


----------



## bellenuit (17 February 2013)

drsmith said:


> I think the best that can be said for his prospects is that he wants the rest of the party on its knees begging him to return as leader, Oliver Twist style.
> 
> Please Sir, ......................................
> 
> That would fit his ego.




He then refuses their request.  

The begging of him to return gives him the pleasure of rubbing Gillard's nose in the pooh for what she did to him. He might even be able to get some of the people who bad mouthed him when he challenged last year and who want to curry his favour to also bad mouth Gillard. When Gillard is sufficiently bloodied and humiliated and every one kept in suspense for a few days, he then refuses the request, knowing that it would only be a poisoned chalice. He has the fall back excuse of claiming he said he would not seek the leadership.


----------



## Julia (17 February 2013)

Agree that that would be his chosen scenario.  
Costello did similarly but with a bit more dignity all round.


----------



## sails (17 February 2013)

Latest Herald/Nielsen poll found support for Gillard is down to 35% while Rudd is favoured by 61%.

 2pp is 56:44 to the coalition with labor back down to a primary vote of 30% and coalition on 47%.

And it shows Abbott as the preferred PM at 49% (up 9 points) with  Gillard on 45% (down 5 points)

Read more:
http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...ore-popular-20130217-2elb7.html#ixzz2L9q1mXDF


----------



## MrBurns (17 February 2013)

Wow go Tony
This will be a very interesting week


----------



## sptrawler (18 February 2013)

sails said:


> Latest Herald/Nielsen poll found support for Gillard is down to 35% while Rudd is favoured by 61%.
> 
> 2pp is 56:44 to the coalition with labor back down to a primary vote of 30% and coalition on 47%.
> 
> ...




I don't put much credibility in polls, untill it really counts.
However, it will put the wind up an already shaky government.
The splash of cash will be coming to a letterbox near you.lol


----------



## Logique (18 February 2013)

If women voters continue to walk away, it all over.

A Rudd return must be in doubt now. He will read the tea leaves, it's a poisoned chalice.


----------



## MrBurns (18 February 2013)

Logique said:


> If women voters continue to walk away, it all over.
> 
> A Rudd return must be in doubt now. He will read the tea leaves, it's a poisoned chalice.




It *IS* all over and Rudd, I think, will be content with watching Gillard crash and burn, he wont want the job, it's been trashed, but he is enjoying this immensely.
He really is a dag, we're well rid of the whole party frankly.


----------



## Julia (18 February 2013)

Two polls in the last two days have shown similar much increased support toward Tony Abbott, even for women, and I doubt Ms Gillard would ever have anticipated him coming out as preferred PM.
I don't quite know why such a marked change has occurred.  Her involvement in the dud mining tax?
A gradually dawning realisation that the whole sport doping horror has turned out to be a government diversion from their own problems?  An awareness that the world's greatest treasurer is looking very shaky on his feet?


----------



## noco (18 February 2013)

Julia said:


> Two polls in the last two days have shown similar much increased support toward Tony Abbott, even for women, and I doubt Ms Gillard would ever have anticipated him coming out as preferred PM.
> I don't quite know why such a marked change has occurred.  Her involvement in the dud mining tax?
> A gradually dawning realisation that the whole sport doping horror has turned out to be a government diversion from their own problems?  An awareness that the world's greatest treasurer is looking very shaky on his feet?




Julia, I believe the majority of voters just don't trust Julia Gillard any more. It is quite simple to understand her modus operandi.

I can't see us having to wait until 14th September. I believe an election will be held before then because the Labor Party are about implode big time.


----------



## MrBurns (18 February 2013)

Julia said:


> Two polls in the last two days have shown similar much increased support toward Tony Abbott, even for women, and I doubt Ms Gillard would ever have anticipated him coming out as preferred PM.
> I don't quite know why such a marked change has occurred.  Her involvement in the dud mining tax?
> A gradually dawning realisation that the whole sport doping horror has turned out to be a government diversion from their own problems?  An awareness that the world's greatest treasurer is looking very shaky on his feet?




It's the surplus, it's the mining tax, all shreds of credibility have now gone.........Rudd is enjoying this no doubt.

Let's face it they are stupid, why would they promise a surplus without qualification for instance ???

Stupid...and no ne wants stupid Govt and thats what we have now.

Who for instance thinks for a minute that the recent $1B promise will be delivered...........no one.


----------



## dutchie (18 February 2013)

noco said:


> Julia, I believe the majority of voters just don't trust Julia Gillard any more. It is quite simple to understand her modus operandi.
> 
> I can't see us having to wait until 14th September. I believe an election will be held before then because the Labor Party are about implode big time.




+1

This tragedy has gone on long enough.

5 years of incompetence endured by Australia. We deserve an early election.


----------



## db94 (18 February 2013)

IMO now that the libs have got some good momentum going, its all down hill from here for labor.
Its basic psychology where by everyone is starting to favour abbott so those who were hesitant to vote for him will now be more inclined to vote for him; once one goes, others will follow


----------



## drsmith (18 February 2013)

AWU National Secretary Paul Howes regrets some of the things he did and the role that he played on Labor's night of the long knives.

I bet he does.

http://www.michaelsmithnews.com/201...s-name-in-the-awu-fraud-scandal.html#comments


----------



## MrBurns (18 February 2013)

drsmith said:


> AWU National Secretary Paul Howes regrets some of the things he did and the role that nhe played on Labor's night of the long knives.
> 
> I bet he does.
> 
> http://www.michaelsmithnews.com/201...s-name-in-the-awu-fraud-scandal.html#comments




Yes he wasnt backward in strongy hinting that he shouldn't have backed Gillard.


----------



## drsmith (18 February 2013)

bellenuit said:


> He then refuses their request.
> 
> The begging of him to return gives him the pleasure of rubbing Gillard's nose in the pooh for what she did to him. He might even be able to get some of the people who bad mouthed him when he challenged last year and who want to curry his favour to also bad mouth Gillard. When Gillard is sufficiently bloodied and humiliated and every one kept in suspense for a few days, he then refuses the request, knowing that it would only be a poisoned chalice. He has the fall back excuse of claiming he said he would not seek the leadership.



That would in my view be the most practical choice for Kevin Rudd.


----------



## dutchie (18 February 2013)

Sock it to her Lady!

Every time I watch Question Time seeing him in the background reminds me of this video. What a hoot!

Sadly this video is still relevant.


----------



## albaby (18 February 2013)

drsmith said:


> AWU National Secretary Paul Howes regrets some of the things he did and the role that he played on Labor's night of the long knives.
> 
> I bet he does.
> 
> http://www.michaelsmithnews.com/201...s-name-in-the-awu-fraud-scandal.html#comments



Yep,he would be very aware of the implications for the unions of an Abbott landslide.Al


----------



## db94 (18 February 2013)

dutchie said:


> Sock it to her Lady!
> 
> Every time I watch Question Time seeing him in the background reminds me of this video. What a hoot!
> 
> Sadly this video is still relevant.





Julia got fed! she beated around the bush big time there.

also one thing that really sh*ts me with Labor is the way they think everyone is stupid. Just look at how condescending they both are to that woman, who obviously knows what they are talking about. Julia is the worst at it


----------



## drsmith (22 February 2013)

The punters now have Kevin Rudd at shorter odds than Julia Gillard to lead Labor to the next election.



> Kevin Rudd  $2.15
> Julia Gillard  $2.30
> Bill Shorten  $4.00




http://www.sportsbet.com.au/betting...Australian-Federal-Election-2013/14-3668.html


----------



## Calliope (22 February 2013)

*Oops!* :fan




> KEVIN Rudd would catapult Labor into an election-winning position if he was reinstalled as leader, according to a new Galaxy poll taken for The Courier-Mail.
> 
> A comeback by the former prime minister would deliver a massive 14 percent boost to Labor's primary vote, putting it in line to seize two thirds of the seats in Queensland.
> 
> ...




http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...d-alp-leadership/story-e6freoof-1226583686587


----------



## noco (22 February 2013)

I would say Gillard will hang on until the grim death.

Next month should will reveal it all.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...-for-partys-sake/story-fnfenwor-1226583039910


----------



## drsmith (22 February 2013)

Calliope said:


> *Oops!* :fan
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...d-alp-leadership/story-e6freoof-1226583686587



I do love the tabloids. 

Any honeymoon the second coming of Kev would have with the electorate would be short.


----------



## Calliope (22 February 2013)

http://resources1.news.com.au/images/2012/02/27/1226282/689361-kevin-rudd-screen-grab.jpg



Kevin Rudd sulks after losing the Labor leadership ballot. 



> If Mr Rudd somehow takes the top spot again, there will be no dearth of material for the Liberals. Steve Gibbons, the Federal Member for Bendigo, said "only a psychopath with a giant ego would line up again".
> 
> Ms Gillard said there were months of "paralysis and chaos" under his leadership.
> 
> ...




"We need to lance a boil," she said.
http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...said-about-kevin/story-fndo1z0b-1226583053122


----------



## So_Cynical (22 February 2013)

albaby said:


> Yep,he would be very aware of the implications for the unions of an Abbott landslide.Al




Implications?

Care to share your thoughts with us?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 February 2013)

Quite an interesting account of Rudd's removal by Gillard in 2010.

From Rhys Muldoon, in The Monthly.

https://www.themonthly.com.au/kevin-rudd-coup-any-other-name-rhys-muldoon-4668

No wonder Kevin has so much spleen towards Julia, if this account is to be believed.

gg


----------



## sptrawler (26 February 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Implications?
> 
> Care to share your thoughts with us?




May be alluding to the fact, Abbott has stated he will have a Royal Commission into unions, if he attains office.


----------



## drsmith (2 March 2013)

Does Fairfax now see Kevin Rudd as Labor's only saviour ?

http://www.smh.com.au/data-point/wipeout-in-the-west-voters-want-rudd-20130301-2fbru.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (15 March 2013)

For all those ALP MHR's reading, some wise advice.

Keep your mobile phones on this weekend.

An SMS received indicates a Rudd bid is orne.

gg


----------



## Logique (15 March 2013)

Conroy is having his Roxon moment, truly repressive draft legislation to muzzle the "hate media" prior to the election. This is the same Conroy who favoured an internet filter. He is dangerous.

Labor on the one hand postures as the friend of the asylum seeker, while on the other hand now sinks the boot into 457 visa workers. 

Is a doctor in a country town, or a systems engineer in the Pilbarra, taking a job off an Australian. I'd say..rarely. It's confected nonsense from Labor, and utterly hypocritical, just to please Bill Ludwig and the union power base in an election year.

No wonder Caucus has had enough. If the Rudd government had "lost it's way", then what about this lot, they're completely bushwacked.


----------



## MrBurns (15 March 2013)

Logique said:


> Conroy is having his Roxon moment, truly repressive draft legislation to muzzle the "hate media" prior to the election. This is the same Conroy who favoured an internet filter. He is dangerous.
> 
> Labor on the one hand postures as the friend of the asylum seeker, while on the other hand now sinks the boot into 457 visa workers.
> 
> ...




Lets face it from the time Conroy opens his mouth it's evident he's not too bright, unfit for the job.

Non of them are worth a cracker and Gillard has them all bluffed into submission as lap dogs.

Rudd on the other hand is having a ball, much more fun than being PM.


----------



## noco (16 March 2013)

I should imagine after reading this link by Peter Van Olsen there will be turmoil in Parliament next week.

It would appear that moves are afoot to remove Gillard, Swan and Conroy and if that happens we might even see some resignation in the Labor camp which could well bring on an election in May.

I cannot see that trio moving to the back bench as they would be too humilated to stay around.





http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...udd-insiders-say/story-fn53lw5p-1226598404677


----------



## drsmith (8 June 2013)

I think it's clear after the past few days that the battle for the Labor leadership is on again. 

http://www.smh.com.au/national/rudd-backers-frolic-as-pm-loses-her-grip-20130607-2nviv.html

For Rudd and Gillard, this is their battle of Waterloo.

I also thought Leigh Sales was very soft on Kevin Rudd on the ABC's 7:30 on Thursday night.


----------



## drsmith (8 June 2013)

The Rudddozer in action,



> FETED like a prime minister-in-waiting during his tour through Geelong, Kevin Rudd is shaping as Labor's only chance at the September election, according to a Geelong Advertiser online poll.
> 
> The survey of more than 400 people found the Coalition would easily win the election with a 56.7 per cent primary vote.
> 
> ...




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=777180


----------



## MrBurns (8 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> The Rudddozer in action,




If he shuts up so people aren't reminded what a dork he is he might get a few votes, in any case he'll get votes just because he isn't Gillard and people will want to deliver payback for what she did to him.


----------



## drsmith (8 June 2013)

She won't stop him this time. 

With the party in total despair, he has struck. He has waited for this moment. This is a full scale assault on her leadership in all but name only. 

Julia Gillard is very quickly becoming party leader in name only.


----------



## sptrawler (8 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> She won't stop him this time.
> 
> With the party in total despair, he has struck. He has waited for this moment. This is a full scale assault on her leadership in all but name only.
> 
> Julia Gillard is very quickly becoming party leader in name only.




They couldn't possibly change from Gillard to Rudd at this stage, it would be a joke. 
The polling is just voters winding them up, the would be an absolute laughing stock.
They couldn't be that dumb, could they? OMG they do take Swan seriously, anything could happen.
I wonder if they could parachute Ronald McDonald in, he smiles a lot for the camera.


----------



## drsmith (8 June 2013)

sptrawler said:


> They couldn't possibly change from Gillard to Rudd at this stage, it would be a joke.
> The polling is just voters winding them up, the would be an absolute laughing stock.
> They couldn't be that dumb, could they? OMG they do take Swan seriously, anything could happen.
> I wonder if they could parachute Ronald McDonald in, he smiles a lot for the camera.



It's all relative now.

How it could happen,

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/one-last-throw-of-the-dice-for-kevin/story-fnii5qqe-1226660471448


----------



## sptrawler (8 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> It's all relative now.
> 
> How it could happen,
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/one-last-throw-of-the-dice-for-kevin/story-fnii5qqe-1226660471448




That is interesting reading. 
However IMO it is only the Australian quirky sense of humour, that says voters would vote for Labor if Rudd was in charge.
They are toast, voters are over it.


----------



## drsmith (8 June 2013)

sptrawler said:


> They are toast, voters are over it.



Indeed they are.

The entertainment now is how they burn.


----------



## Julia (8 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> I think it's clear after the past few days that the battle for the Labor leadership is on again.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/national/rudd-backers-frolic-as-pm-loses-her-grip-20130607-2nviv.html
> 
> For Rudd and Gillard, this is their battle of Waterloo.



The extraordinary part of the above was Joel Fitzgibbon's mocking performance:


> Joel Fitzgibbon - chief whip before his efforts to urge Rudd to test his popularity in a leadership ballot with Gillard a couple of months ago came to a screamingly diverting halt when said Kevin baulked at the fence - opened the comedy festival with a TV appearance.
> 
> By lampooning the supposed ''talking points'' issued by the Prime Minister's office to blunt the effect of polls predicting Armageddon for the government (''polls come and go'' etc), he was aiming a lance directly at Gillard's own office.



I can't think of any remotely similar complete breakdown of discipline within a party.  
Can you even imagine this happening when Paul Keating was leading Labor?  Absolutely not.



sptrawler said:


> They couldn't possibly change from Gillard to Rudd at this stage, it would be a joke.
> The polling is just voters winding them up, the would be an absolute laughing stock.



I agree.   The electorate would regard them with ridicule imo.
I also cannot see any reason why Kevin Rudd would want to step in just to lose the election.
I'm sure almost no one believes his present grandstanding, recognising it instead for what it is, i.e. positioning  himself to graciously accept the begging of his party to come back and lead them following the election.
Revenge then, for Kevin, will be complete.


----------



## springhill (9 June 2013)

I don't see Rudd taking over before the election.

On September 14th we will see a mass public rejection of the disastrous hard left policies that Labor have enshrined in their current pathway.

Do you see him stepping in to reclaim a few measly polling points to save the political skin of those members who have knifed, bad mouthed and attacked his character him in recent times?
If there is one thing Rudd has, it is a good memory for those who turned on him.

He would be best served having the current pack of parasites fired by the public and reclaiming the leadership after the election.

Start with a clean slate and a mandate to change the direction of the Labor party to more traditional values. If anyone even remembers what those values are anymore.

Waiting until after the election is a win/win for Rudd.

He gets to blame past evils on Gillard and her sycophants, see them obliterated at the polls and control the next term in opposition with an iron fist.

Why try to save a ship that is already sunk, when you can sit back and write a post-disaster review on why the ship went down in the first place, pointing at others for blame?

If he has any political nouse he will allow this current version of Labor to go down in flames and play the part of the messiah returning to restore order.

I say all this with the caveat that the Labor brand is now completely toxic and is beyond repair in its current form and the acknowledgement that the public remembers all to well Rudd's failings. This is my opinion on a best case scenario that Rudd could hope to maneuver himself into.


----------



## moXJO (9 June 2013)

God, are people really so stupid as to give Rudd their vote again? The guy is a walking disaster, he created the majority of the problem in the first place. SMH is printing him up like he is the second coming, what the hell are those idiots smoking.


----------



## Judd (9 June 2013)

I am unable to vote for Mr Rudd since I do not live in his electorate.

However, if I did, I would have to give serious thought about casting my vote for a person who, courtesy of Simon Crean, was offered the opportunity to fight and fight hard for the office of Prime Minister, which I still believe he desires, displayed total and complete gutlessness.


----------



## MrBurns (9 June 2013)

Barry Cassidy on Insiders this morning said Gillard is unlikely to lead Labor into the election, I would think he'd be pretty well informed.


----------



## Vixs (9 June 2013)

Judd said:


> I am unable to vote for Mr Rudd since I do not live in his electorate.
> 
> However, if I did, I would have to give serious thought about casting my vote for a person who, courtesy of Simon Crean, was offered the opportunity to fight and fight hard for the office of Prime Minister, which I still believe he desires, displayed total and complete gutlessness.




Anyone who can't pick their battles does NOT have a place in the PM's office. Picking your battles means knowing that you have brought a knife to a gunfight - difference being the fight hasn't started yet and you can walk away.

He walked away. The post-election phoenix routine above is a much more plausible and effective approach. He never would have won this election for Labor anyway, and he's not an old man. He can bide his time.

Personally, as a right-leaning voter I think Rudd as leader of the opposition to Abbot would be the best possible outcome for the Australian people. Abbot left unchecked will wreak havoc of his own. We will need a strong, vocal opposition to ensure we aren't shafted once again. I don't much like the thought of Abbot and Hockey as the head of the government, but I think that's what it might come to.

I'm in a historically labor dominated federal seat, but I don't know who any of my seat's candidates are or the sitting member! Maybe someone else will stand up and take a shot as an independent.


----------



## Calliope (9 June 2013)

Vixs said:


> Personally, as a right-leaning voter I think Rudd as leader of the opposition to Abbot would be the best possible outcome for the Australian people. Abbot left unchecked will wreak havoc of his own. We will need a strong, vocal opposition to ensure we aren't shafted once again. I don't much like the thought of Abbot and Hockey as the head of the government, but I think that's what it might come to.




Pro-Rudd and Anti-Abbott? I think you meant left-leaning.
You will get your wish. The Greens controlled Senate will sink any reforms the Coalition attempt, or to roll back any of Gillard's nasties.


----------



## drsmith (9 June 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Barry Cassidy on Insiders this morning said Gillard is unlikely to lead Labor into the election, I would think he'd be pretty well informed.



He effectively read the last rites for the Gillard prime-ministership.

She's finished as PM either by the end of this week or next, depending on whether or not Labor wants a bounce in the next Newspoll.


----------



## MrBurns (9 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> He effectively read the last rites for the Gillard prime-ministership.
> 
> She's finished as PM either by the end of this week or next, depending on whether or not Labor wants a bounce in the next Newspoll.




They haven't got much time so it might be this week if they can get their act together, they all hate Rudd so it could be someone else, but Gillard's finished.


----------



## drsmith (9 June 2013)

springhill said:


> I don't see Rudd taking over before the election.
> 
> On September 14th we will see a mass public rejection of the disastrous hard left policies that Labor have enshrined in their current pathway.
> 
> ...



The party itself has a clearer picture of Rudd's failings than the public despite team Gillard's past attempts to publically discredit him. This's why they've stuck with her as leader  for so long. 

For much of this term, it's been a choice between the two devils they know and I can't imagine the party wanting a bar of either of them in a prominent political role post election.

Kev at best will have to be satisfied with revenge, saving a few Labor bean bags (as Nick Zenophon put in on Insiders today) and if he still has half a brain, cosying up to the Libs for a cushy post-election public service international diplomatic role.


----------



## drsmith (9 June 2013)

MrBurns said:


> They haven't got much time so it might be this week if they can get their act together, they all hate Rudd so it could be someone else, but Gillard's finished.



Wouldn't it be funny if it was Simon Crean.

Beyond Julia Gillard and Kevin Rudd though, I wonder whether the only one in the current government that would actually want it would be Rob Oakeshott.

------------------------------------------------

Adding to the sense of panic within, Bill Shorten could be about to walk away from the corpse of the Gillard leadership,



> The Australian Financial Review understands that Employment Minister Bill Shorten, whose support has been critical to the Prime Minister staying in the job, is among those no longer rusted on to Ms Gillard and is weighing up the situation.




http://www.afr.com/p/national/politics/gillard_backers_weigh_leadership_QTneNCmtALOQy1x8kl9ysJ


----------



## drsmith (9 June 2013)

moXJO said:


> God, are people really so stupid as to give Rudd their vote again? The guy is a walking disaster, he created the majority of the problem in the first place. SMH is printing him up like he is the second coming, what the hell are those idiots smoking.



From their point of view, it's either Kev or the iceberg.

Labor though, like on the Titanic itself, forgot to hand the binoculars to the officers in the crows nest. It's going to hit regardless.

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/opi...ihilation-looms-for-labor-20130608-2nwzq.html


----------



## Julia (9 June 2013)

springhill said:


> I don't see Rudd taking over before the election.
> 
> On September 14th we will see a mass public rejection of the disastrous hard left policies that Labor have enshrined in their current pathway.
> 
> ...






moXJO said:


> God, are people really so stupid as to give Rudd their vote again? The guy is a walking disaster, he created the majority of the problem in the first place. SMH is printing him up like he is the second coming, what the hell are those idiots smoking.






Judd said:


> I am unable to vote for Mr Rudd since I do not live in his electorate.
> 
> However, if I did, I would have to give serious thought about casting my vote for a person who, courtesy of Simon Crean, was offered the opportunity to fight and fight hard for the office of Prime Minister, which I still believe he desires, displayed total and complete gutlessness.



Agree with all the above.


----------



## Julia (9 June 2013)

Calliope said:


> Pro-Rudd and Anti-Abbott? I think you meant left-leaning.



What Vixs said, i.e. referring to himself as right leaning, made sense to me.


----------



## Quincy (9 June 2013)

The ABC (ABC 24's ticker) is currently reporting that Julia Gillard has lost support in Labor caucus.


----------



## drsmith (9 June 2013)

Quincy said:


> The ABC (ABC 24's ticker) is currently reporting that Julia Gillard has lost support in Labor caucus.



I just looked myself and noticed that it's carrying the caveat "ABC understands" as per the online news article.

Still, it's a limb if unsubstantiated and I can't imagine the ABC going out on such a limb. This will either be settled quickly or Labor is going to have a very bloody week.

Julia Gillard right now I'd suggest won't be looking forward to her next conversation with Bill Shorten.


----------



## Calliope (9 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> I just looked myself and noticed that it's carrying the caveat "ABC understands" as per the online news article.
> 
> Still, it's a limb if unsubstantiated and I can't imagine the ABC going out on such a limb. This will either be settled quickly or Labor is going to have a very bloody week.
> 
> Julia Gillard right now I'd suggest won't be looking forward to her next conversation with Bill Shorten.




It was really repeating what Labor Insider Barrie Cassidy said this morning.


----------



## MrBurns (9 June 2013)

Calliope said:


> It was really repeating what Labor Insider Barrie Cassidy said this morning.




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-09/cassidy---gillard/4742634


----------



## noco (9 June 2013)

MrBurns said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-09/cassidy---gillard/4742634





Here is another link on the ABC Barry Cassidy Insiders and other comments.

It is quite a change to note Cassidy is now turning to Rudd to save a few seats maybe 5 or 6 I believe. 

http://au.news.yahoo.com/latest/a/-...llard-loses-significant-support-among-caucus/


----------



## banco (9 June 2013)

I don't care what they do as long as it screws bill shorten.  A more principle free politician would be hard to find.


----------



## MrBurns (9 June 2013)

MrBurns said:


> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-09/cassidy---gillard/4742634








> Comments (0)
> 
> Comments for this story are closed, but you can still  have your say.




What's wrong with those people ?


----------



## drsmith (9 June 2013)

A spokesman for Bill Shorten says he still supports Julia Gillard.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/06/09/17/35/gillard-faces-fresh-leadership-speculation

I wonder what Bill himself is up to ??


----------



## sptrawler (9 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> A spokesman for Bill Shorten says he still supports Julia Gillard.
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/06/09/17/35/gillard-faces-fresh-leadership-speculation
> 
> I wonder what Bill himself is up to ??




Bill will be trying to think how they can unwind six years of poor decisions.
Best of luck to him, changing the dashboard doesn't fix the car.


----------



## sails (9 June 2013)

moXJO said:


> God, are people really so stupid as to give Rudd their vote again? The guy is a walking disaster, he created the majority of the problem in the first place. SMH is printing him up like he is the second coming, what the hell are those idiots smoking.




They used him to win the 2007 election then dumped him.  I see no reason they wouldn't rinse and repeat.  This mob are not known for their honour.


----------



## banco (9 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> A spokesman for Bill Shorten says he still supports Julia Gillard.
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/06/09/17/35/gillard-faces-fresh-leadership-speculation
> 
> I wonder what Bill himself is up to ??




I'm sure old Billy is thinking whether he'd be better off with more MPs post September 14 and Kevin Rudd as opposition leader or fewer MPs and him as opposition leader post September 14.


----------



## noco (9 June 2013)

banco said:


> I'm sure old Billy is thinking whether he'd be better off with more MPs post September 14 and Kevin Rudd as opposition leader or fewer MPs and him as opposition leader post September 14.




It would appear from this link that Shorten is swaying away from Gillard and now leaning towards Rudd.

I think we will see some fire works on the hill in Canberra this week for sure.


http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...obble-in-support/story-fn59niix-1226660860795


----------



## sails (9 June 2013)

Interesting...



> Reader Palszy says Kevin Rudd’s triumphant tour of Geelong was actually stage-managed down to almost the last cheering supporter. For a start, the crowd scenes were not filmed in the marginal seat of Corangamite, but the safe seat of Corio next door:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did Kevin Rudd con the media with his “triumphantâ tour?


----------



## noco (9 June 2013)

sails said:


> Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Did Kevin Rudd con the media with his “triumphant” tour?




Nothing would surprise me with Rudd and the Labor Party to falsify and lie.

He is as bad as Gillard. They are both as crafty as each other.


----------



## Calliope (10 June 2013)

noco said:


> Nothing would surprise me with Rudd and the Labor Party to falsify and lie.
> 
> He is as bad as Gillard. They are both as crafty as each other.




Noco, as crafty and nasty as Gillard is, for sheer hypocrisy that boof-headed clown Rudd takes the cake. Gillard as PM made a mess of everything she touched, but her most notable achievement was to depose this bag of wind.

He is still denying that he will put his hand up for the job. As usual, he lies.


----------



## drsmith (10 June 2013)

According to Barrie Cassidy (ABC radio 720 Perth), a delegation will go to see Julia Gillard at some point. It won't include Bill Shorten. He also suggested that this will crescendo on Monday or Tuesday next week.

Perhaps Bill Shorten sees himself as the third option and for this reason, not directly dirty his hands for a second time. Ideally (for him), he needs someone else (other than JG or KR) as fodder for the nest election before he takes over.

That's what Labor needs to work out this week.


----------



## bellenuit (10 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> Perhaps Bill Shorten sees himself as the third option and for this reason, not directly dirty his hands for a second time.




Yes. Don't be surprised to hear him saying in the next day or two: _"There's more chance of me becoming the full-forward for the Dogs than there is any chance of a change in the Labor Party,"_


----------



## drsmith (10 June 2013)

Some of the insights Barrie offered on ABC radio 720 Perth are also in this 3AW clip.

He's of the view that there's no third option. As an aside, he's also doing a pretty good job of drawing attention to himself.



http://www.3aw.com.au/blogs/3aw-bre...aditional-gillard-backers/20130610-2nz11.html


----------



## Julia (10 June 2013)

I wonder if there's a disconnect between the polls showing KR is much more popular than JG and what the actual reality would be if she were to give way to him?

I'm not sure quite how to express this, but I think Rudd's popularity is largely because of the sympathy factor over how he was knifed, and that that might quickly dissipate in the face of the ludicrous behaviour of any government that will assassinate a leader, subsequently take a dislike to his successor, and then bring about the rising of the dead of the original.  It's just farcical.  Imagine the global news media, especially their cartoonists!

Also it would involve pretty much a complete change of the front bench which is hardly practical this close to an election.

But perhaps KR's self belief is so strong that he even believes he could win the election.  

I just can't believe they will do it.


----------



## AAA (10 June 2013)

I've been wondering if Gillard is so desperate to prevent Rudd from toppling her, that she might bring the election forward. She could use the escalation of boats arriving and the loss of life to say the ALP needs a mandate to pass legislation to implement the Malaysian solution.

I also think Rudd might be happy to be Prime minister again even if only for a month or two. It would mean that this labor government started and finished with him as PM. Being a defeated prime minister is common enough however being a deposed PM serving less than 1 term would be humiliating.


----------



## AAA (10 June 2013)

I also think with a Rudd return, Gillard supporters such as Swan may not even contest the election. I don't see Swan wanting to be in opposition with Rudd as a leader and having to listen to the new coalition government dump on his performance as a treasurer on a daily basis.


----------



## Vixs (10 June 2013)

Calliope said:


> Pro-Rudd and Anti-Abbott? I think you meant left-leaning.
> You will get your wish. The Greens controlled Senate will sink any reforms the Coalition attempt, or to roll back any of Gillard's nasties.




I'm not Pro-Rudd. I don't agree with Labor policy nor him as a leader. I find him slippery. I do not want Rudd or any Labor PM at this point in time.

What I do think about him is that people on the street know him, like him and get behind him. This means that the media will pay more attention to what he has to say as opposition leader because someone out there cares. This is CRUCIAL to holding the God-botherer snake and his financially illiterate treasurer we're destined to have to account.

The QLD state budget reply speeches were on Friday in Qld parliament. Of the seven (7) Labor opposition members only two (2) could be bothered showing up to reply. Instead, they broke the Anna Bligh has cancer story and noone talked about politics for the day. The media, the parties and ultimately the parties themselves CANNOT BE TRUSTED to run our country without scrutiny. They must be challenged, they must be forced to justify their positions, they must know that we are all more interested in our futures than their pensions.

A strong, popular opposition is the only way to have a hope at that.

EDIT: I will say this. I'm not hard-right, I'm right-leaning. I have always had a strong sense of justice and honour, and I don't think you get that at any extreme end of the spectrum. I am far from left-wing with my attitude towards employment, welfare, tax and immigration...


----------



## drsmith (10 June 2013)

The timeframe would be consistent with Barrie Cassidy's commentary while the Rudddozer heads for Western Sydney,



> LABOR powerbroker Bill Shorten is being urged to move against Julia Gillard later this week as Kevin Rudd prepares for another marginal seat rescue mission - this time in western Sydney.






> A key Rudd supporter said Mr Shorten and those loyal to him must act this week, allowing a leadership ballot when parliament resumes next Monday.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...ership-this-week/story-fn59niix-1226661272655


----------



## sptrawler (10 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> The timeframe would be consistent with Barrie Cassidy's commentary while the Rudddozer heads for Western Sydney,
> 
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...ership-this-week/story-fn59niix-1226661272655




If I was Gillard I would bring the election forward, this long election campaign is just giving everyone one a free shot at mischief.
This has to be the dumbest strategy ever, unless it was for some sort of personal gain, which isn't immediately obvious.
I think the Scotish dude needs to have his 457 revoked.lol


----------



## drsmith (10 June 2013)

sptrawler said:


> If I was Gillard I would bring the election forward, this long election campaign is just giving everyone one a free shot at mischief.
> This has to be the dumbest strategy ever, unless it was for some sort of personal gain, which isn't immediately obvious.
> I think the Scotish dude needs to have his 457 revoked.lol



Brains and Labor don't seem to have a lot in common at the moment, but she could give a final one figure salute to Kev by having an early cuppa with the GG herself. She might even gain back a few votes for finally putting this sad and sorry parliament out of its misery.

She might want to be quick though, before the Rudddozer gains too much momentum.


----------



## sptrawler (10 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> Brains and Labor don't seem to have a lot in common at the moment, but she could give a final one figure salute to Kev by having an early cuppa with the GG herself. She might even gain back a few votes for finally putting this sad and sorry parliament out of its misery.
> 
> She might want to be quick though, before the Rudddozer gains too much momentum.




It seems like the only way out, unless she believes there is some benefit in having this circus run on untill september.


----------



## Calliope (10 June 2013)

Vixs said:


> What I do think about him is that people on the street know him, like him and get behind him. This means that the media will pay more attention to what he has to say as opposition leader because someone out there cares. This is CRUCIAL to holding the *God-botherer snake and his financially illiterate treasurer* we're destined to have to account.




Well you certainly like Rudd and hate Abbott and Hockey. But you claim to be right-leaning because you "have always had a strong sense of justice and honour," and because of your "attitude towards employment, welfare, tax and immigration."

Well I have no idea what your attitudes to these things but you have a strange "sense of honour and justice" when you refer to Abbott as a "God-botherer snake" and Hockey as a "financially illiterate treasurer". You are certainly dripping with sarcasm.

Obviously you prefer the atheist Gillard and the "world's best treasurer" Swan, whom most conservative voters detest.


----------



## Calliope (10 June 2013)

sptrawler said:


> It seems like the only way out, unless she believes there is some benefit in having this circus run on untill september.




I thing that she is counting on a feeling in the community that anyone forcing "Australia's Female PM" plus Timmy and the dog, out of the Lodge would be forever labelled as a misogynist pig.


----------



## Bintang (10 June 2013)

sptrawler said:


> It seems like the only way out, unless she believes there is some benefit in having this circus run on untill september.




Does anyone know the formulae used to calculate the pensions of these rogues? 
Therein probably lies the answer to your question - especially if a month or two makes a big dfference.


----------



## Bintang (10 June 2013)

Calliope said:


> I thing that she is counting on a feeling in the community that anyone forcing "Australia's Female PM" plus Timmy and the dog, out of the Lodge would be forever labelled as a misogynist pig.




That's the trouble. She has succeeded in convincing everyone that if you don't like her or you disagree with her you are a misogynist. That's why in another thread I coined the word 'gillogynist' as a substitute.


----------



## Julia (10 June 2013)

AAA said:


> I've been wondering if Gillard is so desperate to prevent Rudd from toppling her, that she might bring the election forward. She could use the escalation of boats arriving and the loss of life to say the ALP needs a mandate to pass legislation to implement the Malaysian solution.
> 
> I also think Rudd might be happy to be Prime minister again even if only for a month or two. It would mean that this labor government started and finished with him as PM. Being a defeated prime minister is common enough however being a deposed PM serving less than 1 term would be humiliating.






AAA said:


> I also think with a Rudd return, Gillard supporters such as Swan may not even contest the election. I don't see Swan wanting to be in opposition with Rudd as a leader and having to listen to the new coalition government dump on his performance as a treasurer on a daily basis.



Agree with both your points, AAA.  I just can't see a complete front bench reshuffle at this late stage.

My view might be prejudiced in that, much as I detest Julia Gillard and can think of nothing better than never again hearing her horrible accent and shrill shrieking, I find the utter hypocrisy and insincerity of KRudd even worse.

At the same time, I also fear what we might be discussing this time next year after an experience of an Abbott/Hockey et al government.


----------



## sptrawler (10 June 2013)

Julia said:


> My view might be prejudiced in that, much as I detest Julia Gillard and can think of nothing better than never again hearing her horrible accent and shrill shrieking, I find the utter hypocrisy and insincerity of KRudd even worse.
> 
> At the same time, I also fear what we might be discussing this time next year after an experience of an Abbott/Hockey et al government.




Well then, I suppose we are only left with voting for the greens. lol


----------



## Julia (10 June 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Well then, I suppose we are only left with voting for the greens. lol



That would be the day!


----------



## moXJO (10 June 2013)

I have a hard time seeing Rudd getting back in while the unions hate him so much. The guy is a walking disaster zone, labor should of thrown him out when they had the chance.


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 June 2013)

He is still bitter (was always?) and an embarrassment to the Labor Party. Making public appearances telling us about his "personal journey" while people pump his ego with photo shoots. Drop off please Kevin, your time has been and gone.


----------



## Calliope (11 June 2013)

Wysiwyg said:


> He is still bitter (was always?) and an embarrassment to the Labor Party. Making public appearances telling us about his "personal journey" while people pump his ego with photo shoots. Drop off please Kevin, your time has been and gone.




Do we really want this buffoon head with the prim little mouth confronting us on our news bulletins for another three years?


----------



## drsmith (11 June 2013)

The counter attack,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jSZMdxBh7o

She's digging in, so this could be a battle to the last drop of Labor blood. I did hear on ABC radio this morning that the man standing in defence of her back (Paul Howes) has admitted that there's chatter about the leadership going on.


----------



## waza1960 (11 June 2013)

This scenario is making my day/week the best soap opera I've seen (you couldn't make this stuff up)

  I still remember the Howard/ Peacock battles and how disillusioned I was at the infighting 
   so I can symphathise with labor voters atm.

  Pity the country/economy has to suffer though


----------



## Calliope (11 June 2013)

Abbott,Abbott,Abbott is now imprinted on their brains.



> A SLIP of the tongue by one of Julia Gillard's top ministers has drawn howls of laughter in Brisbane.
> Federal Attorney-General Mark Dreyfus accidentally called the prime minister "Julia Abbott" after being asked whether he'd be better off campaigning under Kevin Rudd.
> "The contest is between Julia Abbott - Julia Gillard," he hastened to correct himself, "and Tony Abbott.




Read more: http://www.news.com.au/breaking-new...tt/story-e6frfku9-1226661926098#ixzz2VsoK03O0


----------



## Vixs (11 June 2013)

Calliope said:


> Well you certainly like Rudd and hate Abbott and Hockey. But you claim to be right-leaning because you "have always had a strong sense of justice and honour," and because of your "attitude towards employment, welfare, tax and immigration."
> 
> Well I have no idea what your attitudes to these things but you have a strange "sense of honour and justice" when you refer to Abbott as a "God-botherer snake" and Hockey as a "financially illiterate treasurer". You are certainly dripping with sarcasm.
> 
> Obviously you prefer the atheist Gillard and the "world's best treasurer" Swan, whom most conservative voters detest.




I'm unimpressed with all of them Calliope. I don't think any of them are selfless representatives of their constituencies.


I want politicians who will enact policies that reward hard work and participation in the community. 
I don't think a single dollar of welfare should be given for nothing, everyone has something to offer. 
I want discipline in our education system restored, although I fear that ship sailed long ago.
I want ridiculous taxes like payroll tax abolished.
I want fair treatment for businesses of all sizes so that we can have true competition.
I want to see harsher border controls and immigration. I don't care how many people from whatever countries we get into Australia each year - I JUST WANT THEM TO NOT BE ANTI-AUSTRALIAN CRIMINALS. If they don't want to work, send them back.
I want harsher jail sentences for offenders that prey on the vulnerable and young. I want harsher sentences for alcohol fuelled violent offenders.
I want harsher penalties for traffic offenders and the resources to police it. Speed cameras on every corner? GOOD. Use the revenue to offset reduced taxes for productive members of society.
I want serious recovery action taken against useless oxygen thieves with outstanding fines and court orders. I don't care if they have nothing but the shirt on their backs when you're done. Don't like it? Don't break the law.
I want division of religion and politics. We are a Western nation founded on Christian values, and I'm ok with that, but gay marriage isn't an important political issue that needs time devoted to it. Deal with it religious folk, it only bothers you if you let it bother you. Where's all that supposed forgiveness, acceptance and understanding anyway?
I want meaningful change to waste generation and disposal, not just a dollar sign added to gas emissions. What about the mountains of waste plastic?
I want greater treatment of mental illness and addiction. I also want less government funded care for addicts. I'm happy to spend $10 for 3 years on treatment and recovery if it means I don't have to spend $5 every year on the health system until they're dead.
I want to see drugs decriminalized so that addicts can seek help in the open and children don't hide away to experiment with them. It will also allow the regulation and taxation of them, and take power away from criminal distributors that are currently sucking the life out of some parts of the country.
I want to see things like the abortion pill available and not held up by religious protesters.
I want tighter controls on foreign ownership of crucial assets. Power, water and infrastructure should not be owned by foreign interests. The fact that our governments had to sell them off to repay debt shows poor management not free market wisdom.
I want prime farmland kept in the hands of Australian people, because we can either stop it from being sold now, or have to fight for our own food later.
I want anti-vaccination people to keep their kids out of schools and out of childcare centers. I get it, there are some risks and occasionally there are terrible side effects, I've seen that with a friend just this week. What I also get is that if we go down this path we'll be dealing with f**king polio again in 15 years time. Your kids are no more special than anyone elses. If you don't want to vaccinate them that's fine, I get it, but keep them away from mine.
I want to see superannuation able to be used for up to a 5% deposit on a first home so that we can more easily break the rental cycle for those young people who can't just live at home until they're 25.

*What I want is to be rewarded, not penalized more than others because I can afford it, for being a successful, productive, hard working Australian who looks after my health, my family, pays my bills and employs others without the same skills so that they have the means to do the same. To me, that's an honourable goal.*

So Calliope, that's why I don't think a treasurer that doesn't know what today's RBA cash rate is is the best hope for Australia's future. He isn't immersed and passionate about what he does, he's just a smug bloke that doesn't like the people on the other side of the room. That's why I don't think Mr Abbott is any more likely to break the cycle of feathering his own nest and those of his friends. He just wants to be right and make sure everyone knows that the others are wrong.

Goose and co are no heroes. The last 6 years of politics have been a circus and a disgrace. I think the reckless spending of the past 6 years is inexcusable. And so what if we 'avoided the GFC'? Our investments still got fried, our small businesses are still screwed, and the US has started a recovery based on real improvement while we still linger in slow decline because policies that aren't based on providing sustainable and meaningful change do nothing but put off the inevitable.

Economic downturns will shut down the weakest businesses if they can't adapt. That doesn't mean protect them indefinitely while they keep doing the same thing, it means if you are going to spend a dollar make sure it's a dollar for change. The people with the best business shouldn't have to subsidize those that can't do it as well as they can. *To me, that's justice.*


----------



## Aussiejeff (11 June 2013)

> *Julia Gillard says Tony Abbott government would 'banish' women*
> ABORTION will become the "political play thing" of male politicians if the coalition wins the September federal election, Prime Minister Julia Gillard says.




http://www.news.com.au/national-new...en/story-fnho52ip-1226661984638#ixzz2VtIKDC8g

Sorry JuLiar. This insane diatribe just confirms that you have become a dis-grace to the cause of women in politics. If only you had the grace to accept what the vast majority of public opinion is trying to tell you. But no. 

Dammit. Have the grace to go down gracefully, you whining cur.


----------



## Calliope (11 June 2013)

> So Calliope, that's why I don't think a treasurer that doesn't know what today's RBA cash rate is is the best hope for Australia's future.




Similarly, I'm not impressed by the political nous of a guy who doesn't even know who his local member is. Obviously you haven't presented your grandiose plans for improving the political landscape to him (or her). I suggest you should start there before giving me a long-winded lecture.


----------



## Calliope (11 June 2013)

Aussiejeff said:


> Sorry JuLiar. This insane diatribe just confirms that you have become a dis-grace to the cause of women in politics. If only you had the grace to accept what the vast majority of public opinion is trying to tell you. But no.




She's trotting out the old abortion scare. 
As Ronald Reagan once said;

“I've noticed that everyone who is for abortion has already been born.”


----------



## Vixs (11 June 2013)

Calliope said:


> Similarly, I'm not impressed by the political nous of a guy who doesn't even know who his local member is. Obviously you haven't presented your grandiose plans for improving the political landscape to him (or her). I suggest you should start there before giving me a long-winded lecture.




Nope. Didn't know my local member until recently. I've only lived in the electorate 9 months but hadn't heard about anything but "Abbot loves Moreton", and a sign for Graham Perret.

I wouldn't want to take up any more of your time considering my lack of political nouse and the fact that 'obviously' my true political beliefs are well known already. *insert sarcasm drips here*. Maybe we could do with a little less political nous in politics and we could achieve something.

I knew I shouldn't be tempted to click a political thread.  No surer way to get the blood boiling!


----------



## Calliope (11 June 2013)

> I wouldn't want to take up any more of your time considering my lack of political nouse (sic) and the fact that 'obviously' my true political beliefs are well known already.




Well, that makes sense...finally. Thank you.


----------



## drsmith (11 June 2013)

Calliope said:


> She's trotting out the old abortion scare.
> As Ronald Reagan once said;
> 
> “I've noticed that everyone who is for abortion has already been born.”




It's really desperate stuff now.



> Prime Minister Julia Gillard has warned women will be "banished" from politics and abortion will be "the political plaything of men" if the Opposition wins the election.




A sure sign of panic within the Gillard camp as the Rudddozer approaches.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-11/gillard-says-coalition-will-banish-women-from-politics/4747138


----------



## MrBurns (11 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> It's really desperate stuff now.
> 
> A sure sign of panic within the Gillard camp as the Rudddozer approaches.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-11/gillard-says-coalition-will-banish-women-from-politics/4747138




She's making a real fool of herself now...........better make sure she hasn't got a gun license, that will be next


----------



## drsmith (11 June 2013)

MrBurns said:


> She's making a real fool of herself now...........better make sure she hasn't got a gun license, that will be next




It gets even more ridiculous.

Men in blue ties are out.



> “I invite you to imagine it, a prime minister, a man with a blue tie, who goes on holiday to be replaced by a man in a blue tie, a treasurer who delivers a budget wearing a blue tie,” said Ms Gillard.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...a-gillard-claims/story-fn59niix-1226661839065


----------



## MrBurns (11 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> It gets even more ridiculous.
> Men in blue ties are out.
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...a-gillard-claims/story-fn59niix-1226661839065




I saw it, women will be turned off by that, she's just embarrassing now, desperate.


----------



## Julia (11 June 2013)

Vixs said:


> I knew I shouldn't be tempted to click a political thread.



On the contrary Vixs.  I endorse your long and thoughtful list, with just an exception on the drugs suggestion.
Thanks for one of the best posts I've read in some time.




drsmith said:


> It's really desperate stuff now.
> 
> A sure sign of panic within the Gillard camp as the Rudddozer approaches.



That speech today was just quite hysterical.  Notably, it was delivered to a captive audience.
Such silly attempts to rekindle the positive response from her confected misogynist rant are unlikely to be effective imo.


----------



## Vixs (11 June 2013)

Julia said:


> On the contrary Vixs.  I endorse your long and thoughtful list, with just an exception on the drugs suggestion.
> Thanks for one of the best posts I've read in some time.




Apparently decriminalization of drugs reduced use, increased treatment and saved money as well as stopped imprisoning the sick in Portugal. My neighbours are proof our system isn't doing that. I also think if you take away the forbidden fruit lure people will soon realise drug use is a losers passtime that workers and the rest of the people now working for the dole can't afford to waste their time on.

Either way action should be taken. Be harsher or laxer, just need to do something.

The name calling with the pollies earlier? Childish and mean-spirited. Just like them I reckon.


----------



## noco (12 June 2013)

MrBurns said:


> I saw it, women will be turned off by that, she's just embarrassing now, desperate.




I think she has become a "NUT CASE". She is becoming insane. 

Will someone please put her in a straight jacket.


----------



## MrBurns (12 June 2013)

noco said:


> I think she has become a "NUT CASE". She is becoming insane.
> 
> Will someone please put her in a straight jacket.




This Govt has now eclipsed the Whitlam Govt in its failure to do its job 
We need an emergency intervention by the Govenor General


----------



## dutchie (12 June 2013)

Definitely the worst female Prime Minister we have ever had.


----------



## Calliope (12 June 2013)

Vixs said:


> Nope. Didn't know my local member until recently.




On 9 June you wrote;



> I'm in a historically labor dominated federal seat, *but I don't know who any of my seat's candidates are or the sitting member!* Maybe someone else will stand up and take a shot as an independent.



(my bolds)


----------



## Logique (12 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> It's really desperate stuff now.
> 
> A sure sign of panic within the Gillard camp as the Rudddozer approaches.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-11/gillard-says-coalition-will-banish-women-from-politics/4747138



Panic is one word. Despicable is another. Who are the real sexists.


----------



## dutchie (12 June 2013)

noco said:


> I think she has become a "NUT CASE". She is becoming insane.
> 
> Will someone please put her in a straight jacket.




Mark Latham hit the nail on the head when he said Kevin Rudd was nuts and evil.

I think he could say the same about Julia Gillard.


----------



## Calliope (12 June 2013)

Logique said:


> Panic is one word. Despicable is another. Who are the real sexists.




The young women beside Julia don't seem too happy. They probably realise that if Julia had her way they wouldn't have been born.


----------



## Calliope (12 June 2013)

Rudd's Home...be very afraid.



> THERE is a famous scene in 1980 cult movie The Shining where Jack Nicholson, a broad, deranged smirk across his face, smashes through a door with an axe announcing to his wife: "Wendy, I'm home."
> 
> The similarity with Kevin Rudd is spooky. Moments after one of the characters in Stanley Kubrick's movie says when something bad happens, it can leave a trace of something bad behind, gallons of blood gush out of the lift in the abandoned Overlook Hotel.








http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...e-be-very-afraid/story-e6frg7bo-1226662083880


----------



## Vixs (12 June 2013)

Calliope said:


> On 9 June you wrote; blah blah blah
> 
> (my bolds)




Yep. That's pretty recent isn't it.

It seems Labor will take care of campaigning against themselves, so it would be nice to see more substance reported (or added to) the Liberal campaign. We get it, Labor is a trainwreck, we know it. What are YOU going to do about it though?


----------



## Calliope (12 June 2013)

Vixs said:


> Blah blah blah...We get it, Labor is a trainwreck, we know it. What are YOU going to do about it though?




Nothing. Just sit back and enjoy it... schadenfreude. I trust YOU will now be working with your local Member, Graham Perrett to stop the train wreck. Good luck with that.


----------



## Wysiwyg (12 June 2013)

Calliope said:


> Do we really want this buffoon head with the prim little mouth confronting us on our news bulletins for another three years?



I have seen that look before. It comes after being spotted depositing ear wax in mouth or after dropping a silent-but-violent fluff amidst a swarm of journalists. Definitely bathroom humour. :


----------



## Vixs (12 June 2013)

Calliope said:


> Nothing. Just sit back and enjoy it... schadenfreude. I trust YOU will now be working with your local Member, Graham Perrett to stop the train wreck. Good luck with that.




Sorry Calliope, my poor post structure - that wasn't directed at you. I meant 'you' as in the Libs - they're still bagging Labor like they think we missed the last 6 years. We know. Do something constructive.

I'll be doing much the same as you - treating it as entertainment. I don't see a whole lot of benefit in investing my time in it. Ultimately my future is in my hands not theirs, so I might as well spend my time improving my own prospects.

The swing against Labor in this seat was pretty heavy last election and only half of it went to the Greens. Hopefully the trend continues, although there are probably a lot of grumpy public servants in this seat that aren't happy with QLD LNP.


----------



## Calliope (13 June 2013)

Yes, Brutus has his eye on the knife.


----------



## Aussiejeff (13 June 2013)

Calliope said:


> Yes, Brutus has his eye on the knife.
> 
> View attachment 52779




Thank god for cartoonists and satirists eh? Otherwise, where would the fun be in this she-mozzle?


----------



## Bintang (13 June 2013)

Aussiejeff said:


> Thank god for cartoonists and satirists eh? Otherwise, where would the fun be in this she-mozzle?




I was expecting to see today's batch of cartoons featuring many blue ties. Maybe I've missed them.
Anyway I've added one to my avatar for good measure.


----------



## dutchie (13 June 2013)

Labor tactics for the September election...

Smear, smear , smear and divide, divide, divide.

That's all they have got.


----------



## Calliope (16 June 2013)

Nobody can say that Rudd, unlike Gillard, doesn't like men. In his term as PM he surrounded himself with a cohort of admiring young men, supposedly as advisers. However their main job was to boost his ego by agreeing with everything he said.

If he gets up again it will be interesting to see if he repeats this mistake, or will he look to older and wiser heads to put a brake on his weakness for not seeking mature advice.


----------



## drsmith (16 June 2013)

Kevin to appear on the Bolt Report on July 28 as per final segment of today's show.

[http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/...the_bolt_report_tomorrow_blue_tie_television/

Could that be as PM and less than one week before the election ?


----------



## So_Cynical (17 June 2013)

The 2 party preferred from the poll released today has the Noalition and Labor 50/50 with Rudd as leader...i would say that the case for change is now compelling considering the time left before the election.

Kevin 13 has a kind of ring to it? :dunno:


----------



## MrBurns (17 June 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> The 2 party preferred from the poll released today has the Noalition and Labor 50/50 with Rudd as leader...i would say that the case for change is now compelling considering the time left before the election.
> 
> Kevin 13 has a kind of ring to it? :dunno:




No point, if he took over the Libs would rightly point out that they (Labor) hate his guts and will roll him after the election anyway,


----------



## drsmith (17 June 2013)

MrBurns said:


> No point, if he took over the Libs would rightly point out that they (Labor) hate his guts and will roll him after the election anyway,



What a choice for Labor.

One between the devil they know and the devil they know.


----------



## Quincy (26 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> What a choice for Labor.
> 
> One between the devil they know and the devil they know.




Rudd has the numbers.

Julia will be retiring from politics tonight.


----------



## noco (26 June 2013)

Quincy said:


> Rudd has the numbers.
> 
> Julia will be retiring from politics tonight.





Yes and Rudd has the backing of Bill Shorten.


----------



## noco (26 June 2013)

noco said:


> Yes and Rudd has the backing of Bill Shorten.





Kevin 07 is back with 57 to 45 votes. Gillard will resign.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 June 2013)

I am returning to Townsville from Stasiland. 

I believe the endgame has occurred.

What an interesting time in which to live. Ole Rudd back. LOL.

gg


----------



## Country Lad (26 June 2013)

noco said:


> Kevin 07 is back with 57 to 45 votes. Gillard will resign.




Shorten controls 7 votes.  Had he stayed with Gillard she would have won 52 to 50.  Shorten's numbers has twice changed a PM.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Whiskers (26 June 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I really do feel for the ALP true believers. The grassroot Labor supporters are a good lot, badly served by the Unions, Factions and Rich Leftoids in power.
> 
> Having to chose between Gillard and Rudd is akin to being left with two pieces of bait at the end of a hot days fishing, both limp, wet and coming apart, an eskie empty of grog and catch, and an ominous storm brewing between your anchorage and harbour.
> 
> ...




Yes, for the good people in Labor and their supporters it looks like the party can get back to some stability for awhile and focus on policy, rather than the voting public focusing on the party and it's internal troubles.

As a good fisherman knows, often the smelliest old bait is the best for a big catch.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 June 2013)

Whiskers said:


> Yes, for the good people in Labor and their supporters it looks like the party can get back to some stability for awhile and focus on policy, rather than the voting public focusing on the party and it's internal troubles.
> 
> As a good fisherman knows, often the smelliest old bait is the best for a big catch.




To be fair to Labor, something had to give, and it gave tonight.

Rudd is a challenging little control meister.

Interesting times ahead, they have lost many good frontbenchers and recalled a man described by their own as a psychopath.

As in all these situations I feel sorry for Julia Gillard.

gg


----------



## Julia (26 June 2013)

Whiskers said:


> Yes, for the good people in Labor and their supporters it looks like the party can get back to some stability for awhile and focus on policy, rather than the voting public focusing on the party and it's internal troubles.



Oh lord, Whiskers, you must be dreaming.  The Labor Party is a divided debacle.  Any superficial papering over the deep fissures  by Rudd's egocentric presentation will be short lived imo.
I'd be surprised if he didn't capitalise on his honeymoon period by moving to an early election.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 June 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> The 2 party preferred from the poll released today has the Noalition and Labor 50/50 with Rudd as leader...i would say that the case for change is now compelling considering the time left before the election.
> 
> Kevin 13 has a kind of ring to it? :dunno:




And so it has come to pass, and a great wrong has been righted.

We have half a chance now, a reinvented Rudd that's humble and has learnt from his mistakes has some appeal, certainly more than Julia.


----------



## Julia (26 June 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> We have half a chance now, a reinvented Rudd that's humble



That will be the day!  Rather, a Rudd who has been extraordinarily successful in his quest for revenge.


----------



## FxTrader (26 June 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> We have half a chance now, a reinvented Rudd that's humble and has learnt from his mistakes has some appeal, certainly more than Julia.




The change of leadership may save a few seats and even hold off a Senate majority for the libs but the die has been cast.  We are still destined for at least one term of Howard's protege and darling of the far right.  Say goodbye to the moderates of the Liberal party as we usher in economic rationalism and the policies of the far right.  

The champagne corks will still be popping in the boardrooms of the business elite who can count on policies that will entrench their power, influence and wealth at the expense of the 99%.  The pending election of Abbott will be a journey back in time, we've been there before with Howard and the results will be the same except with a harder edge.


----------



## dutchie (26 June 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> We have half a chance now, a reinvented Rudd that's humble and has learnt from his mistakes has some appeal, certainly more than Julia.




Doubt it. Once a wanker always a wanker.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 June 2013)

Julia said:


> That will be the day!  Rather, a Rudd who has been extraordinarily successful in his quest for revenge.






dutchie said:


> Doubt it. Once a wanker always a wanker.




I would agree.

Rudd has white anted continuously the efforts of the ALP in a hung parliament, in quite a nasty sick way.

There will be some caucus ALP looking for retribution, an investigating media and continual ads from the Libs reminding people of his cockups.

A contact in caucus tells me he was the greatest leaker of well informed source information to the media when things were tough for Gillard.

Rudd is a very flawed man.

He made the task of Gillard passing some good legislation in a hung parliament very very difficult.

gg


----------



## waza1960 (26 June 2013)

> The change of leadership may save a few seats and even hold off a Senate majority for the libs but the die has been cast. We are still destined for at least one term of Howard's protege and darling of the far right. Say goodbye to the moderates of the Liberal party as we usher in economic rationalism and the policies of the far right.
> 
> The champagne corks will still be popping in the boardrooms of the business elite who can count on policies that will entrench their power, influence and wealth at the expense of the 99%. The pending election of Abbott will be a journey back in time, we've been there before with Howard and the results will be the same except with a harder edge.



 Yeah it will be great can't wait


----------



## sptrawler (26 June 2013)

FxTrader said:


> The change of leadership may save a few seats and even hold off a Senate majority for the libs but the die has been cast.  We are still destined for at least one term of Howard's protege and darling of the far right.  Say goodbye to the moderates of the Liberal party as we usher in economic rationalism and the policies of the far right.
> 
> The champagne corks will still be popping in the boardrooms of the business elite who can count on policies that will entrench their power, influence and wealth at the expense of the 99%.  The pending election of Abbott will be a journey back in time, we've been there before with Howard and the results will be the same except with a harder edge.




Or we could have meandered down the stream of entitlement, casting money overboard to all and sundry.
Open our welcoming arms to anyone who wants to come, then supply them with our hospitality and gifts.
While taxing those who can afford it, untill those who can afford it, have nothing and they themselves are on welfare.
Then we gather everyone for a chorus of Kumbaya my Lord. Jeez

Europe is full of that ideology.


----------



## CanOz (26 June 2013)

I've got to admit Abbot's not the best the Libs could do, I'd prefer Turnbull...even though he's an ex banker.

CanOz


----------



## sptrawler (27 June 2013)

CanOz said:


> I've got to admit Abbot's not the best the Libs could do, I'd prefer Turnbull...even though he's an ex banker.
> 
> CanOz





Yeh, everyone prefers Turnbull, untill they get him.
A bit like Rudd had to go and everyone would love Gillard, what a joke.

Laborites, would love Turnbull.


----------



## tigerboi (27 June 2013)

ding dong the witch is dead ive never so much wanted to vote
to get rid of the rubbish running our country into the ground.

sweet revenge for rudd must be a good feeling to get her back...tb


----------



## qldfrog (27 June 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Yeh, everyone prefers Turnbull, untill they get him.
> A bit like Rudd had to go and everyone would love Gillard, what a joke.
> 
> Laborites, would love Turnbull.




I strongly disagree, Turnbull would have avoided Gillard and saved so many billions for Australia by not having her on the second term.
Turnbull was the choice for Australia's interest, Tony was the choice of the old vendicative guard who does not place Australia first.
TA is still ranting about carbon tax: get real, this is the least of the problem in Oz at the current time.
Do not be surprised if we even end up keeping the current clowns in place at the next election.
and yes i am supporting a banker 

- - - Updated - - -



Garpal Gumnut said:


> To be fair to Labor, something had to give, and it gave tonight.
> 
> Rudd is a challenging little control meister.
> 
> ...



Please gg, anything but sorry  for the b.
She got back what she sow, I just hate her as much as she hates me: male, entrepreneur, heavy tax payer,seeing her as the tool for unions working against their constituency, and deserving to rot in jail for the frauds she took part  in (and i mean before taking over a PM position in a so called democracy)
at least one good new yesterday, and the state of origin of course


----------



## springhill (27 June 2013)

qldfrog said:


> TA is still ranting about carbon tax: get real, this is the least of the problem in Oz at the current time.




Incorrect, the carbon tax is one of Australia's biggest problems at the current time.

The well is dry, we are $270B+ in debt. Yet we intend to send tens of billions of dollars offshore and yet another massive Government bureaucracy has been set up costing further billions. 
Dollars that should be going to paying off our nation's debt.

Money that will be sent to the socialist bent agenda of the UN and to 3rd world countries with no audited checks-and-balances. Money that will end up where a sizeable amount of all foreign aid already ends up.... in some dictator's pocket, his families bank accounts or the accounts of shady  Government cronies and the anointed 'elite'.
Money will be funneled away from cheaper, proven effective energy sources to be crammed into expensive inefficient energy projects, that are yet to be proven to be able to supply the bulk of a nation's energy demands, and which will cause costs to rise for every single Australian whether they can afford the price rises or not. 
Sure they may receive a few shekels at the start to shut them up, but the carbon tax is an insidious one that is hidden, unlike the GST. You won't see a carbon tax component on any retail shopping docket or any invoice for that matter, you can bet on that. 
Will we ever know exactly what we are paying? No.

Worst of all it is a tax on the private sector, why is Government exempt from the carbon tax? Because it is designed to have a shrinking effect. The last thing the policy makers that worship 'big Government' want is for the very tax that fundamentally destroys to be placed upon themselves.
Projects will be scrapped on the premise of not being carbon efficient, costing jobs. In fact if the carbon nutters had their way there would probably soon be a 'carbon clause' on every new development, with a carbon assessment being the critical factor as to whether the project goes ahead or not. 
If you want proof of the destructive effect of the carbon policy, see Obama's comments on the Keystone XL Oil Pipeline. Where will those jobs on that project be created elsewhere on a 'carbon efficient' project in such a short timeline?
Will investment be made in *cough cough* green projects? Sure. However they are inefficient and most importantly subsidised by our tax dollars. If they were efficient and effective they would have already found a major place in the free market. Any project or industry funded to that extent via Government (tax payer) subsidy has no place in a free market system, they are the playthings or those with ideology and agenda.

The carbon tax is designed to slow consumption. When you slow consumption, you slow the economy. When you slow the economy you cost tax revenue and jobs. Jobs, the very thing the Labor Government tout they are the party that protects and creates. Jobs = consumer dollars. Consumer dollars keep small business afloat, there are yet more job losses. At this point we have a Government enforced slow down on both big and small business.
So with Government revenue decreasing, how do they plan to maintain the handouts to the low income earners, whom they are trying to shield from the carbon tax? They either raise the carbon tax, some other tax or stop the handouts.

Please don't bother quoting the environment, the carbon tax is a faulty policy of wealth redistribution and nothing more. If you believe in wealth redistribution come out in the open and do it transparently. 
Don't hide behind fanciful 'global threats' where data is taken from only a minuscule fraction of the earth's existence, misconstrued to suit an economic agenda and then quoted as gospel truth. 

Funny, and convenient, how 'global warming' became 'climate change' all of a sudden wasn't it?

If you don't believe carbon tax is one of the nations biggest issues and threats, your priorities are sadly misplaced.


----------



## Judd (27 June 2013)

> I will not under any circumstances mount a challenge against your leadership. I go one step further. If anyone turns on Julia in the 18 months ahead ... Julia - you will find me in your corner against them.




And now the Labor Party considers that I and others will now cast my vote for a party which re-elects as its leader an insincere, two-faced, lying s.o.b?

And yet on the other side of the House is a person considered to be the Mad Monk and, as neither he nor the Liberal Party have yet to govern or clearly enunciate its policies, is a relatively unknown quantity.

And then the Greens who may propose policies but are not responsible for the fiscal outcome as they are not Government or Ministers and only harp about how someone "shoulda dun it" when one of their proposals turns to custard.

A total mess!


----------



## Tink (27 June 2013)

Now we are playing musical leaders with the same policies.

The public wont be taken into this sham again like they did at the last election, Rudd has had his time.
It was probably a good thing Gillard was ousted by her own party, would have been a bigger blow for her as well.

Can we bring on the election now, I am over this saga.


----------



## FxTrader (27 June 2013)

sptrawler said:


> Or we could have meandered down the stream of entitlement, casting money overboard to all and sundry.



Ah, the tired old Liberal argument centered around social Darwinism. Money and political power should only be entrusted to the elites in the boardrooms of Australia.  After all, they have the nation's best interest at heart.  LOL

Whose interests do you think the Liberals under Abbott really represent?  If the past is any guide, it's their masters in the boardrooms of Australia.



> Open our welcoming arms to anyone who wants to come, then supply them with our hospitality and gifts.
> While taxing those who can afford it, untill those who can afford it, have nothing and they themselves are on welfare.



What a ludicrous statement!  Why not ask the detainees in the island prison camps how welcoming we are to them.  Your hero Abbott will only succeed at lowering boat numbers by even more draconian measures.  He will never succeed at "stopping the boats" altogether.



> Then we gather everyone for a chorus of Kumbaya my Lord. Jeez



The party most likely to invoke a chorus and pay homage to an invisible and imaginary sky God are the Libs.



> Europe is full of that ideology.



Yes, that hated ideology around social equity.  Your idyllic economic and social paradise must be the US, the land of SuperPACs where the 1% control the wellbeing of the nation and the idea of socializing the cost of anything is scorned and ridiculed.  Except for the fact they are creating (printing) trillions of dollars to try a pull themselves out of a deep recession. 

The problem for your argument is that like the Libs, the EU has until recently favoured austerity measures to solve their debt problems, how was that working for them?


----------



## Rorschach (27 June 2013)

qldfrog said:


> TA is still ranting about carbon tax: get real, this is the least of the problem in Oz at the current time.




Are you kidding me? If you really are from Queensland, you really should know better. Rising electricity prices (to which the useless carbon tax contributes 10%) is the number one economic issue in the state at the moment. The entire QLD power industry is in huge upheaval as a result of rising prices, and the other states are all feeling the effects to a greater or lesser extent.


----------



## IFocus (27 June 2013)

Rorschach said:


> Are you kidding me? If you really are from Queensland, you really should know better. Rising electricity prices (to which the useless carbon tax contributes 10%) is the number one economic issue in the state at the moment. The entire QLD power industry is in huge upheaval as a result of rising prices, and the other states are all feeling the effects to a greater or lesser extent.




Rising power prices are due 95% to state governments (Labor / Liberal- Nats) incompetence 5% carbon tax


----------



## drsmith (27 June 2013)

IFocus said:


> Rising power prices are due 95% to state governments (Labor / Liberal- Nats) incompetence 5% carbon tax



Add the two together and that's 100% incompetence and let's not forget the Greens.

In addition, the proportions, whatever they may be, do not justify the carbon tax in themselves.


----------



## IFocus (27 June 2013)

Gillard will be highly regarded by history for a large range of reasons the ugly rants repeatedly aimed at Gillard will shortly forgotten for the insincere crass behaviour of a generation best forgotten (Tony Abbott and his apologists), Rudd I suspect less so win lose what ever.


----------



## drsmith (27 June 2013)

IFocus said:


> Gillard will be highly regarded by history for a large range of reasons the ugly rants repeatedly aimed at Gillard will shortly forgotten for the insincere crass behaviour of a generation best forgotten (Tony Abbott and his apologists), Rudd I suspect less so win lose what ever.



The first question is whether history judges her more kindly than her own party did.


----------



## sptrawler (27 June 2013)

FxTrader said:


> The problem for your argument is that like the Libs, the EU has until recently favoured austerity measures to solve their debt problems, how was that working for them?




Better than the social entitlement ideology that got them in the $hit in the first place.


They didn't chose austerity, because they wanted it, they chose austerity because the alternative was bankrupcy.


----------



## So_Cynical (27 June 2013)

springhill said:


> Incorrect, the carbon tax is one of Australia's biggest problems at the current time.
> 
> The well is dry, we are $270B+ in debt.
> 
> If you don't believe carbon tax is one of the nations biggest issues and threats, your priorities are sadly misplaced.




And yet we still have a AAA credit rating from all 3 ratings agency's, AAA from all 3 

A price on carbon was inevitable and is a responsible thing to do, everyone that matters is in agreement, hell it was Liberal/National party policy under Howard and Turnbull.

So in reality 90% of the Labor party, 100% of the Greens and at least 50% of the Noalition accept the need to price carbon in order to ease the transition to Greener energy use and lower GHG emissions.

Oh and for all the doom and gloomers the carbon tax is now almost 12 months old and what's happened?


 The lights are still on
 Country's towns haven't closed up
 The Elderly haven't turned to cat food in greater numbers
 Industry hasn't shut down and left the country


----------



## IFocus (27 June 2013)

drsmith said:


> The first question is whether history judges her more kindly than her own party did.





The party discussion was about the future history will be about Gillards term


----------



## springhill (27 June 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> And yet we still have a AAA credit rating from all 3 ratings agency's, AAA from all 3




Only just and for how much longer do we keep it?



So_Cynical said:


> [*] The lights are still on




But no one is home, obviously 

Cheap base load power is still in operation. Wait until it is replaced.



So_Cynical said:


> [*] Country's towns haven't closed up




Who said they would?



So_Cynical said:


> [*] The Elderly haven't turned to cat food in greater numbers




You know this, how? Unsubstantiated, you can't prove that either way.



So_Cynical said:


> [*] Industry hasn't shut down and left the country




What an ignorant comment, that is exactly what is happening and will do so at a greater rate in future.
Can you show me where industry has left the shore of other countries and come to ours?


Just because you say it SC, don't make it so. Half your comments here are a generalisation and waste of time and space, you have no statistics or evidence to back them up.


----------



## sptrawler (27 June 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> And yet we still have a AAA credit rating from all 3 ratings agency's, AAA from all 3
> 
> A price on carbon was inevitable and is a responsible thing to do, everyone that matters is in agreement, hell it was Liberal/National party policy under Howard and Turnbull.
> 
> ...




Jeez you are full of it, wait and see what labor do to the carbon tax, currently we pay $23/ton.
It will be the first thing dumped.
The lights are still on, but if you read smurphs posts, it's costing us.
Country towns are closing up all the time, mainly due to fifo.
The elderly have been treated well by Labor and should be commended for it.
Industry is in the $hit, big time, don't you look around at all.


----------



## Rorschach (27 June 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> And yet we still have a AAA credit rating from all 3 ratings agency's, AAA from all 3
> 
> A price on carbon was inevitable and is a responsible thing to do, everyone that matters is in agreement, hell it was Liberal/National party policy under Howard and Turnbull.
> 
> ...




It's a sad state of affairs when you're asking us to be grateful that the lights are still on or that our credit rating hasn't dropped. I would have thought you should offer something a little more appealing in your pitch. But alas, this is apparently the best you can offer, because there can be no quantitative measure of the benefit of this tax.

The truth is that the global momentum towards a consensus on climate change faltered in 2009 at the Copenhagen summit and has since evaporated. The price of carbon in Europe has collapsed, and there will be no meaningful progress until China and America come on board.

You may be willing to put Australia at a competitive disadvantage just to make it a martyr for your cause, but I'm not so keen, and neither are the majority of Australians.


----------



## So_Cynical (28 June 2013)

Rorschach said:


> It's a sad state of affairs when you're asking us to be grateful that the lights are still on or that our credit rating hasn't dropped. I would have thought you should offer something a little more appealing in your pitch. But alas, this is apparently the best you can offer, because there can be no quantitative measure of the benefit of this tax.
> 
> The truth is that the global momentum towards a consensus on climate change faltered in 2009 at the Copenhagen summit and has since evaporated. The price of carbon in Europe has collapsed, and there will be no meaningful progress until China and America come on board.
> 
> You may be willing to put Australia at a competitive disadvantage just to make it a martyr for your cause, but I'm not so keen, and neither are the majority of Australians.




Its a sad state of affairs when good people do nothing in response to real dangers..the truth is you don't have a clue, your in denial and or cant face the facts, your uneducated or misinformed or just don't care enough to find out the facts...i can only encourage you to do so.

Here's a hard core fact for you...In may the world passed a milestone that went mostly unreported.



			
				abc.net.au said:
			
		

> The world's longest measure of carbon dioxide in the atmosphere has reached 400 parts per million (PPM) for the first time in three million years




http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-05-...ches-highest-point-in-3-million-years/4680276

Now this isn't the first time in world history this has happened, but interestingly every single time in world history that we have gone past this (400 PPM) level a major extinction event has occurred, every single time.


----------



## drsmith (28 June 2013)

Kevin Rudd's first day back in office has been christened with the interception of 3 asylum boats carrying over 200 passengers.


----------



## springhill (28 June 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Its a sad state of affairs when good people do nothing in response to real dangers..the truth is you don't have a clue, your in denial and or cant face the facts, your uneducated or misinformed or just don't care enough to find out the facts...i can only encourage you to do so.




For someone so 'educated' you would think that you would know the difference between 'your' and 'you're'. 
I guess that is why your nick is So Cynical, not So Educated.

It is also a sad state of affairs when bad people fabricate 'dangers' for the purpose of loading themselves with the greatest corrupting influences of our time. Power, control & money.

Carbon dioxide is the new religion. People are losing faith in the spiritual controller, so another had to be created to control the unwashed masses. What better figment of imagination than one from which fear can be installed into the imagination by way of saying "We are destroying the planet for our children and our children's children".
The ultimate emotional hook.



So_Cynical said:


> Here's a hard core fact for you...In may the world passed a milestone that went mostly unreported.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-05-...ches-highest-point-in-3-million-years/4680276
> 
> Now this isn't the first time in world history this has happened, but interestingly every single time in world history that we have gone past this (400 PPM) level a major extinction event has occurred, every single time.




WOW! This incredible matter of gravest concern that, according to you, will lead to a doomsday event went UNREPORTED? 
It must have been really credible then, or maybe every single person employed in the media was on an RDO or flexi time and missed it? 
I know! The presses ran out of ink, or was it the day the Kanye/Kardashian baby was born? So, wasn't important enough to make the news.
No? Maybe it was actually reported en masse by media but there was a cover-up by an advanced race of aliens who erased our memories?

Here are some hard core questions for you.

Can you list the alleged 'extinction level events'?
How long after the passing of this mark did the previous extinction level events take place? 
We have passed the 400PPM level, where is ours? 
How long do we have to wait? A year, a thousand, a million?
Are you saying the asteroid that wiped the dinosaurs was the result of CO2 levels passing 400PPM?

Once again a load of general comments with no factual basis supplied to back them up.


----------



## wayneL (28 June 2013)

IFocus said:


> Gillard will be highly regarded by history for a large range of reasons the ugly rants repeatedly aimed at Gillard will shortly forgotten for the insincere crass behaviour of a generation best forgotten (Tony Abbott and his apologists), Rudd I suspect less so win lose what ever.




She will be highly regarded by tribal social democrats like yourself, just as Gough is. But anyone with any analytical skills whatsoever, will regard here as a disaster, just as Gough is. 

Her own ugly and imagined misogyny rants will be remembered some of the most corrosive moments in Oz politics.


----------



## Tink (28 June 2013)

Agree, Wayne

The public are now getting restless for an election, the businesses are calling out, we are all over this sham that has festered for so long.

They wouldnt want to hold the public for much longer as this will never be forgotten.


----------



## dutchie (28 June 2013)

wayneL said:


> Her own ugly and imagined misogyny rants will be remembered some of the most corrosive moments in Oz politics.





That indeed is her only legacy.


She was a women, but irrespective of her gender, she was the most pathetic and divisive Prime Minister Australia has ever had.


----------



## Country Lad (28 June 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Now this isn't the first time in world history this has happened, but interestingly every single time in world history that we have gone past this (400 PPM) level a major extinction event has occurred, every single time.




That would appear just a tad more than illogical.

During the Cambrain period 500 to 800 million years ago, the CO2 level was in the order of 5,000 ppm.  Simple "animals" evolved into more complex animals and and fish developed.  No extinctions there.

During the Paleozoic Age about 360 to 500 mil years ago, the CO2 dropped from 4,500 to 1,500 ppm.  Land plants evolved along with insects and amphibians.  No extinctions there.  In fact the land plant proliferated due to the high level of CO2.

Then 130 to 300 million years was the coming of the reptiles, mammal birds and flowers. During that period, the CO2 level dropped to our current level for only a brief period around 300 million years ago without any of your "major extinctions".

The "major extinctions" best known is the dinosaurs which was about 65 million years ago due to a large rock and since then we saw the evolution of the great apes, then our ancestors and many new species. 

So, I will be interested to hear which species were part of your major extinctions and when, seeing that up to 15 million years ago (not in the "world history as you so incorrectly say) the CO2 level was higher than currently.

I have a concern about climate change which is really caused by a virus called humanity the population of which is exploding exponentially just like a virus.  

However such hysterical and nonsensical rantings such as yours, serves only to give fuel to the doubters about misinformation being thrown about.

This exchange should probably live in the Resisting Climate Hysteria thread.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## drsmith (13 November 2013)

Ouch!

Sometimes falling on the sword is more painful than the knife in the back.



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-11-13/kevin-rudd-to-retire-from-politics/5090108

Malcolm Turnbull in his tribute to Kev also manages to sink the boot into Labor.


----------



## dutchie (14 November 2013)

Now that Rudd has retired (Australia sighs with relief) it can be officially declared that Julia Gillard was the worst Prime Minister Australia has ever had, *closely* followed by Kevin Rudd.


----------



## MrBurns (14 November 2013)

The final blub was cringeworthy but worth it to see him go
What a crying shame he ever got so far, good riddance.


----------



## drsmith (14 November 2013)

One thing Kevin Rudd has that Julia Gillard doesn't is offspring.



> Kevin Rudd's shock departure from the federal parliament may not be the end of the Rudd name in Canberra if a push to install his daughter Jessica Rudd as a Labor MP comes to fruition.




http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...dds-seat-of-griffith-20131114-2xiei.html#poll


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 November 2013)

MrBurns said:


> The final blub was cringeworthy but worth it to see him go
> What a crying shame he ever got so far, good riddance.




I would disagree.

He should have stayed to destabilise another generation of ALP MHR's.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (14 November 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I would disagree.
> 
> He should have stayed to destabilise another generation of ALP MHR's.
> 
> gg





The by election should be fun.


----------



## drsmith (18 November 2013)

MrBurns said:


> The by election should be fun.




Bill Glasson will stand for LNP in Kevin Rudd's seat of Griffith.

http://www.smh.com.au/queensland/bi...in-rudds-seat-of-griffith-20131117-2xoyx.html


----------



## trainspotter (18 November 2013)

drsmith said:


> Bill Glasson will stand for LNP in Kevin Rudd's seat of Griffith.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/queensland/bi...in-rudds-seat-of-griffith-20131117-2xoyx.html




Well after his last attempt with a 5% swing to the blue bloods as well as recent events,  controversial as they were in a politcal sense ... I reckon it is gonna be a Liberal seat come the by election. Does this mean a, a, a, a, a, a, a (excuse my stutter) a safe passage for the repeal of the carbon tax? Assuming he wins and the numbers in the senate in 6 months time? 

P.S. I would have a go at tapping the Rudd prodigy


----------



## noco (24 November 2013)

No wonder they fought over who wants to be Prime Minister.

No wonder they fought over who wants to be a "MILLIONARE". 


http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-prime-ministers/story-fnii5s41-1226766891140


----------



## MrBurns (24 November 2013)

noco said:


> No wonder they fought over who wants to be Prime Minister.
> No wonder they fought over who wants to be a "MILLIONARE".
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...-prime-ministers/story-fnii5s41-1226766891140




It's disgusting, Rudd and Gillard will cost us over $1M a year and for what ! 
Massive failure and chronic self interest.


----------



## drsmith (23 September 2014)

> Gillard felt Rudd would be 'relieved' by losing the prime ministership




http://www.9news.com.au/National/20...ells-Ray-Martin-she-underestimated-Kevin-Rudd

That's why on that very night, she held the knife behind her back. 



> Julia Gillard says she regrets giving Kevin Rudd "hope" that he had more time in the top job on the night that she deposed him as prime minister.
> 
> In an interview to promote her upcoming memoirs, the former prime minister tells Channel Nine that the time she replaced Mr Rudd as prime minister on June 23, 2010, was "very emotional".
> 
> "If anything, the reputation I have from that night is one of political brutality," she says. "Actually, in the moment I was hesitant, a conversation went too long, I certainly fed [Mr Rudd] hope. I shouldn't have done that."




http://www.smh.com.au/federal-politics/political-news/julia-gillard-giving-kevin-rudd-hope-on-night-of-knifing-was-a-mistake-20140920-10jjoj.html


----------



## Julia (23 September 2014)

Poor Julia.  The trauma for her.  From ABC News:



> "I felt like I'd done everything I possibly could to support and prop Kevin up," she said.
> 
> "There had already, in the days before, been some signs that now I was being viewed with suspicion and I just cried because I felt it was just so unfair."


----------



## sptrawler (23 September 2014)

So was that when she knifed Kev, or when Kev tossed her out?


----------



## drsmith (23 September 2014)

She propped him up alright.

Crucifixion style.



sptrawler said:


> So was that when she knifed Kev, or when Kev tossed her out?




It's not the first time it ultimately didn't work of one believes a certain book.


----------



## drsmith (24 September 2014)

For the amusement of the populous, Punch and Judy are going another round.

http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/..._rudd_hates_gillard_hates_rudd_hates_gillard/


----------



## drsmith (24 September 2014)

One thing I miss about Labor not being in office is the entertainment,



> Former prime minister Kevin Rudd has hit back at his Labor successor Julia Gillard, labelling her new book, My Story, a work of "fiction".






> Western Sydney Labor MP Ed Husic, an outspoken Rudd supporter in all leadership challenges, raised concerns about the number of ALP memoirs and took exception to former foreign minister Bob Carr's vocal rebuttal of claims in Ms Gillard's book that he was lazy in his portfolio.
> 
> Mr Husic tweeted: "Bob Carr's in no position to be snippy about claims in other [people's] books - he's written some highly inaccurate stuff himself #stopthebooks."




http://www.smh.com.au/federal-polit...tion-and-a-justification-20140924-10ljcf.html


----------



## Julia (24 September 2014)

drsmith said:


> One thing I miss about Labor not being in office is the entertainment,



I know what you mean, but it was so not worth the minimal entertainment value to have them attempting to run the country.
And what is it with all these damn books?  There's a world of wonderful literature out there.  The last thing I'd want to read are the self-justifying remarks of various politicians.


----------



## dutchie (25 September 2014)

Julia said:


> I know what you mean, but it was so not worth the minimal entertainment value to have them attempting to run the country.
> And what is it with all these damn books?  There's a world of wonderful literature out there.  The last thing I'd want to read are the self-justifying remarks of various politicians.




Its not as if it was a  great period of good governance, in fact the opposite.

Australians want to forget that period not be reminded of it by every new contradictory release.

They keep p@@ing in their own nest.


----------



## drsmith (25 September 2014)

Julia said:


> I know what you mean, but it was so not worth the minimal entertainment value to have them attempting to run the country.
> And what is it with all these damn books?  There's a world of wonderful literature out there.  The last thing I'd want to read are the self-justifying remarks of various politicians.



There's no doubt the soap would have been better on other side of the screen instead of in the living room. It's enough to make a person envious of New Zealand's perspective on this. 

As for the books, yes, there are limits. We've all lived it once. Only ex Labor politicians under delusions of their own self aggrandisement would be silly enough to keep reminding us what a circus their government actually was and in the middle of it all, at both former PM's backs was Bill Shorten.


----------

